# Days of Our Lives - rants, spoilers, laughs



## SoBelle0

Okay, I couldn't find any threads on this, probly b/c no one watches it - but, if you do, I need to commiserate.  

I do like Sami - think she made some seriously stupid choices with the whole Stan thing, which I wish she'd never done... but am glad that Kate finally got caught!! YAY!! If only Sami could have taken 2 seconds to consider Eugenia would have some sort of proof, she wouldn't be in this huge mess. 

John's face drives me bonkers!!!! Oh my gosh - why does he do that?  

The real Roman is back? Huh? Where is this going... is he really the real Roman? does he work for Stefano? is he Stefano? The storylines with Marlena are always the MOST unreal and annoying ones to me. 

Well - that's enough for now. If anyone wants to talk about this show - now there's a thread.  If no one replies I'll be forced to join the DOOL forum... and I'm afraid they might take the show a bit more seriously than I.


----------



## melsbud

Whoa, WHAT? I used to be an avid Days fan, but every since the episodes started going downhill and I got a "life", I've only been able to watch once or twice a week. Kate got caught? Drugging Sami into fake-sleeping with Brandon? How did that happen??


----------



## Martha

I record this everyday too  . I usually ff through most stuff and stop if anything grabs my attention. Yes, Kate got caught and it was great! Short version - Eugenia had taped her and Kate's phone conversations as "insurance" that Kate would take care of her financially. Sami stalked her for a few days, found out she had the tapes, set off a smoke bomb to get Eugenia out of her apt., etc....Anyway at Lucas' birthday party, Sami pulled out the tapes and played them for everyone. 

My biggest rant is Marlena too. The character has to be at least 60 (her grandson Will is a teenager, and her children are in their 30s and she didn't start having them until she was already a practicing MD) and she was pregnant? That was probably the lamest thing I've ever seen. 

I also have no idea where OldRoman/NewRoman/John (please get a haircut) storyline is going.

I'm glad you started this thread! I've looked at the DOOL forums and you are so right - they take this stuff way too seriously. I couldn't stomach most of the postings.

Question - since I ff through a lot of it, I do tend to miss stuff sometimes  , is there some possibility that Belle's baby is Shawn's? The way she keeps staring at herself in the mirror made me think maybe either 1) she's not really pregnant, or 2) it's not Phillip's?


----------



## cpalma

Well not all DOOL forums take it seriously! We *****, moan and complain about the same things you guys are talking about. I'd be glad to pm a link to one of the ones I go to, if anyone is interested.

I tivo and watch DOOL every day (GH, too). I ff more than I watch, however as it is pretty over the top.

Belle/Shawn/Phil: Could it be Shawn's. In soap land, yes. In real life, doubtful as Belle and Shawn slept together 7 months ago (in real time). Will they go that route, youbetcha! [For those that missed it: Shawn and Belle were driving in bad weather and the car went off the road. Shawn rescued Belle from the icy water. They sought shelter in an old barn and Belle in her delirious state asked Shawn to make love to her. He did. They did. But neither of them remember. LOL]

Kate got hers, but Stan is going to pop up to bite Sami in the Ass.
Tony needs to die, but leave Bart alone.
Hope is kidnapped AGAIN!!! This will let the stupid writers have Bo and Billie search for "our daughter" and possibly reinvent their triangle AGAIN!!! We are supposed to believe this even after Billie raped Bo in that basement! 
How many Romans does it take to save a Doc? Apparently 3. LOL

Oh, you've unleased a monster. Take this show seriously? LMAO Not this viewer.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I've been watching forever (since 1976 when I was 12 anyway). Note my username!!

I'm not as addicted as I used to be. As a matter of fact, my TiVo is full of episodes since the beginning of June but I'm slowly catching up. Spoilers don't bother me anymore.


----------



## DancnDude

I got hooked on the show in college and watched it for years since. I watched through the serial killer/secret island plot and mostly stopped watching. It is an entertaining show mostly because it is so over-the-top but I havn't seen many of the new plots. 

How is the new actress for Belle shaping up? I mostly stopped watching a few weeks after the 2nd change of the actress. The first one was really bad and I hadn't completely decided on the 2nd one.


----------



## legnaNJ

I have been watching this show on and off for about 20 years and ever since soapnet came around I have been watching it a little more. I enjoy to watch it because of the terrible acting....John-worst actor ever. When I am bored at work I go to the DOOL chatroom and I have to say those people are quite frighting, but at the same time amusing. Another funny thing is that they are bringing back another terrible actor..Austin...I don't know who is worse Austin or John, and can someone tell me where did roman lips go


----------



## DancnDude

legnaNJ said:


> I don't know who is worse Austin or John


John is the worst by far! And that's a fact!


----------



## DougF

This show is the main reason my wife likes TiVo. She watches it in about 20-25 minutes by skipping commercials and the plots she's not interested in.


----------



## SoBelle0

I have a SP for every day, with it set to only keep the most current. So, during the week I may catch one and over the weekend I always manage to fit in Friday's show! And, yes TiVo makes it a dream to only spend 20 minutes or so catching the parts I care about... I also FF thru much of it.



DancnDude said:


> How is the new actress for Belle shaping up? I mostly stopped watching a few weeks after the 2nd change of the actress. The first one was really bad and I hadn't completely decided on the 2nd one.


Well, the second Belle is slightly better than the 1st - but she's no star pupil. I have a better time of accepting her as a 20-something, which is a plus.



cplama said:


> Belle/Shawn/Phil: Could it be Shawn's. In soap land, yes. In real life, doubtful as Belle and Shawn slept together 7 months ago (in real time). Will they go that route, youbetcha!


Oh, how I hope not. It's been done to death!! But, I am sure you're right... here we go. Why did Belle say she was going to tell Phillip that she wanted to be with Shawn, but told him about the baby first. Then acted so surprised when he got excited about it.

On a less conflicting storyline - I really want Jack (I love Jack) to tell Jennifer about how sick he is. WB Frankie! Is he really leaving the show?



legnaNJ said:


> Another funny thing is that they are bringing back another terrible actor..Austin...


 Austin is coming back? Oh no - another weird face-maker. I won't be able to stomach it if he and John ever have a conversation. 

Last thing - the two little girls, Max Brady, Billie, and Patrick. Whoa - too much trying to happen with these people. I find myself FFing completely thru their scenes. So, who can tell me what's up - is it worth watching?


----------



## legnaNJ

SoBelle0 said:


> So, who can tell me what's up - is it worth watching?


Not really, but I find myself watching 2-3 episodes a week. Same crap different day. Like I said when I am bored @ work I go to the soapnet.com and the read the synopsis on the days that I missed. It really is a horrible show..can't figure why I find myself turning to it.


----------



## Martha

SoBelle0 said:


> Austin is coming back? Oh no - another weird face-maker. I won't be able to stomach it if he and John ever have a conversation.


Oh good grief. SURELY they won't hire the same actor that played him last time! That guy was pathetic! And if they put him in the room with John AND Patrick, their eyebrows will catch on fire from the friction of them standing around raising and lowering them so much!

I actually saved one episode where Patrick's acting was so awful that I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## cpalma

> And if they put him in the room with John AND Patrick, their eyebrows will catch on fire from the friction of them standing around raising and lowering them so much!


That is too funny!!



Martha said:


> Oh good grief. SURELY they won't hire the same actor that played him last time! That guy was pathetic!
> I actually saved one episode where Patrick's acting was so awful that I actually laughed out loud.


Now you have to get your Austin's straight. We first had Patrick Muldoon. I thought he was dreamy at the time and didn't care if he could act. Then we had nu-Austin, Austin Peck (same name as his character--surely that doesn't bode well). I felt nu-Austin was an awful actor. He was also written as dumb as a door. My favorite euphamism for him was "Ausdumb".

Nu-Belle (2) (Martha Madison) is starting to make the character her own. If you can stand the repeat dialogue and the "I love you more/Now stay away from me" tug-of-war-thing the writers have got going on.


----------



## Martha

cpalma said:


> That is too funny!!
> 
> Now you have to get your Austin's straight. We first had Patrick Muldoon. I thought he was dreamy at the time and didn't care if he could act. Then we had nu-Austin, Austin Peck (same name as his character--surely that doesn't bode well). I felt nu-Austin was an awful actor. He was also written as dumb as a door. My favorite euphamism for him was "Ausdumb".


Actually I meant the character Patrick. I cannot stand the guy's acting - I have no idea what the actors name is who plays him.

Austin Peck who played the character Austin is the guy I can't believe they would rehire. He was a bad actor and his character was dumb as a stump. Is Austin Peck the guy who's coming back or did they hire someone new?


----------



## legnaNJ

Martha said:


> Austin Peck who played the character Austin is the guy I can't believe they would rehire. He was a bad actor and his character was dumb as a stump. Is Austin Peck the guy who's coming back or did they hire someone new?


Actually they hired the same guy... I don't get either


----------



## JYoung

Martha said:


> Actually I meant the character Patrick. I cannot stand the guy's acting - I have no idea what the actors name is who plays him.
> 
> Austin Peck who played the character Austin is the guy I can't believe they would rehire. He was a bad actor and his character was dumb as a stump. Is Austin Peck the guy who's coming back or did they hire someone new?


Austin Peck is considered a fan favorite.
I guess because of how he looks with his shirt off.

I'd rather they bring back Julianne Morris.


----------



## DVC California

SoBelle0 said:


> The real Roman is back? Huh? Where is this going... is he really the real Roman? does he work for Stefano? is he Stefano?


What?!? They're bringing back the original Roman? What about the current Roman...didn't he use to be the guy that owned the bar/restaurant/supper club "Blondies"?

I don't think we'll ever see the orig. Stefano as he is quite happily occupied on the "Bold and the Beautiful".

But what if Stafano had plastic surgery to make him look like the old Roman, so he could win over Marlena (he always had the hots for her!). Or what if the new/old Roman is really a pawn of the ISA trying to lure Stefano into revealing himself!

Or what if .....


----------



## Rcrew

Paging MnoelH.. Paging MnoelH...


----------



## SoBelle0

Martha said:


> Oh good grief. SURELY they won't hire the same actor that played him last time! That guy was pathetic! And if they put him in the room with John AND Patrick, their eyebrows will catch on fire from the friction of them standing around raising and lowering them so much!


 That totally made my day!!! LOL 



DVC California said:


> But what if Stafano had plastic surgery to make him look like the old Roman, so he could win over Marlena (he always had the hots for her!). Or what if the new/old Roman is really a pawn of the ISA trying to lure Stefano into revealing himself!
> 
> Or what if .....


They've been doing flashbacks of the original Roman and Marlena together over candlelight... interesting.

I've been thinking along the lines stated above. That Stefano has had 'yet another' plastic surgery/mask/whatever to make himself look like the orig Roman.

Or what if... the possibilities are endless on this crazy show.

And, yes, cpalma - silly Belle and her "I can't imagine my life without you, Shawn" then seconds later "we can never see each other again, I'm with Phillip." Just pick one and let's all move on with our lives.

And, I'll just add again - I am sooo sick of Kate. Nobody whines with a condescending attitude quite like Kate - get a grip girl.

Rcrew - does MNoelH watch this show? I think we may need her input here....


----------



## cpalma

JYoung said:


> Austin Peck is considered a fan favorite.
> I guess because of how he looks with his shirt off.


Well I guess that's debatable. It's widely rumored that J. Reilley (head writer) likes them (male actors) with their shirts off more. The only problem I had with Peck is how they wrote the character. There isn't a soap character ever written dumber. Ever!



> Originally Posted by DVC California
> But what if Stafano had plastic surgery to make him look like the old Roman, so he could win over Marlena (he always had the hots for her!). Or what if the new/old Roman is really a pawn of the ISA trying to lure Stefano into revealing himself!


Wow, do you write for Days? Sounds far fetched enough to actually work! 

Of all the nonsense we actually see on a daily basis, I'm not minding Roman 3 (or is that Roman 1) back on the scene. Time will tell what his "diabolical" plan for Marlena is. muuaaahhaahaa!

Kate and her flaring nostrils need a vacation. Busy Body Mother doesn't begin to describe this woman. Even after she's lost her son and husband, when talking to Billie, all she can talk about is Billie getting back together with Bo!


----------



## Nfuego

I too am a DOOL watcher...

I watch it off and on...

The great thing about it is that you miss 6 months real time and then watch an episode and it seems like 4 days have gone by!      
I haven't watched in a while. My wife has FF thru many episodes so I see bits and pieces.

For a while, we would set the TiVo to save 5 episodes and watch the whole weeks worth on Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## Martha

SoBelle0And said:


> :up:
> 
> I used to actually watch the Shawn/Belle scenes, but now I ff through them because it is the same conversation OVER AND OVER!!!


----------



## mgar

I used to watch this show back in the 80's when I was in college. My wife continued to record it on VHS until the mid 90's, then we took about 5 years off. When I got TiVo three years ago, my wife started recording it again and I have been watching most of the episodes since then.

It's about time that Kate got caught. It will be interesting if the show will ever let anything actually go Sami's way.

Also ... don't tell anyone I actually watch this show


----------



## BeanMeScot

I recorded it religiously for about 24 years but I just go to where I couldn't stomach it anymore. I would turn it on then go into another room to get on the computer and just listen to it. I have turned it on SoapNet a couple of times out of curiousity. What is wrong with Jack? Is it the Hodgkin's?


----------



## SoBelle0

<booming announcer voice>mgar does not watch DOOL. Repeat... mgar does not watch DOOL.</booming announcer voice> There, that'll keep the naysayers at bay. for a while.

I also FF thru the Belle scenes - lately no matter who she's talking to... but, if I see anew 'new' facial expressions I will stop to double check I'm not missing something important. Not sure what that would be - but I don't want to miss it, just in case. 

BeanMeScot - we do not know what's really wrong with Jack. He's dying and has very little time. They haven't gotten any more specific that I know of... but, I may have missed it. I don't get to watch every day - but I never FF thru a Jack scene.



cpalma said:


> Kate and her flaring nostrils need a vacation. Busy Body Mother doesn't begin to describe this woman. Even after she's lost her son and husband, when talking to Billie, all she can talk about is Billie getting back together with Bo!


I know it!! What is with her... I have never seen - even in crazy soap world - anyone who is actually the center of the universe, not just thinks she is - but is absolutely certain of it. Well, her and her kids. I am just so tired of her. I couldn't stand she and John together either - my gosh - is this a competition to see who can be more dramatic?

I'm so glad you all responded to my thread!! I love laughing about these people and this show in general. But, I still can't stop watching. I've been watching off and on since High School. My grandmother watched it every day - and would keep me up-to-date during the school year (until we finally got a VCR) - it was such fun for she and I to gab about these crazy folks.


----------



## Martha

Nobody really knows what is wrong with Jack - HOWEVER, a lot of the people that were held on the island have come up with strange health "issues"....Marlena's pregnancy (again, at the age of 60ish?), Abe goes blind and is impotent, Jack is dying; are there others?

Sobello - funny story about grannys and Days - for years, my grandmother took care of my feeble, senile great aunt. One day, Grandma had been out working in the garden and came in to find Aunt Ida sitting in the chair sobbing. Grandma anxiously asks what's wrong, etc. Aunt Ida tells her she just found out Maggie's baby died! My grandmother is trying to calm her down and finally says, "Who is Maggie?" Character on her soap!!! My grandmother told that story for years!


----------



## mgar

Based on how this show works, I would bet that Jack's illness is related to his stay on the island. His death may be just another fake death masterminded by Demira.


----------



## Dad

mgar said:


> Based on how this show works, I would bet that Jack's illness is related to his stay on the island. His death may be just another fake death masterminded by Demira.


Alright, my wife watches every minute of every show since forever and I think the first time Tivo got whole week and we could stop taping it, she was sold. So, I, via osmosis sort of know what's going on (possessed Marlena was the best! Whoops, out the window you go!) but this must be like the 3rd time that Jack is dying/dead. And John Black and the "face", one of his two looks, the other being nothing. Ya just gotta laugh!


----------



## mgar

Dad said:


> Alright, my wife watches every minute of every show since forever and I think the first time Tivo got whole week and we could stop taping it, she was sold. So, I, via osmosis sort of know what's going on (possessed Marlena was the best! Whoops, out the window you go!) but this must be like the 3rd time that Jack is dying/dead. And John Black and the "face", one of his two looks, the other being nothing. Ya just gotta laugh!


And with that, another Days watcher has been outed


----------



## cwoody222

I've been watching DOOL for about 15 years. Daily.

Why all the hatin' on Austin Peck? I love him (moreso w/ his shirt off) and I'm glad he's coming back. I do not like when Sami's happy... we need Austin to get in the way of her and Lucas. And will someone please tell Lucas to get rid of that ridiculous mustache!!!

Patrick bugs me... just because his story is so annoying. He doesn't really serve a purpose.

I love seeing Frankie back but I fear they're underutilizing him just like they did with Lisa Rinna 2 years or so ago.

Belle's baby BETTER not be Shawn's since they slept together during an ice storm! Stupid. But, hey, if her mom can have miracle pregnancies!  I watch the Belle/Shawn scenes but only because I love Jason Cook (Shawn).

I have no idea where the story with Alex North is going but I love seeing Wayne Northrup back again. The scene a few days ago with Marlena waking up all ALL THREE "Romans" were there was awesome!!!


----------



## cwoody222

DVC California said:


> What?!? They're bringing back the original Roman? What about the current Roman...didn't he use to be the guy that owned the bar/restaurant/supper club "Blondies"?


The current Roman played Chris Kositchek.

http://www.soapcentral.com/days/theactors/taylor.php

http://www.bethsdayspage.com/days/kositchekrpt.html

He was before my time so I'm not sure what he did but the second page there indicates he was a restaurant owner.


----------



## cwoody222

mgar said:


> Based on how this show works, I would bet that Jack's illness is related to his stay on the island. His death may be just another fake death masterminded by Demira.


Didn't Lexie confirm that his Hodgkins had returned? Or are we only sure that it's a 'neuroligical condition' at this time?


----------



## cpalma

cwoody222 said:


> I've been watching DOOL for about 15 years. Daily.
> 
> Why all the hatin' on Austin Peck? I love him (moreso w/ his shirt off) and I'm glad he's coming back. I do not like when Sami's happy... we need Austin to get in the way of her and Lucas. And will someone please tell Lucas to get rid of that ridiculous mustache!!!
> 
> Patrick bugs me... just because his story is so annoying. He doesn't really serve a purpose.
> 
> I love seeing Frankie back but I fear they're underutilizing him just like they did with Lisa Rinna 2 years or so ago.
> 
> Belle's baby BETTER not be Shawn's since they slept together during an ice storm! Stupid. But, hey, if her mom can have miracle pregnancies!  I watch the Belle/Shawn scenes but only because I love Jason Cook (Shawn).
> 
> I have no idea where the story with Alex North is going but I love seeing Wayne Northrup back again. The scene a few days ago with Marlena waking up all ALL THREE "Romans" were there was awesome!!!


I don't think anyone has a problem with Austin Peck(s) but moreso as the way Austin Reed was written.

Ask, and ye shall receive. Mustache gone.

You're absolutely right about Patrick. He's never had a reason for being on the canvas. They tried to make us believe he was going after Jennifer, but she never waivered in her love for Jack.

Nice to have Frankie back, and love, Love, LOVE Wayne Northrup back.

The pregnancy is the best, especially if they make it out to be Shawn's. It's bad enough as you said it was the dead of winter when they got stranded, but Phil and Belle got married on New Years. He shipped out days later (actually it turned out to be months, but why quibble.) She should be at least 7 months along. Belle says the other day, "I can't believe I'm not showing". Well Belle, we can't believe it either!!!


----------



## cwoody222

Oh yea, I forgot they got married on New Years. Well then, I guess as long as it's equally improbable for either to be the father, it's OK.


----------



## JYoung

It's just like when they were wondering who was the father of J.T./Issac/Zach.
Is it John or Stefano?
(and it turns out to be Beau)


----------



## cwoody222

Triple Roman!


----------



## starbreiz

SoBelle0 said:


> Okay, I couldn't find any threads on this, probly b/c no one watches it - but, if you do, I need to commiserate.


Hahah... I always think the same thing. I work in a heavily male dominated field, and I have a few girly vices like Days that I can never share with anyone!


----------



## SoBelle0

And now you can share it with us starbreiz!

We haven't talked about poor, scarred, and still incredibly beautiful, Chloe. C'mon - she needs a grip more than anyone. She told Brady he might lose his job if he married her. Huh? Didn't get that one.

Did you hear Tony say today that he's already got some things going on 'remotely' with Marlena, John, and Roman. Sooo we might be onto something about orig. Roman working with or for the Dimera's. Hmm.

Oh, and I actually watched Belle and Philip today - as she went off on him for suggesting that Mimi and Shawn might get together. Good ole brain surgeon Philip hardly blinked.  Sheesh, to be so unaware of the people around you. 

So, did Belle get pregnant sleeping w/ Philip when he returned? or is this pregnancy supposed to have ocurred before he shipped out? I had not thought at all of the latter until you all mentioned it. That would make it plausible - soap style - for it to be Shawn's baby. Very interesting! 

Now that I've got an outlet for my internal chatter on this crazy show - looks like I've watched it every day. Good thing TiVo makes it only a 20 minute show.


----------



## cwoody222

SoBelle0 said:


> So, did Belle get pregnant sleeping w/ Philip when he returned? or is this pregnancy supposed to have ocurred before he shipped out?


Belle and Phillip haven't slept together since he's returned... due to his missing leg and recovery and all...


----------



## SoBelle0

Aha... well, then looks like we've only got to wait for someone to get suspicious... of course, does either of them remember sleeping together? B & S, I mean.

Also - thanks for the triple Roman cwoody! That's great!


----------



## NYGD1424

How is John, Roman? I thought John was John?!?!?


----------



## cwoody222

John is still John... since he found out he wasn't Roman. Him and Marlena are still married but Marlena just miscarried her child she was carrying from a one-night stand with Roman. Meanwhile, John was having a brief affair with Kate Roberts, Roman's current wife, and his daughter, Sami's, arch-enemy.

Roman is now played by a replacement Roman, who played Chris K. on DOOL years ago. He's currently married to Kate (see above) but it's on the rocks due to her affair with John, his affair with Marlena, and the continued fued between Sami and Kate.

The original Roman is now back playing a mysterious new character who has an unexplained past connection (and secret plan) to Marlena, Dr. Alex North. Marlena also has a strange recollection of him although she doesn't know why - because she recently got amnesia (see above miscarriage). This gives the producers a reason to use original stock footage of "Roman" (the original) and Marlena.


PS Actually John is Forrest Alamain... but that's a whole 'nother post...


PPS Fwew!


----------



## JYoung

SoBelle0 said:


> Oh, and I actually watched Belle and Philip today - as she went off on him for suggesting that Mimi and Shawn might get together. Good ole brain surgeon Philip hardly blinked.  Sheesh, to be so unaware of the people around you.


It's not like Phillip's been historically written as the sharpest tack in the package.
A trait he shares with big brother Austin.


----------



## Peter000

I've been a Day's watcher ever since Jennifer Horton first came on, and had the first love thing goin' on with Frankie. Every time I think I'm going to give up on it, something interesting happens or someone really fun comes on the show to keep me in. Recently it was Mimi... I LOVE her character. So real, compared to everyone else. But now she's gotten all soaped up; and not at all acting like herself, it seems to me. Her and Shawn? Could happen.  

Lately I've been FFing through any Belle stuff... just because it's same old same old. Same with Sami's stuff... she so psycho it drives me nuts! She really needs professional help. I feel sorry for any man in her life. 

Another thing that drives me nuts on the show is trying to keep track of who is related to whom and how. Especially with Shawn D, Phillip, Rex and anyone else who is in that screwed up generation. So Shawn is Kiriakis grandson. Phillip is Victor's son, so is Shawn's uncle. But is Rex's brother since Kate is his mom. And Rex is Shawn's Cousin, and Phillip's brother (along with Austin). But he left so we don't have to worry about him. Sami is also Shawn's cousin and Belle's sister (oh, and Rex's sister, who's also Lucas's brother! So she's engaged to her brother's brother.  ). Belle, well, besides Sami and Brady, isn't related to anyone else, so she's pretty available. Though wait, since Brady is Victor's grandson, he is Phillip's nephew. So she's married to her brother's uncle! ew? And that makes Brady Shawn's cousin too. But not Rex's who is also Shawn's cousin. 

So where does that leave the baby that Belle is carrying? The baby's either Rex's or Shawn's. So that means he or she is either Victor's grand or great-grandchild (but will definitely be a Kiriakis). And along with having Brady as an uncle, the baby will also be either Brady's first or second cousin. The baby will either be Bo's grandson, or his nephew. And it's an all or nothing deal for Hope, who would or would not be a grandma. 

Is anyone else kinda hoping for a false positive on the pregnancy test, and that Belle is the proud mama of a bouncing baby ulcer?


----------



## cpalma

The fact that you got that all straight is a riot. The fact that I totally understood it, is even more funny!!

LMAO


----------



## cwoody222

Peter000 said:


> So where does that leave the baby that Belle is carrying? The baby's either Rex's or Shawn's.


I think you meant Phillip, not Rex.

I'll forget it, you got all the rest right! 

Don't FF thru the Sami stuff now - Kate's finally gettin' hers so it's sorta moved the plot along... for now.

However, with Nicole holding the Stan stuff over her head, the evitable return of the "Sami has to lie to protect herself and her secrets from the man she loves" story isn't far behind...


----------



## legnaNJ

Hey does anybody else think the real Tony is actually dead and the Tony that we see now is actually Colin (forget his last name) in disguise. If you remember back on Melaswen island Colin was discovered alive by Nicole.( I think) Whatever happened with that. Did I miss something cause I do watch on and off


----------



## cwoody222

I believe Colin Murphy died in the tidal wave and/or somewhere in the 'base' before the big escape.

Another stupid wasted move by DOOL to bring back a actor/character and then do nothing with him. I'm pretty sure Colin (the character) is long gone. At least for the foreseeable future. Nicole's storyline is going to be busy with Victor coming back so she'll have her hands full.

Also, the actor just recently signed w/ another show too so he's not coming back anytime soon. Not that they couldn't recast if they wanted to.

As for Colin disguising himself as Tony? No way. "Tony" clearly has the same hatred for the Horton's & Brady's that he's ever had. Colin wasn't nearly that evil.


----------



## legnaNJ

your probably right cwoody222, but didn't you find weird that he was found on that island...What was the point?


----------



## starbreiz

Are you kidding? Days rarely has a point! That's the beauty of it.


----------



## cwoody222

Just like when they brought back Lisa Rinna. They had an opportunity to bring back a fan favorite actor so they did.

But they squandered their chances to keep him around since they couldn't come up with a decent storyline.

Plus - he did serve one point. Him being alive (someone saw him - Brady?) proved Nicole was innocent of killing him so her story could continue w/o her being in jail.

And then his death meant that no one else knew she 'killed' Victor (well, she really didn't, she just got that girl who was in love w/ Shawn D to do her dirty work for her) so, again, Nicole could go on with her story.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Just like when they brought back Lisa Rinna.


eeeeehhh, I liked Krista Allen better than Lisa Rinna anyways.


----------



## cwoody222

Never! Lisa Rinna is the ONLY Billie in my book!


----------



## Martha

I had to read Peter's post 3 times before I "think" I got it straight! That is hilarious! 

I'm beginning to think Belle really isn't pregnant. I'm pretty sure she's not going to stay with Phillip so even if she is pregnant, it's got to be Shawn's.. I kind of like the idea of Shawn and Mimi together, but it seemed a bit forced today. Oh well. Maybe Mimi can hook up with Austin when he comes back. Are they related???


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Never! Lisa Rinna is the ONLY Billie in my book!


Krista Allen. Hot!

Lisa Rinna. Not.




Martha said:


> I had to read Peter's post 3 times before I "think" I got it straight! That is hilarious!
> 
> I'm beginning to think Belle really isn't pregnant. I'm pretty sure she's not going to stay with Phillip so even if she is pregnant, it's got to be Shawn's.. I kind of like the idea of Shawn and Mimi together, but it seemed a bit forced today. Oh well. Maybe Mimi can hook up with Austin when he comes back. Are they related???


Come to think of it, Mimi and Cassie aren't related either.....


----------



## SoBelle0

Peter000 said:


> Another thing that drives me nuts on the show is trying to keep track of who is related to whom and how. Especially with Shawn D, Phillip, Rex and anyone else who is in that screwed up generation. So Shawn is Kiriakis grandson. Phillip is Victor's son, so is Shawn's uncle. But is Rex's brother since Kate is his mom. And Rex is Shawn's Cousin, and Phillip's brother (along with Austin). But he left so we don't have to worry about him. Sami is also Shawn's cousin and Belle's sister (oh, and Rex's sister, who's also Lucas's brother! So she's engaged to her brother's brother.  ). Belle, well, besides Sami and Brady, isn't related to anyone else, so she's pretty available. Though wait, since Brady is Victor's grandson, he is Phillip's nephew. So she's married to her brother's uncle! ew? And that makes Brady Shawn's cousin too. But not Rex's who is also Shawn's cousin.
> 
> So where does that leave the baby that Belle is carrying? The baby's either Rex's or Shawn's. So that means he or she is either Victor's grand or great-grandchild (but will definitely be a Kiriakis). And along with having Brady as an uncle, the baby will also be either Brady's first or second cousin. The baby will either be Bo's grandson, or his nephew. And it's an all or nothing deal for Hope, who would or would not be a grandma.
> 
> Is anyone else kinda hoping for a false positive on the pregnancy test, and that Belle is the proud mama of a bouncing baby ulcer?


 Absolutely fantastic!!! Thanks for the biggest laugh of my week!! 
How on earth did you keep that straight while typing... LOL


----------



## JYoung

How far have the Rolling Stones fallen? 

Plugging their concert and new album on DOOL.


----------



## darthrsg

this show went downhill fast after marlena was possessed and the man STEFANO left. i used to watch all the time, i remember bo and hope getting married. BRING BACK STEFANO or let an asteroid hit salem and press the reset button on the series. my 2 cents


----------



## cpalma

JYoung said:


> How far have the Rolling Stones fallen? Plugging their concert and new album on DOOL.


It's done more often than you think. The problem is with DOOL they've done it to death. It's one thing to have one specific song for a couple, but DOOL has used the song for all the couples!! :down:

So now that Ausdumb is back and it looks like he's as stupid as ever, do we care? He loves Carrie; Carrie loves him; Lucas is falling for Carrie; and Sami is falling for Austin. There is no suspense on DOOL. We all know (those of us long term viewers) that Sami and Lucas will be on the wrong end of this stick in the long run. Where does that leave Nicole? Why can't they find a man or even a storyline for Nicole? Arianne has come a long way and is a good actress, IMO.

Victor catches Kate. Reads her the riot act and threatens to tell! Show of hands...who knew he'd back down so this 'who's the daddy' storyline will go on and on, ad infinitium. Don't even get me started on how Kate was able to read Claire's chart, understand the bloodwork mumbo jumbo, and get into the Hospital's computer system to change Shawn's blood type.  All of that just so we could see 3 or more flashbacks every day that Kate knows that Phil is not the father and Shawn is.

I haven't turned it off yet and probably won't ever. Even as stupid as it gets, I will ff my way through.


----------



## Martha

cpalma said:


> Where does that leave Nicole? Why can't they find a man or even a storyline for Nicole? Arianne has come a long way and is a good actress, IMO.
> 
> I haven't turned it off yet and probably won't ever. Even as stupid as it gets, I will ff my way through.


I like Nicole too. Phillip will be free soon - I guess they could pair Nicole and Phillip together - just weird enough since she was married to Victor.  A really good catfight situation would be if they tried to let Nicole compete against Kate for John. Yes, eeewww, but at least John is younger than Victor.

If I were writing DOOL  I would not even question the paternity of Belle's baby and then 10 years from now, have her be in a car wreck or something and it all comes out - Wham! I prefer a little longer story arc than 3-4 days (which on Days takes 3-4 months).


----------



## JYoung

cpalma said:


> It's done more often than you think. The problem is with DOOL they've done it to death. It's one thing to have one specific song for a couple, but DOOL has used the song for all the couples!! :down:
> 
> So now that Ausdumb is back and it looks like he's as stupid as ever, do we care? He loves Carrie; Carrie loves him; Lucas is falling for Carrie; and Sami is falling for Austin. There is no suspense on DOOL. We all know (those of us long term viewers) that Sami and Lucas will be on the wrong end of this stick in the long run. Where does that leave Nicole? Why can't they find a man or even a storyline for Nicole? Arianne has come a long way and is a good actress, IMO.
> 
> Victor catches Kate. Reads her the riot act and threatens to tell! Show of hands...who knew he'd back down so this 'who's the daddy' storyline will go on and on, ad infinitium. Don't even get me started on how Kate was able to read Claire's chart, understand the bloodwork mumbo jumbo, and get into the Hospital's computer system to change Shawn's blood type.  All of that just so we could see 3 or more flashbacks every day that Kate knows that Phil is not the father and Shawn is.
> 
> I haven't turned it off yet and probably won't ever. Even as stupid as it gets, I will ff my way through.


I consider the Rolling Stones one of the greatest Rock and Roll bands in history.
To see them doing this is like seeing Laurence Olivier suddenly appear as Marlena's long lost father or Sean's long lost brother.

And besides, when have any of the regular's been written as smart?


----------



## legnaNJ

cpalma said:


> Don't even get me started on how Kate was able to read Claire's chart, understand the bloodwork mumbo jumbo, and get into the Hospital's computer system to change Shawn's blood type.


Doesn't it seem odd that Kate can read a hospital file in two seconds and realize that Sean is the father, however Lexie the doctor has not figured that out yet.


----------



## cwoody222

The Rolling Stones thing is just stupid and pointless. I don't even like the Stones and I feel bad seeing them sell themselves on a friggin' soap opera.

It's bad right now, but no worse than usual. What the heck are they doing with Jack? Just end that stupid storyline please. I don't even care who Jenn stays with at this point. But hearing them all talk about Jack's "fatal disease" is just maddening!

And as unoriginal as her storyline is, I LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing Carrie back on the show. So major kudos for that!


----------



## JYoung

Yeah, it should have been KISS.


----------



## audiocrawford

What's hilarious is the daytime-aging. Now, I don't have my reference book with me (you know that big family album they released a few years back), but, for instance, Belle was concieved during "One Stormy Night" (the 1992 DOOL prime-time mini-movie, which i still have!). That would make her in her early teens. Phillip is another; he's like 8 or 9 years old, LOL. Doesn't seem like long ago Vivian and Kate were fightin' him.

As to watching DAYS, I watched it from the time I was about 5 until I was about 25. I gave up watching for good when they changed Belle's. I loved Kirsten Storms, and without her I just could care less about the new class-less, trashy Belle.

I did try watching last week - having Frankie back is great, but I just can't bring myself.

However, I did add it as a SP...so I'm sure I'll be all back into it by next week LOL.

AC


----------



## PJO1966

General Hospital is no better than Days when it comes to aging. The kids age rapidly, and elder characters get replaced by younger actors.


----------



## SoBelle0

Okay - so I've caught up a little recently... silly TV!  
Old Roman gets rushed into the hospital after falling from the Penthouse of what I can only imagine to be the shortest building in Salem. Both Marlena and John are able to go into the operating room with him and ask Lexie (you know the only Dr. in the free nation) all sorts of questions.

Moments later, Bo and Hope's son is hit by a car (oh yay, more story for whats-her-name bad young actress) and Hope isn't allowed to go into the operating room with Lexie? Sean D says - No you can't go.  Why can't she go? She's THE MOM!

I'm not sure how they managed to have three extremely tense situations all going on at once - at the same hospital - with just the one doctor. 

I swear I watch this show as much for the comedy as - well, as I don't know what else. So, when does everyone else get to learn that Sean D is really Belle's baby daddy? I'm really ready to see Phillip's head explode.

That's all I've got. What say you?


----------



## cwoody222

Um, what say I? Everything you say is exactly right 

But we LOVE IT!


----------



## legnaNJ

I know this is a soap opera and reality has nothing to do it BUT.....I still have a problem with the episode where Chelsea hit Zach. As soon as she it Zach she immediately ran up the curb. So I am thinking she is not far from the scene. Hope didn't see Max's tow truck lights? Bo didn't hear the sirens of the ambulance coming to pick up Zach? As a police officer I would think he would want to know what all the sirens were about. Bo knows where the Morrisons live. He can't put two and two together. I know I'm reading way into this but I just thought I would point that out.

Also Carrie and Austin ZZZZZZZ!


----------



## JYoung

Prediction:
Chelsea didn't hit Zach but due to the rookie cops inexperience, it will seem so, putting all sorts of stress and pathos on the Bradys.
After all, no one found blood on Beau's SUV.


(Wait, I'm using common sense here. Is that allowed?)


----------



## Martha

The storylines are pretty lame right now - I totally agree about Lexie though - thank goodness she went to medical school! I guess they would have had to close the hospital if she had decided to remain being a police officer!  

I can tell I'm getting bored with this when I start paying more attention to their clothes, hair, etc. than the story. For example, why is it Belle can have her makeup on flawlessly each day (as she sits by Claire's bed non-stop), yet Philip can't even find the time to pick up a comb? Please get your hair out of your face already!

So, with Zach dying, will we see Hope sink into a deep depression, become an alcoholic, and lay around the house for the next year? She and Jen could become bar flies together and get together every night at the bar and drown their sorrows.


----------



## DancnDude

They need to have Marlena start killing everyone again  I stopped watching awhile ago but I like to hear what's going on every once in awhile. Maybe I'll get back into it when something interesting starts happening.


----------



## cwoody222

Martha said:


> The storylines are pretty lame right now - I totally agree about Lexie though - thank goodness she went to medical school! I guess they would have had to close the hospital if she had decided to remain being a police officer!
> 
> I can tell I'm getting bored with this when I start paying more attention to their clothes, hair, etc. than the story. For example, why is it Belle can have her makeup on flawlessly each day (as she sits by Claire's bed non-stop), yet Philip can't even find the time to pick up a comb? Please get your hair out of your face already!
> 
> So, with Zach dying, will we see Hope sink into a deep depression, become an alcoholic, and lay around the house for the next year? She and Jen could become bar flies together and get together every night at the bar and drown their sorrows.


I completely agree about Philip's hair - it's AWFUL lately.

Shawn, OTOH... *swoon*

I love the idea of Jen and Hope being floozies at the Cheatin' Heart. That would be so much fun! Jen was a wild child, after all.


----------



## legnaNJ

cwoody222 said:


> I
> I love the idea of Jen and Hope being floozies at the Cheatin' Heart. That would be so much fun! Jen was a wild child, after all.


That is hilarious  You never hear about the cheatin heart anymore. Maybe Alice's drove them out of business


----------



## DancnDude

legnaNJ said:


> That is hilarious  You never hear about the cheatin heart anymore. Maybe Alice's drove them out of business


Is Alice's still a country bar and Mimi's mom is still running it? I figured when Maggie got back into town after being declared dead, she'd throw a fit and get the place back


----------



## legnaNJ

DancnDude said:


> Is Alice's still a country bar and Mimi's mom is still running it? I figured when Maggie got back into town after being declared dead, she'd throw a fit and get the place back


Alice's is still in business. Mickey opened another restaurant for Maggie. I forget what it's called though.


----------



## cwoody222

legnaNJ said:


> Alice's is still in business. Mickey opened another restaurant for Maggie. I forget what it's called though.


It's Chez Rouge.

Alice's used to be "Tuscony" before Bonnie turned it into the country bar while Maggie was "dead" on Melaswen ("New Salem" the island... not to be confused with Aremid  ). They also can still eat at the Penthouse Grille in the Titan building.

And of course the Brady Pub... and the Cheatin' Heart... and there was that diner that Abe and Roman used to go to (that Kate worked at when she was slummin' it).

They do still use the Cheatin' Heart and the Pub every once in awhile. Billie and Nicole seem to go to the Cheatin' Heart (seperately) when they're havin Salem-men troubles.


----------



## JYoung

I've got it!
Hope goes psycho and kindnaps Theo thinking he's Zack!


----------



## SoBelle0

Okay - what a big ole batch of idiots!! Helloooo - anybody home? 
Ausdumb - "wow, it's amazing, my company is taking over another and it's going along peachy keenly. Wonder if I'll ever find out who owns this other company."
Boring blondie - "I'm so happy for you Ausdumb. But, while that's wonderful news, I'm so sad - someone is taking over my company and I have no idea who it is... well, see ya later."
Ausdumb - "Okay, bye."
These people are driving me crazy. Again. 

Ooh - and Nicore - she went from utter hopelessness over Brady to I've always been crazy about Ausdumb awfully quickly don'tcha think. The timelines on this show go in so many directions don't they?

And now, in another well thought out plan, Bilbo is going to claim that she killed Zach. You know after just flying in from not being anywhere and all. With a police dept. run twice as efficiently as the hospital wonder how long this will take? Plus, she keeps commenting on how Selfish Girl has been without her parents for so long - this is a bit of making up for that. By going to jail? By being a gov't spy or whatever who then lies to the local police. You go, Bilbo. And, didn't Selfish Girl have some parents that she really loved - and she just recently started tolerating you? I'm not a parent, but I don't get this whole line...

Lastly, I just don't get into all the sappy flashbacky bits. Never have really... do y'all watch those or do you FF? 

Oh, and did I say - yeah, I love this show. Crazy people. Just crazy.


----------



## JYoung

Does Alex North have supernatural hearing or something?

He's able to hear through all sorts of doors, windows, walls, and hallways, especially when no one else can.

Perhaps he's part Kryptonian...


----------



## SoBelle0

Jack's alive!?!?! I haven't been watching - but a cohort watched last week and is going to fill me in on everything over lunch - her only tidbit was that Jack's alive! YAY! I love Jack! 

Anyone up-to-date? Care to share some of the juicier stories? I'll see what I can add after my briefing.


----------



## JYoung

I'm this close to deleting my SP after Hope promptly jumped into bed with Patrick.


----------



## cwoody222

Yep. He was in a coma in an undisclosed hospital and then he woke up. There's been one nurse and one doctor to interact with him.

I think one of them eluded to something like "well, he was in really bad shape when he was found, he's a fighter" but I don't think they've really given details as to what happened to him and how he got to the hospital or where it is.

Last we saw him was at Christmas (he was "dead" for a few weeks at that time, after plunging into the river and being lost) when he 'stalked' Jenn's house and watched the holiday party thru the window.

Anyway, he doctor he's with now knows about his "fatal disease" (which has never been named) and only knows of an experimental procedure that MAY cure him. Jack has (as of now) opted not to try it because he (and Jenn) have already "come to terms" with his death.


Jennifer is now engaged to Frankie, BTW.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> I'm this close to deleting my SP after Hope promptly jumped into bed with Patrick.


Yea, that was very un-Hope like of her!

However, I'm all for scenes involving Patrick in various stages of undress!


----------



## starbreiz

yeah I just deleted my season pass this week. i don't even miss the show.


----------



## cwoody222

SoBelle0 said:


> Anyone up-to-date? Care to share some of the juicier stories?


And just to catch you up on everything else.

Sami and Austin are now engaged. Carrie chose to marry Lucas over Austin because Sami blackmailed Lexie (over her affair with Tek) into telling Carrie that a child between her and Ausin will have birth defects.

Carrie is pregnant with Lucas' child.

Kate is furious that Austin is engaged to Sami.

Belle and Philip are married but are both unaware that their child is actually Belle and Shawn's. Mimi and her mom and Kate and Victor know the truth.

Mimi and Shawn are trying to have a child invitro.

Alex is still drugging Marlena and the two of them are - coincidentally - on the same island as Hope and Patrick, who just slept together. Patrick is working for Alex to kill John, who has also followed them to the island now.

Sparked by Chelsea intercepting emails, Bo and Hope are getting divorced (naturally Mickey and Frankie are Hope's lawyers). Frankie, however, is also Chelsea's defense attorney.

Bo and Billie slept together too - and this time Bo wasn't even drunk or confused as to who she was!

Fwew! I think that's it. Did I miss anything?


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Fwew! I think that's it. Did I miss anything?


Max the dog (as opposed to Max the Brady) now also knows that Claire is Shaun's baby and wants to break up Shaun and Mimi.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I feel really bad about not watching. I started in 1976 but really stopped when they killed Bo and Hope's baby (at least I think they did, I stopped watching). Haven't deleted the season pass yet but I keep just erasing the episodes. I miss it alot but I've had it.


----------



## SoBelle0

Wow! There's been lots of activity in Salem of late.  Thanks for the updates... after Chris' fantastic recap I don't have anything to add... 

I cannot believe that Hope slept with Patrick!! And, is she starting to see the bad side of him *finally* - does she know that he's been hired to kill John? 

JYoung - who got a dog? and, how ridiculous that they named it Max... we've already got a Max on the show. 

Jenn and Frankie are engaged already??? Sheesh! I would have thought she'd at least pretend to mourn the 'love of her life' for a few months. 

Crazy people! Stupid show! I love it! 
I hate that y'all might cancel - just when I'm about to get back into it.  Hopefully you can hang on for just a few more unbelievable storylines.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> Max the dog (as opposed to Max the Brady) now also knows that Claire is Shaun's baby and wants to break up Shaun and Mimi.


 



SoBelle0 said:


> I cannot believe that Hope slept with Patrick!! And, is she starting to see the bad side of him *finally* - does she know that he's been hired to kill John?
> 
> JYoung - who got a dog? and, how ridiculous that they named it Max... we've already got a Max on the show.
> 
> Jenn and Frankie are engaged already??? Sheesh! I would have thought she'd at least pretend to mourn the 'love of her life' for a few months.


Well, seeing Patrick holding a gun to John clued Hope in  To be fair to Patrick, it's not 100% clear whether he took Alex up on the offer ($$ for killing John) and even if he did he's at least a little conflicted. He's not 100% evil.

Seriously - she did see him with the gun but no, doesn't know he was hired by Alex per se. But (partly due to his excuses) she doesn't exactly know what's going on.

Oh - I forgot the boring story about Hope discovering that Patrick felt responsible for an ex-girlfriend from the island. He thought she was put in danger by his connection to the mob. Turns out she was in the mob herself and that's what got her killed. But he never knew she was "connected" too! 

Oh - Bo also has been given a new reason to hate Patrick. A completely vague APB or whatever for a guy wanted for killing a woman. It's a generic "tall, hansome, charming, white male" description so of COURSE Bo is convinced it's Patrick.

Are we clear yet whether it is or not? Are we supposed to assume the dead woman is Alma, the mobbed-up dead girlfriend?

Max the Dog was around before Max the Brady (in his current young-adult form). Max the Dog is Mimi's mom's.

Jenn and Frankie rushed from sex to marriage REAL quick. In Salem-land it was because Jenn didn't want to be seen as someone who treats sex cheaply. In real-life land, it was to create more friction for when Jack returns!

Also in real-life land, it was supposed to have been the reason that Missy Reeves wants to quit the show (again)... they weren't "staying true" to her character's love for Jack.

Rumos (last I read) was that the impending return of Patch & Kayla (yay!  ) might get Missy to stick around.


----------



## SoBelle0

Oooh YAY!! Patch and Kayla are coming back, too! Now, I'm for sure gonna start watching again. How are they writing that in? 

 Max the Dog - that's terrible! I'm cracking up, it's so terrible.


----------



## cwoody222

Patch / Kayla



Spoiler



Last I read from Dustin's Days Page, Patch & Kayla's first air dates are before mid-June.

Patch is found alive on Morgan Island (where Hope, Patrick, Marlena, etc are).

Kayla - I'm presuming here - just flys back to Salem... she lives in CA with Kimberly, right?


----------



## mgar

I am wondering if they are going to twist the plot so that Austin is the father of Carrie's baby. Did these two sleep together when they were back together earlier in the year?


----------



## DancnDude

Just popping in to say I love reading the updates. I havn't watched since the end of the faux-Salem island thing but it's funny reading the stuff that happens even though much is the same. I swear everyone in the whole town is related if you do the math right


----------



## JYoung

Ok, as someone who missed the Kayla and Patch glory years, what's the big hubbub?

And Max the dog is Bonnie Lockhart's dog. She usually put reindeer antlers on him for her annual Christmas Tree lot scam.


----------



## mgar

IIRC, Patch was dead and buried. He would be another one who returned from the dead, but on Day's, who hasn't?


----------



## cwoody222

Well, Kayla (and Kimberly) are Bo & Roman's sisters. So Kayla's important 'cause she's a Brady.

Both her and Kimberly were married and have kids from Shane Donovan (Charles Shaunasey ? from the Nanny) so they have that ISA connection.

Patch was sorta like Bo - a bad boy, turned hearttrob, turned good guy in the 80's.

Patch has been "dead" for years. Kayla only returns to the Brady Pub for holidays sometimes. Something about him dying but then someone poisoning him. Lawrence Alamain, perhaps?

Patch (can't remember his first name) is also related to Jack somehow. He's a "Johnson". I think he's Jack's half-brother or something?


I'm too young to remember it all but know it from hearing about it. Do I need to get out my Anniversary DOOL book today


----------



## cwoody222

mgar said:


> IIRC, Path was dead and buried. He would be another one who returned from the dead, but on Day's, who hasn't?


Tom Horton hasn't 

PS Trivia... the winner of the most recent Survivor is McDonald Carey's grandson.


----------



## mgar

Patch's name is Steve Johnson.


----------



## mgar

cwoody222 said:


> Tom Horton hasn't
> 
> PS Trivia... the winner of the most recent Survivor is McDonald Carey's grandson.


LOL, ya, that would be pretty tough. After the Salem Stalker plot, there may be almost as many characters that have come back from the dead as have not.


----------



## BeanMeScot

cwoody222 said:


> PS Trivia... the winner of the most recent Survivor is McDonald Carey's grandson.


No kidding. I never heard that. McDonald Carey was da bomb! Aras was good looking but he should never have won Survivor.


----------



## trainman

DancnDude said:


> Just popping in to say I love reading the updates. I havn't watched since the end of the faux-Salem island thing but it's funny reading the stuff that happens even though much is the same.


Same here...haven't watched in a year (because it's been a year since I stopped closed-captioning it).

I will point out that "Kate is furious that Sami is engaged to name of one of her sons" isn't much of an update.


----------



## JYoung

Chris, thanks for the recap.
So how many times has Jack been declared legally dead?

And add Chelsea to the list of fast growing children (she should really be about 10)


----------



## JYoung

So, I assume that the guy with the eyepatch that Jack is calling "Steve" is Patch?


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> So, I assume that the guy with the eyepatch that Jack is calling "Steve" is Patch?


Yep.

They're brothers. Jack was orphaned and adopted by the Deveraux family (corrupt politicans... a Senator) as an infant but the two of them were reunited by the help of their sister (who Patch knew about) Adrianne.

Complicating matters was the fact that at one point Jack was also in love with Kayla... who Patch ended up marrying.

(and who's also returning any day now)


----------



## Poogie

OK. I haven't watched in _years._ But upon hearing that Patch and Kayla were returning, I gave it a spin.

What is Jack dying of?

Frankie is back?!?!? And a lawyer?!?!? He's still short. 

Hope looks... well... anorexic. Apparently she hasn't been eating any of Mrs. Horton's famous donuts.

And most perplexing... Kayla's a doctor?!?!?


----------



## cwoody222

Jack is dying of an incurable (until now) serious life-threatening illness 

Seriously - they've never specified.

He also went off a bridge into a freezing, raging river (last he was seen in Salem) so that didn't help matters. We don't really know how he got from there to the "hospital".

Before he "died" he asked Frankie to stay and take care of Jen so she wouldn't be alone without him. Jen knows about this and therefore the two of them have fallen in love and are already engaged.


----------



## cpalma

cwoody222 said:


> Well, Kayla (and Kimberly) are Bo & Roman's sisters. So Kayla's important 'cause she's a Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both her and Kimberly were married and have kids from Shane Donovan (Charles Shaunasey ? from the Nanny) so they have that ISA connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly and Shane had children (Jeannie and Andrew) but Kayla had a daughter (Stephanie) by Steve aka Patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patch was sorta like Bo - a bad boy, turned hearttrob, turned good guy in the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patch has been "dead" for years. Kayla only returns to the Brady Pub for holidays sometimes. Something about him dying but then someone poisoning him. Lawrence Alamain, perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve was pronounced dead and you're right Lawrence Alamain did have something to do with it. But after his funeral his casket was whisked away by 'henchmen'. He may be the only 'brought-back-from-the-dead' character that actually was set up to be brought back from the dead, 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patch (can't remember his first name) is also related to Jack somehow. He's a "Johnson". I think he's Jack's half-brother or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steven Earl Johnson, is full brother to both Jack and Adrienne. Duke was their father. He was a drug addict/scum bag. I'm not sure I remember how Jack wound up being raised by Senator Devereaux. He was probably stolen or sold on the black-market by Duke Johnson. Jo Johnson is their mother. The original actress who played Jo Johnson has passed on, but every once in a while another actress plays her, so the mother is alive and well and babysits in Salem. Duke Johnson is dead on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too young to remember it all but know it from hearing about it. Do I need to get out my Anniversary DOOL book today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I've been watching too long, myself!! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## cwoody222

Isn't Jo married to Vern... Jack's old editor at the Spectator?

So sometimes (rarely) we hear them say that "Jo and Vern" are going to babysit?


----------



## cwoody222

Poogie said:


> And most perplexing... Kayla's a doctor?!?!?


News to me too.

Have they ever said what she did while living in LA? (along with Kimberly)


----------



## cpalma

cwoody222 said:


> Isn't Jo married to Vern... Jack's old editor at the Spectator?
> 
> So sometimes (rarely) we hear them say that "Jo and Vern" are going to babysit?


Yes she is.


----------



## cpalma

So who remembers the debacle that was Shane and Kayla?

The viewers were so repulsed by the pairing that it was short lived. You don't take 2 of the most beloved super couples and mix them up! What were they thinking?


----------



## cpalma

Anyone care to guess who EJ really is? Some of the speculation (not a spoiler--I'm a spoiler hater) on the net is he is (just in case)



Spoiler



Elvis (son of Stefano DiMera and Kristen's twin)!!


----------



## JYoung

cpalma said:


> Anyone care to guess who EJ really is? Some of the speculation (not a spoiler--I'm a spoiler hater) on the net is he is (just in case)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis (son of Stefano DiMera and Kristen's twin)!!





Spoiler



well then, he'd be another rapidly aging child as he should only be about 9 or 10 in real life.



Ugh, Hope becomes more and more shrill, *****y, and unlikeable every day.
My SP will not last the month at this rate.


----------



## cpalma

JYoung said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> well then, he'd be another rapidly aging child as he should only be about 9 or 10 in real life.


And that would be a problem for DOOL writers because...??? Never heard of



Spoiler



SORAS


----------



## unicorngoddess

You know, Abby must not have inheirted the SORAS gene, because her character is probably the only one that hasn't goen victim to it. I think Abby is actually suppose to be older than Philip and somehow Philip zoomed by Abby in age.

I had stopped watching Days for a long while. Personally, I can't stand this Bo/Hope thing going on any longer. But I had to start watching again this week for the Steve/Kayla reunion. I have to tell you, I loved the flashbacks the other. It just reminded me why Steve and Kayla are my all-time favorite couple.

I was wondering if Soap Net was planning on doing a special on Steve and Kayla. They did one on Bo and Hope through the years a while back ago. It would be great to see some of the essential Steve and Kayla episodes...including that beautiful cruise ship wedding


----------



## cwoody222

I don't mind the rapid aging but I do mind when younger people are suddenly older than people they're not supposed to be.

Philip was, indeed, born after Abby. And suddenly he's older than her.


----------



## mgar

For some reason I find all this craziness entertaining. Like when Abby shows up for a jury trial and the judge just decides he is going to forgo the jury and come up with a verdict on the spot. Completely unrealistic, but part of the reason why I watch this show.


----------



## cwoody222

The "trial" was ridiculous!

They could have had a semi-decent story for a few weeks and actually have had a trial.

Not on DOOL, though... they just move right along, getting it over with in a single show...


----------



## unicorngoddess

cwoody222 said:


> Not on DOOL, though... they just move right along, getting it over with in a single show...


Which is really out of character for Riely because he loves to just drag things out forever. In fact, this whole progression with Steve and Kayla's return is really surprising to me.


----------



## JYoung

SORAS?
S?
O?
Rapid
Ageing
Syndrome


Oh and they'll keep Bo and Hope split until a sweeps period.
Say August or November.


----------



## cwoody222

S = soap
O = opera


----------



## cpalma

> Oh and they'll keep Bo and Hope split until a sweeps period.
> Say August or November.


I hope so, the last time Reilley split them up they were apart for several years!! Remember Bo marrying Billie? Billie's giving birth to still-born Georgia (now miraculously reinvented as Chelsea)? Princess Gina?

As for SORAS, Shawn was born before any of them. Belle was born before Brady. Will was a 3 or 4 year old when Phillip was born. Abby was actually de-aged at one point. The aging of characters is ridiculous. I don't mind when characters are aged for storyline purposes, but I do mind when they mess with what the progression of character's ages are.


----------



## cwoody222

Well, keeping them apart wasn't all Reiley's fault last time... Kirsten Alfonso (Hope) left the show to pursue other TV acting. Remember her memorable role on Melrose Place as a madame?!

Plus, Lisa Rinna was a fan-favorite and fans did approve of Bo & Billie.

However, dragging that Princess Gina stuff for so long (and getting "Father John" mixed up in all of it was Reiley's fault!


----------



## unicorngoddess

I'm pretty sure that Brady was born before Belle.

According to www.soapoperafan.com

Shawn D. Brady - April 6, 1987
Brady Black - May 19, 1992
Abigail Devereaux - October 19, 1992
Belle Black - October 21, 1993
Will Roberts - November 16, 1995
Philip Kiriakis - February 21, 1995

And just for kicks, probably the most SORAS'd character on the show:
Samantha Brady: October 19, 1984


----------



## cpalma

I loved Lisa Rhinna's portrayal of Billie and I was just as big a fan. However, Krista Allen had taken over the role of Billie when they went to Italy and got married, and she was the actress playing the role when She gave birth to Georgia. Hope did return to the show and they still kept them apart with the whole Princess G. thing.

OK did a little research. Here are the dates of birth for all the younger set.

Shawn Douglas Brady, born 1987 (April) should be 19
Brady Black, born 1992 (May) should be 14
Abby Devereaux, born 1992 (October) should be 13
Belle Black, born 1993 (October) should be 12
Phillip Kiriakis, born 1995 (May) should be 11
Will Roberts, born 1995 (November) should be 10

Shawn is the closest to what he should be, but like someone said, above, Abby is way off!!


----------



## cwoody222

Don't forget Georgia/Chelsea!

Shawn D. Brady - April 6, 1987
Brady Black - May 19, 1992
Abigail Devereaux - October 19, 1992
Belle Black - October 21, 1993
Will Roberts - November 16, 1995
Philip Kiriakis - February 21, 1995
Georgia (Chelsea) Brady - May 22, 1998



Yea - Brady is John & Isabella's.

Belle is John & Marelan's (named after Isabella). John didn't officially hook up with Marlena until after Izzy died. By the time Belle was born, Philip's bother (Izzy) was already dead (hence naming Belle after her).

Just for fun, here's the order that they are in now in the show - by character age - oldest first.

Brady Black
Belle/Philip/Shawn (same age roughly)
Abigail Devereaux & Chelsea Brady (same age roughly)
Will Roberts


----------



## cwoody222

cpalma said:


> I loved Lisa Rhinna's portrayal of Billie and I was just as big a fan. However, Krista Allen had taken over the role of Billie when they went to Italy and got married, and she was the actress playing the role when She gave birth to Georgia. Hope did return to the show and they still kept them apart with the whole Princess G. thing.
> 
> OK did a little research. Here are the dates of birth for all the younger set.
> 
> Shawn Douglas Brady, born 1987 (April) should be 19
> Brady Black, born 1992 (May) should be 14
> Abby Devereaux, born 1992 (October) should be 13
> Belle Black, born 1993 (October) should be 12
> Phillip Kiriakis, born 1995 (May) should be 11
> Will Roberts, born 1995 (November) should be 10
> 
> Shawn is the closest to what he should be, but like someone said, above, Abby is way off!!


Abby's not that bad. She's probably what - 16-17 on the show?

Belle, OTOH, is over 21 at least putting her at 9+ years away from her "real" age! Philip is the same age as Belle and yet was "born" after Belle so he's even worse!

Brady is older than the Belle/Shawn/Philip crowd and I think it's safe to assume he's 24-25 on the show so he's almost a decade off too.


----------



## cwoody222

And Chelsea... she should be 8 and she's 16 - 17. So she's worse than Abby too.


----------



## unicorngoddess

I think they're implying that Abby and Chelsea are now at least 18. I think we were suppose to assume that they've just finished their last year in high school.

I still think the aging of Sami is aged the worst. She was only suppose to be 11 when she gave birth to Will. Now Will is probably about 16 and Sami is suppose to be 22...which is even more impossible.


----------



## cpalma

unicorn goddess, you and I had the same idea. I actually wasn't sure about Brady and Belle either, so I looked it up. LOL

I agree about Sami, but couldn't find a 'birth date' for her.

The funniest though had to be when John and Marlena got married the last time Belle was at the wedding ceremony, played a little flower girl and was about age 4 or 5. John/Marlena then go on their honeymoon. When they return, Belle is 16 and in High School. Marlena takes one look at her and says, "My, how you've grown"! LOL


----------



## DancnDude

How did they explain Georgia/Chelsea still being alive? Wasn't she buried in the jungle when Billie was still the wild woman? Or didn't they explain it?


----------



## cwoody222

Sami is supposed to be 22? How do you figure that. Even they're not crazy enough to have a 22 year old have teenaged son.

I always assumed we're supposed to assume Sami is at least 5 years older than the Belle/Shawn crowd... late 20's or early 30's.


Are Abby and Chelsea done with high school? I thought they had one more year yet. Shouldn't they be talking about going to Salem U if they were all finished?


----------



## cwoody222

DancnDude said:


> How did they explain Georgia/Chelsea still being alive? Wasn't she buried in the jungle when Billie was still the wild woman? Or didn't they explain it?


Stefano rescued her and took her to Europe where Billie and Bo recently tracked some leads to. They found out she was then adopted by a copule in the states... in Salem... who's (adopted) parents had just died... who Bo and Billie knew... of COURSE! 

So basically they just played the "evil Stefano" card 

That reminds me... part of the reason this show is so boring lately is there's no bad guys! I want an EVIL mastermind guy doing over the top stuff!


----------



## cpalma

cwoody222 said:


> Sami is supposed to be 22? How do you figure that. Even they're not crazy enough to have a 22 year old have teenaged son.
> 
> I always assumed we're supposed to assume Sami is at least 5 years older than the Belle/Shawn crowd... late 20's or early 30's.
> 
> Are Abby and Chelsea done with high school? I thought they had one more year yet. Shouldn't they be talking about going to Salem U if they were all finished?


The closest they ever came to announcing a character's age is when they showed Marlena's tombstone--and even that was doctored!! There also was one scene with dialogue that let us know that Shawn/Belle, et al. were old enough to drink alcohol, so we (the viewers) probably wouldn't be screaming at the writers.

We are also supposed to forget that Sami kidnapped infant Belle, making her at least 10-12 years older (maybe even more) than her baby sister.

I remember Abby and Chelsea talking about taking college courses and they went to some freshman party at some point last year. I think putting all the teens at Salem U was a mistake the writers don't want to repeat.


----------



## unicorngoddess

cwoody222 said:


> Sami is supposed to be 22? How do you figure that. Even they're not crazy enough to have a 22 year old have teenaged son.


Sami and Eric Brady's on-air birthday was October 19, 1984...which would make her 22 this October. So technically, she's not even 22 yet...she's 21. That's why she's probably the most rediculously aged. Or at least not so much her as Will. They would have been okay aging her a few years (she came back SORAS'd in the early 90s I believe from 10 to about 15 or 16) And we know she was a teenager when she had Will. The mistake they made was SORAS'ing Will so fast.

And I have to wonder if Days will run into the same problems with Claire. Having a 13 year-old give birth may not be too far fetched in today's world, but if they SORAS Claire from infant to 10 years old over night, that's going to be weird to say the least...


----------



## cwoody222

I don't think they'll age Claire any time soon.

Her parents and that group are still the "young adults" on the show. So their kids can't be that old.

Having that group on the show I think is what made them make Sami grow up (character-wise, not literally aged) a bit lately... and then, by extension, they aged Will.


----------



## DancnDude

It's so funny that they still play the Steffano card even when he hasn't been on the show in years. Maybe they need to bring him back....of course they would probably need a new actor and who knows what the public would think of that.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Joseph Mascolo is the ONLY person who could ever play Stefano Dimera. Or at least that's how I feel about it. It just wouldn't be the same if they had anyone else playing him. And I don't think he wants to come back as long as JER is writing, although there were rumors floating around that Days had some kind of contract worked out with Bold and Beautiful to at least have him back to film new flashback scenes...that just never happened.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Looks like they've already cast the role of Stephanie Johnson, Steve and Kayla daughter. Stephanie was born in 1990, so it should be interesting to see what age she is when she comes back.


----------



## cwoody222

Well, the actress is 22 so we know that at least.

http://members.aol.com/jason47b/


----------



## Sirius Black

Not sure if I should admit this or not but I used to watch this show between classes when I was in college.

I lived in the dorm and didn't have a TV in my room. There was a 'community' TV that would always have this show on during its time slot, which was right around lunch time. This was back in 95-96ish (when Marla was possessed by a demon or the Devil or whatever). Most of the time it was not all that great but the Marla storyline certainly was amusing.


----------



## DancnDude

Sirius Black said:


> Not sure if I should admit this or not but I used to watch this show between classes when I was in college.
> 
> I lived in the dorm and didn't have a TV in my room. There was a 'community' TV that would always have this show on during its time slot, which was right around lunch time. This was back in 95-96ish (when Marla was possessed by a demon or the Devil or whatever). Most of the time it was not all that great but the Marla storyline certainly was amusing.


This is how I got into it. The college cafeteria always had this show on. I got hooked around the time Kristin had Marlena locked in the secret room and then Susan took over Kristin's identity. Now I've stopped watching but I enjoy hearing how the characters have changes (or stayed the same).


----------



## cwoody222

NY Daily News is reporting that Jason Cook (Shawn Douglas) is leaving the show in September...

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/ent_radio/story/426924p-360108c.html

And Mimi's (well, the actor) blog has this to say...

Soooo...Days is gettin a new headwriter. THANK THE LORD. Everyone @ work is just as thrilled as the fans. They are letting some people go b/c of cost cuts which is always a sad thing but overall I think the show is going to have a great turn around. My personal storyline is already starting to go somewhere finally. I think all (or most) will be pleased. I have a feeling a lot more will change this fall when Kyle (and possibly Jason) leave the show. I'm always up for change when it comes to this job though. Being on a soap can get repetitive, so when sh*t goes down, it's exciting. lol.


----------



## JYoung

So Reiley's out?

But I'm betting that it's his idea to have Hope be pregnant by Patrick.


----------



## unicorngoddess

I'm going to go ahead and spoilerize this since it hasn't been officially confirmed by NBC



Spoiler



Apparently Riely is out as head writer and Hogan Sheffer is in. While there has been no offical statement released by NBC about this, several actors on the show said that Corday confirmed this to them all in a group meeting they had.

And I guess stemming from this news is the return of the rumor that Joseph Mascolo will be returning. He never wanted to work under JER and that's what has kept him away so long. Also rumored is the return of Eileen Davidson.

I'm looking forward to a new head writer and hopefully the resolution to a lot of these storylines!


----------



## DancnDude

Nothing was on TV this weekend and flipping through the guide I turned on DOOL from SoapNet. Of course I got sucked back into the show and set up a season pass again  Sounds like great news is happening on the backend for the show. Should keep things interesting.


----------



## JYoung

unicorngoddess said:


> I'm going to go ahead and spoilerize this since it hasn't been officially confirmed by NBC
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Riely is out as head writer and Hogan Sheffer is in. While there has been no offical statement released by NBC about this, several actors on the show said that Corday confirmed this to them all in a group meeting they had.
> 
> And I guess stemming from this news is the return of the rumor that Joseph Mascolo will be returning. He never wanted to work under JER and that's what has kept him away so long. Also rumored is the return of Eileen Davidson.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a new head writer and hopefully the resolution to a lot of these storylines!


God I hope so.
That's the only thing that's keeping this SP after the Hope/Patrick pregnant debacle.
(Didn't we already go through this with Stefano and John?   )



Spoiler



And I had considered that it might be Kristin that was following everyone around.
After all, everyone else thinks she's dead.
Although wouldn't she be gunning for John and Marlena first?


----------



## cwoody222

Rumors are that both Stefano and Kristen may be returning. However, they're both currently on other shows so I don't know how quick that would happen. So it seems a little weird for Black Glove to be one of them.

But who knows!

But they definately need to get some bad guys back on the show. I love Sami but she's not enough. Especially since Patch returned from the dead with no memory. We need the guy responsible to return so Patch and go on the mission to find out who did it to him... and why. That doesn't work without the villian present.

I believe Lexie is going to move back into the DiMera mansion so at least they're bringing the set and her family name back on the show. Other characters can't be too far behind...


----------



## Werd2406

wow....i stopped watching this show...oh....after they didnt even explain the whole "island" thing and about when the "other roman" came on this show....i turn off my tv for a few months and guess what! It's the same storyline! Well it should be interesting to have more "realism" back on the show but ill hold off on seeing if i can watch it or not


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Rumors are that both Stefano and Kristen may be returning. However, they're both currently on other shows so I don't know how quick that would happen. So it seems a little weird for Black Glove to be one of them.
> 
> But who knows!
> 
> But they definately need to get some bad guys back on the show. I love Sami but she's not enough. Especially since Patch returned from the dead with no memory. We need the guy responsible to return so Patch and go on the mission to find out who did it to him... and why. That doesn't work without the villian present.
> 
> I believe Lexie is going to move back into the DiMera mansion so at least they're bringing the set and her family name back on the show. Other characters can't be too far behind...


What about Peter Blake?
Or perhaps Andre didn't die either?
How about an Alamain then?


----------



## BeanMeScot

unicorngoddess said:


> Joseph Mascolo is the ONLY person who could ever play Stefano Dimera. Or at least that's how I feel about it. It just wouldn't be the same if they had anyone else playing him. And I don't think he wants to come back as long as JER is writing, although there were rumors floating around that Days had some kind of contract worked out with Bold and Beautiful to at least have him back to film new flashback scenes...that just never happened.


They did have someone in many years ago to do a few scenes that they needed for a story. It just wasn't the same.


----------



## cwoody222

I read in the checkout line the other day that...



Spoiler



Carrie and Austin will both be off the show - again - by the end of the year.



http://soapoperadigest.com/news/breaking/

How stupid! It's just like when they brought back Lisa Rinna (as an ISA agent) a few years ago... a total waste of a fan-favorite character and actor!


----------



## unicorngoddess

That does kinda blow. And also....



Spoiler



Shawn, Philip and most likely Mimi are all leaving the show too. Shawn and Philip for sure and Farra asked to be let out of her contract early because she wanted to be able to take other job offers if the oppurtunity presented itself. I don't blame her, with everyone being let go I'd be affraid I'm about to lose my job too. But you gotta wonder where it's gonna leave this Shawn/Mimi/Belle/Philip storyline.


----------



## cwoody222

I believe



Spoiler



They're going to recast Shawn so it's likely that Belle and Shawn will stay in Salem and live happily ever after (and boring).


----------



## katbug

Ooh, I'm glad to have finally seen this thread! I've been wanting to rant / comment on Days for a while, but hadn't seen the thread (and was too lazy to search for one), so thank you for resurrecting it. ;0)


----------



## JYoung

So where's your rant?


----------



## katbug

lol, how'd I know someone would ask? Well, my rants keep building up then the storyline changes, so it's hard to rant at the moment. Let's see...

1. How does Steve get around? Is he still riding a motorcycle? If so, wouldn't the DMV have something to say about depth perception with an eye patch?

2. Glad Bo and Hope are split up, even if we all know it's temporary. Same with John and Marlena. Never liked them together. I was always intrigued by the idea of Hope and John and was disappointed when they let that one slip by years ago. 

3. Love Sami and hope that she ends up with someone outside the chaos of her past. EJ? hmmmm....just someone who will accept her for who she is seperate from all the insanity. Don't want her feeling like she always has the past hanging over her future relationships like she would with Austin or Lucas (although I believe the chemistry between her and Lucas much more than Lucas and Carrie or Sami and Austin).

4. So glad that Mimi is finally standing up for herself. I'd be so done with the situation that I'd just leave them all behind, but it's nice to see her putting up a fight too. Finally the "perfect" Belle gets what's coming to her.

5. Billy's character just needs a major face-lift. No matter who's portraying her she just kinda comes off as pathetic. I've liked all the actresses, so it's definitely the character.

6. Chelsea...ugh, don't get me started...send her to jail and free us of this useless character!


Ok, that's it for now until I watch today's episode... hope that's enough for now ;0)


----------



## katbug

OMG! I'm halfway through today's episode and was so excited when I recognized "Michael Hudson" from Another World as the Dr (it took a minute, he's changed quite a bit). I was surprised enough that it was anyone other than Lexie (who knew there were other doctors at that hospital?!), but to see Kale Browne was a special treat. I just love seeing actors who pop up on other shows. ;0) Ok, now off to finish the episode.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Alright Days fans...keep an eye our for this coming week's TV Guide. There's an interview with Sheffer than includes some of the following:



Spoiler



In the current week's TV Guide (week of August 28th) there is an interview with the new head writer Hogan Sheffer in which he details his plans to revamp the show, including spoilers for almost every major couple. In next week's issue (week of September 4th) there is another interview in which he reveals the mother of all spoilers: EJ is not only a DiMera but is also the mastermind of the gloved one schemes! It remains to be seen how this will all work out. This week's issue is on stands now, next week's issue is arriving to subscribers now. Both issues are packed with spoiler goodness, so check them out!

Also, other reports are coming in saying that EJ is working with Patrick in the gloved-hand schemes which explains why our hand seemed to be traveling around town so fast.


----------



## cwoody222

Here's what I've heard from a variety of sources (soap magazines, TV Guide, websites)



Spoiler



- the EJ / gloved hand stuff unicorngoddess already gave us

- Jack/Jenn will leave the show in the fall... together, happily ever after... not sure about Abby

- Frankie will initially stay in town due to a family member's health crisis but will leave the show in Feb

- Patrick will leave the show in Feb

- Mimi's contract is up in Feb but has asked to be let go early

- Austin & Carrie get married and leave happily ever after

- Sami & Lucas will find their way back together but not immediately

- Bo & Hope will find their way back together

- new actor for Shawn

- Philip's probably leaving (I don't think this is confirmed)


----------



## Martha

Thanks for the scoop CWoody! Now I won't have to watch it for the next year!!


----------



## Werd2406

Wasnt EJ Lexie's kid......? I havent watched this show in forever ....


----------



## cwoody222

If EJ really is who I said he was in the spoiler tags, then he'd be the child of



Spoiler



Susan Banks and Stefano


----------



## unicorngoddess

Werd2406 said:


> Wasnt EJ Lexie's kid......? I havent watched this show in forever ....


No. Lexie's son is Theo and he hasn't had any SORAS so he should still be a small child. Maybe you're ocnfusing EJ with JT, who was the baby Stephanie switched with Zach at birth. JT was raised as Hope's son and then his biological father came to town and took custody of him and Lexie had to give back Issack to Hope and Bo.


----------



## JYoung

unicorngoddess said:


> No. Lexie's son is Theo and he hasn't had any SORAS so he should still be a small child. Maybe you're ocnfusing EJ with JT, who was the baby Stephanie switched with Zach at birth. JT was raised as Hope's son and then his biological father came to town and took custody of him and Lexie had to give back Issack to Hope and Bo.


Stephanie? You mean Stefano?

(which reminds me, I miss Rolf and Bart. Always good for a laugh)


----------



## katbug

And here I've been thinking more and more that the gloved hand was


Spoiler



Tech. I really still hope that EJ's not a bad Dimera, 'cuz I really like him and want him to continue being Sami's one and only friend...Then again, she got along great with Tony.


.


----------



## unicorngoddess

JYoung said:


> Stephanie? You mean Stefano?
> 
> (which reminds me, I miss Rolf and Bart. Always good for a laugh)


Oops, yes I meant Stefano.


----------



## Werd2406

CAn someone just get me up to date on this whole "gloved one" storyline???


----------



## cwoody222

It's not that big of a deal. Sami knew about Lexie and Tek's affair and blackmailed Lexis to tell Carrie that if she had kids w/ Austin they'd have birth defects. (in order to keep Carrie from pursuing Austin so Sami could have him to herself)

The Gloved Hand knows all about it; we don't know how. He's sent both Lexie and Sami threatening notes. To Sami, to not go thru with the wedding. To Lexie, to not tell Carrie the truth.


----------



## unicorngoddess

The gloved one also knows the secret of Claire's true paternity. He/she also is responsible for the embryo mix-up with Belle and Mimi. The two girls were trying to get pregnant thru invetro but the gloved one switched the eggs so Belle's eggs were fertilized by Shawn and Mimi's eggs were fertilized by Philip.

Pretty much, the gloved one has just been up to no good.


----------



## mythica23

well this is my first post on this forum.. and the whole gloved hand thing will wrap up quickly . the new head writer is going to re-vamp this show or try. I really have alit of faith--for info on that you should check out soap opera digest week of sept 12 2006.... 

Im excited and worried this show is fighting for its life as is all of daytime soap opera television. Lets face it not many are home at that time of day anymore. 

i think the cast cuts will def hurt the show- 
I will love more stable plot lines that actually make sense-(hopefully) 
the gloved hand thing will be wrapped up quickly this writter has stated in a magazine article that its just a ploy a gimmick or trick thats used - hogan sheffer 's material is going to start airing in october he believes. wich is going to be more love story stuff. and what not.- 

I am worried too though to a degree i know most people hated the marlene possesion storyline, Yet it was that storyline that made me start watching thus leading to not hating a whole genre and i have stayed with show pretty much ever since. My mamaw used to tape it for me while i was at school and we would watch it every weekend together the whole week.She hated the demon story too lol.. because she was honestly one of the only true christians i have ever met. and love her deeply,. 

so without different storys like that it may hurt bringing in certain audiences. 

I have been watching this show i think for about 12 years now i am 23 years old so thats alot of mylife. and i know most guys dont admit to watching soaps but i watch days 

I aggree though that things have to make sense ... it seemd like a while through the whole seriel killer storyline the writers didnt care about the viewers things stoped making sense and come on since it is a soap opera as fans we give it that lean the ok i will be this BS lol...but after a while it just couldnt be forgiven anylonger. and i did stop watching it when marlena had vision of tom horton spirit chasing her out of alice's house.. Liked it at first then when it turned out that she wasnt killer and that it was all a staged hallucination or some crap like that and they all ended up on island i honestly have to think the writers were trying to cancel the show with the bs they were writting.
ok sorry for rant... 

being first post ever about this though lol. im excited to find others who like this show i usually dont find many my age at least.

but i cant wait to see what happens i just hope that it doesnt lose that sense of the bizare everyone once and again just make it have some sense to it even if just a little.. lol

So goodbye James E. Riley thanks for some of your storylines... but i could hit you for some of your ending ones...


----------



## katbug

Welcome to the boards mythica! At least you started in one of the best threads ;0) I have never really been a fan of the outlandish stories myself, but then again I'm not much of a fan of the love stories that they've put together either. I like to see a shake-up, and get bored easily with "perfect couples". I won't be popular for saying this, but I'd love to see Bo & Hope, John and Marlena, etc. split up and with other people. I was so excited years ago when they eluded to a John/Hope romance, but of course they let them go back to their supercouple-other-halves. Oh well. 
We'll have to wait and see what this new writer does for the stories. I agree that it will definitely take a big hit with all the cuts...I just hope that they give new characters that are likable some depth and longevity. Seems like every new character they introduce has been somehow tied to bad guys. Hmph!


----------



## katbug

P.S. While serving in the Army we would go back to the dayroom for lunch and DOOL. Since there were only 4 girls in our barracks, you can imagine how many men were sitting there watching too. They all got hooked, so you're not alone! ;0)


----------



## mythica23

thank you for the nice welcome...

I aggree shakeups are good!


although spoiler alert

please forgive me this may be spoiler and since im new im not sure how to ummm white it out and make u high light it >.< but the new head writer says that days should still be about some supercouples.... and that he doesnt understand why even if max is adopted he is dating his neices lol ... wich i aggree and that max is destined for supercouple dom. but with someone new.

well i think the reason i liked the possession storyline so much was because at the time i was like 12 or 13 year old male... and hated mushy love stories but when i was home from school because of snow day once that was first time i saw it and didnt complain and from then on i was hooked hooked
Not just in days but soaps in general i think its a neat genre and i am afraid that its in grave danger lol. its like a good movie or book that if u find one that u care about and like the charecters your kinda sad when its over.

I just hope that patrick isnt bad--------please mr. sheffer dont let him be evil.

and keep some adventure and action.

as my other half says....."if your going to watch that stuff at least it seems you watch the king of soap opera's" and then find them watching it with me most of the time even if they dont admit it.


----------



## JYoung

mythica23 said:


> .
> 
> I just hope that patrick isnt bad--------please mr. sheffer dont let him be evil.


I hope he is.
Woman seem to love him and I don't understand why.

His being shot by Bart would work out perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Peter000

I'm getting tired again of days, and that means that they'll bring on a brand new intresting character that I'm going to get into.  It's happened that way every time. Usually with attractive young women. 

So usually I do the FF and pause for dialog about every 5-10 minutes. I'll be interested to see what happens next, after they wrap up the gloved stuff and get the super-couples going.


----------



## SnakeEyes

I heard rumors, thought I'd ask here... is Stefano coming back? I watched the show in HS/college with friends but only really to root for Stefano (used to piss off the females ). I completely stopped watching when he left. If he came back I'd watch again.


----------



## katbug

I really hope that Patrick isn't evil. It wouldn't surprise me, only 'cuz it seems that anyone who gets involved with someone from a supercouple turns out to be evil instead of getting some well-deserved romance. I like Patrick. I like that they actually gave him some backstory that's interesting and makes him not so "goody-goody" like they do with most on the show. It makes him interesting. I think he has chemistry with most of the women in Salem, which makes him someone good to keep around...as a good guy.

I'm glad to read your spoiler (btw to do spoilers, which I'm not sure this one is enough of one to worry about, but if you want to add them in future posts, you add


Spoiler



Then type your spoiler[/Spoiler ](I added an extra space in there though so it won't read it as a spoiler.) I started out doing it by turning my text white, but someone let me know right away. ;0)

Peter: I do the same thing with the FF. For quite a while I FF'd through the entire show except scenes with Sami. She was the only interesting character for a while, and I really didn't end up missing anything. I still do it with some storylines...anything with Marlena in it (I've never liked her) and several others. Sure makes the show go by quickly. ;0)


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> I'm getting tired again of days, and that means that they'll bring on a brand new intresting character that I'm going to get into.  It's happened that way every time. Usually with attractive young women.


Stephanie doesn't do anything for you?



katbug said:


> I really hope that Patrick isn't evil. It wouldn't surprise me, only 'cuz it seems that anyone who gets involved with someone from a supercouple turns out to be evil instead of getting some well-deserved romance. I like Patrick. I like that they actually gave him some backstory that's interesting and makes him not so "goody-goody" like they do with most on the show. It makes him interesting. I think he has chemistry with most of the women in Salem, which makes him someone good to keep around...as a good guy.


What chemistry?     
I'll give you a little with Billie but he had zero chemistry with Jennifer, that's why they had to bring in Frankie.

And he has zero chemistry with Hope (which he was in love with all of the sudden) which part of why I was surprised that Hope just jumped into bed with him like that (that slut).
(Hell, Franco had more chemistry with Hope than Patrick and he was a wood plank although Patrick ain't that far from plankdom either)

Although I did find Chelsea chasing after him moderately amusing....


----------



## unicorngoddess

mythica23 said:


> I am worried too though to a degree i know most people hated the marlene possesion storyline, Yet it was that storyline that made me start watching thus leading to not hating a whole genre and i have stayed with show pretty much ever since. My mamaw used to tape it for me while i was at school and we would watch it every weekend together the whole week.She hated the demon story too lol.. because she was honestly one of the only true christians i have ever met. and love her deeply,.
> 
> so without different storys like that it may hurt bringing in certain audiences.


I have three words for you: SWITCH TO PASSIONS 

The same writer that wrote the demon possesion s/l (JER) is the head writer for that show and he still writes a heavy supernatural s/l on that show.

As far as this writer is concerned, I'm very excited about. It's so great to see Steve and Kayla back together. Their cruise ship wedding was the wedding of my dreams! And I'm so glad that Sheffer plans to bring the show back to its glory days of supercouples and such. I'm not worried at all about it and I already know a handful of people that are coming back to the show that have been gone for years. Once Sheffer's stuff starts airing, people will be flocking back to Days. I can't wait!

And, according to the interview in TV Guide:



Spoiler



Joseph Mascolo IS coming back to the show!


----------



## mythica23

where did you read that cause i read all the magazines the spoiler above me... 

and as i stated in my post i understand alot of people hated the possession story i just have it to owe to getting me hooked is all....

 i aggree for the most part as stated this show seems to be getting back to good again wich when i say good i mean when i started watching when the charecters had brains and morales to some degree lol...

and i tried passions if the acting was some what plausable then i may have liked it aside from tabitha I really dislike that show... although if you stop watching it as a soap and purely enjoy it as campy corny comedy its not half bad sometimes.

besides i doubt it will stay on another year. I like the weird storylines i stated above but thats only if they are done right..

and you cant say that all of james stories were bad (wich i also said others made you want to hit him lol) like the whole burried alive thing that was before i watched it --yet i know all about it that was the storyline that saved days before---brought it from all time low at time in ratings to#1 or 2 again . so he kinda has saved the show here and there..

its only been in last 3 or 4 years that he has been ripping it apart with badly written .. holey plots. and ruining the charecters that we all love.

but im looking forward to hogan sheffers writting style also i have read many wonderful things about him.

and reason i dont want patrick to be evil is cause it seems like time and time again he has turned out to be good and on the good side/ yet even when he hadnt done anything wrong simply because he is hot the guys hate him . and immediately say he is evil lol...wich seems a little insecure if u ask me .

i just want them to put him with someone thats not attached and make him supercouple material....

and again i must know where you read that he was coming back last i heard he was open to it. but the interviews i have read from hogan sheffar dont seem to lead to that.. BUT I WOULD LOVE IT AND BE IN HOG HEAVEN!

maybe E.J is stephano -------- lol with a mask. joking


----------



## katbug

JYoung said:


> What chemistry?
> I'll give you a little with Billie but he had zero chemistry with Jennifer, that's why they had to bring in Frankie.
> 
> And he has zero chemistry with Hope (which he was in love with all of the sudden) which part of why I was surprised that Hope just jumped into bed with him like that (that slut).
> (Hell, Franco had more chemistry with Hope than Patrick and he was a wood plank although Patrick ain't that far from plankdom either)
> 
> Although I did find Chelsea chasing after him moderately amusing....


Seriously? I think we're watching different shows, lol. I think he has tons of chemistry with Hope and Jennifer! How strange that it could translate so differently...hmmm...are you watching it on DirecTV or something else...'cuz it's gotta be in the connection.


----------



## cwoody222

Guess I'm in the middle.

Patrick + Jennifer I could see.

Patrick + Hope is a joke. Not to mention the fact that Patrick is - what? - like only 5 years older than her son, Shawn?


----------



## JYoung

katbug said:


> Seriously? I think we're watching different shows, lol. I think he has tons of chemistry with Hope and Jennifer! How strange that it could translate so differently...hmmm...are you watching it on DirecTV or something else...'cuz it's gotta be in the connection.


No, I think you just get dazzled when Patrick takes off his shirt.


----------



## cwoody222

I do!


/admits to spending at least 10 minutes yesterday on google trying to find a good shirtless pic of Patrick to use to reply to JYoung's previous post about not understanding why women love Patrick. And I never found one


----------



## unicorngoddess

mythica23 said:


> and you cant say that all of james stories were bad (wich i also said others made you want to hit him lol) like the whole burried alive thing that was before i watched it --yet i know all about it that was the storyline that saved days before---brought it from all time low at time in ratings to#1 or 2 again . so he kinda has saved the show here and there..


I'm not saying what he writes is bad. I'm a big Passions fan, so obviously I don't entirely hate his writing style. The man has a problem though, two actually. And that is 1) He can't wrap up a story line and 2)He drags everything out forever. Ones kinda related to the other though, but if he does actually wrap up a storyline it will take him FOREVER and it usually tends to be pretty unsatisfying (cough, cough *Salem Stalker* cough, cough)

I've watched Passions since Day 1. I absolutely fell in love with Timmy and Tabitha. I LOVED Zombie Charity (much like devil marlena) But alas it's been, what? 8 years I think since the show has started and not a single storyline has really officially been wrapped up. He's still dealing with a lot of the same issues he was dealing with from the first year of the show.

As Dave Chappel would say, It's time to Wrap it Up!


----------



## mythica23

WEll said WEll said ... 


I almost stoped watching days altogether because of that salem stalker crap... and then the volcano and tsunami wrap up wich were Red lights and buckets of water..sigh
Days really must not have a budget anymore


but the part with toms spirit coming after marlena while you know what was going on ... i found almost sacraligous.

like the writers wanted the show to go off air so they were like lets just not care about holes in plot or anything like that our fans if they watch us are stupid enough to not care..

but i came back a few months later. after that was wrapped up.. only time i ever really stoped watching though, and it was for a few months almost full year i would have to say...


and yes james e riley cant finish anything he starts wich is why i only watch passions now as comedy. i tried for first few years but the acting never got good enough for me to take anything seriously. 

but as long as tabitha is on it i will watch it on my lunch breaks from work


----------



## SnakeEyes

unicorngoddess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Mascolo IS coming back to the show!


Which TV Guide is this in?


----------



## katbug

JYoung said:


> No, I think you just get dazzled when Patrick takes off his shirt.


Oh alright, I'm busted!


----------



## mythica23

i havent been able to find the tv guide wich says that..

is it the week of 9/10- or is it next week [;please) been looking.

read in soap mag that has a pic of him on cover and it says i dont lie; but inside he only said that he would be open to it. But as of yet hasnt been approached.


and why the hell is billie doing that with u know who at the cheating heart in the 9/14 ep someone hog tie her...although i was happy with her decisions...i was happy abour that.They had me worried for a moment..

and yes patrick could have a whole hour of just him taking off and putting his shirt back on!


----------



## cwoody222

Yea, Stefano coming back is not a done deal yet. It's just been talked about forever.

Here's the latest round of cast changes (some spoilers, 'natch).

http://www.soapoperafan.com/days/comngo.html


----------



## mythica23

grrr cwoody You got my hopes all up..I really really miss stephano and want him to come back/but as thrilled as i am with the thought of a new head writer i dont think him coming back fits what he wants to do with the show in the near future...


his stories are all going to be love stories

and he is going to build the chareters back into people that we may relate to and care about once again. Give them back thought

he says that the police shouldnt be sitting around trying to fix bo's marriage they should be out working on cases.....he knows alot of people in the law enforcement buisness and none of them act or talk like this he says lol....True True.

if anyone is interested in reading about what will happen to days huge huge huge maga spoilers ahead u need the sep 12 06 soap opera digest-Full interview with hogan and it foretells the foreseeble future of days.

and the week before this weeks// had huge fall preview'


----------



## cwoody222

Or read it here 

http://soapoperadigest.com/features/days/interviews/hogansheffer/


----------



## Hot4Bo

I haven't watched at all this year. The silliness just turns me off. Never took away the season pass (just nostalgic reasons really since I was watching since 1976) but just kept deleting the episodes.

After reading that article though, I might just start watching again.


----------



## DancnDude

Ok so I read the article linked above and don't think there were any huge mega spoilers in there at all.


----------



## mythica23

The spoilers are there dan its basically an outline of things to be over the next year... and thanks cc for finding that link... awesome

when i said spoilers i meant for both articles though, although i found most of what that article said very full of hints. There was also the issue before this issue with the fall preview. 

oh and dancn i like your sig. 

days is on right now since im home from work today i think i will watch.

peace may write something about todays ep if its good enough .


----------



## mythica23

ONE MORE THING BRING BACK VIVIAN...... just thought i would say that..

Kate needs a foe as cunning as she is. and with a bank account to boot.
ah vivian and ivan where did you go sigh.


----------



## DancnDude

I did find the article interesting! It does have a lot of general hints and gives the general direction for all the characters. Nothing that I would call a spoiler that would ruin someone's watching of the show though. If anything it makes you want to watch to see if they really can start to shape these characters and provide an entertaining storyline


----------



## cwoody222

mythica23 said:


> ONE MORE THING BRING BACK VIVIAN......


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## unicorngoddess

SnakeEyes said:


> Which TV Guide is this in?


It was actually the online article:
http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=800005330

I'm not sure if it's 100% accurate, but I hope so.


----------



## katbug

Ugh, just started reading and saw that they say that Marlena is the show icon and should be the matriarch. If they give her more airtime I will quit watching. I've never liked her character!!


----------



## katbug

ok, finished reading the article, and must admit that it sounds promising. I guess I'll still be able to ff through Marlena's scenes. ;0)


----------



## mythica23

thaks for the tv guide link also..

i know i cant really complain about it but i hate when they send someone off show for 3 to 4 years and they come back 18 20 25 or whatever lol...

I was like 15 or 16 when he was born lol.. and am only 23 now.

and i do like marlena when they write for her well.

like when she first came back before the whole amnesia thing. and had the good grandmother vs.evil grandmother conversations /usually over sami or will.


I do think that all soaps need one or two Diva's that the show has been built around for ages- but i also view hope as the matriarch. 


and im so sad that carrie is leaving. How stupid was it to make her come back for a rehash of the hell she has already been through....... I think the show show feel so much guilt its not funny. As long as sami is in town there should alwasy be carrie there to expose her....yet comfort her when sami finally can change(if ever)


----------



## cwoody222

Carrie is by far my favorite character (I've been watching since the early 90's when Marlena came back from the dead... followed shortly after by the "real" Roman). It makes me SICK how they completely squandered her return


----------



## mythica23

My fav days moment was probably when carrie punched sami at the alter when she learned about lucas being wills real father.. dont know about you guys but there are a few episodes i wish i still had on tape... that and hope being burrried by avalanche ..


what are some of your fav days moment?>


----------



## DancnDude

By far my favorite Days moment was when everyone found out that Susan was pretending to be Kristin. She got slapped in the face and her fake teeth went flying across the room and landed in someone's drink. I loved that whole Susan/Kristin/secret room plot.


----------



## cwoody222

Do I have to pick just one?!?!

Carly being buried alive!
John Black is Roman... wait, no he's not! Roman's Roman!
Marlena awakens on a tropical island!
Sami... everything in the 90's before Austin & Carrie left town.
"The Face of the 90's"... watch out for the acid!
Bo falls in love with Billie!
Kate finds out Billie and Austin are her kids! And the death of Curtis Reed!
Sami on death row! but it was Lucas who killed Franco!

I started watching in the early 90's and then was in college in the mid/late 90's and continued watching then. That was, IMHO, when it was REALLY good. Some days I just couldn't get myself to leave at 1:45pm for my 2pm class. OK, LOTS of times.

Now? Puh-lease. I'd probably leave at 1:30...

I hope it gets better! It can't get worse!


----------



## katbug

DancnDude said:


> By far my favorite Days moment was when everyone found out that Susan was pretending to be Kristin. She got slapped in the face and her fake teeth went flying across the room and landed in someone's drink. I loved that whole Susan/Kristin/secret room plot.


Ditto as my fave! I was skepticle when they started the Kristen/Susan storyline, but when I realized how much fun it would be I couldn't get enough. Classic!!

I do still have Jack and Jenn's wedding (at Universal Studios) on tape around here somewhere.


----------



## unicorngoddess

By far my favorite Days moment:

Steve and Kayla's cruise ship wedding. Kayla speaks her first words since she was attacked by the salem slasher..."I do" 

Second favorite HAS to be John (aka Roman) and Marlena's reunion on the peer. John standing in on the docks on a foggy night, Marlena walks up behind him, he turns around..."Doc?" Link


----------



## mythica23

9/15/06 watch days today.... its all coming to a head... 


I have a strong feeling days is getting back to good..

as jack and jen said "It almost reminds you of the good ole days? doesnt it?" in 9/14/06 episode i beg all of you who have left to come back now!!! This is starting to be good

and i think the morale and character is coming back.. they are acting like our beloved characters again not dumb mule's.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Another interview with Sheffer...he reveals his plans for the Dimeras, EJ and others. It's an interesting read:

http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=700006116&rssDate=12345678


----------



## legnaNJ

If you miss the good old "Days", I recommend You Tube. Search for Days of our Lives and you can see old clips. Hourglassguy has posted some classics. Warning....you may spend hours in front of computer.


----------



## mythica23

great spoilers....

Almost too good, if you were expecting things to go one way. sigh 


Im so upset now. I really lliked one of those guys grrr...


----------



## katbug

Ugh, I think I'm going to get sick, even knowing some of this already...they're wasting a great potential storyline:



Spoiler



Sami and Ej would have been the perfect way to blend feuding families. He keeps talking about building next generations to take over for their families...what better opportunity?! And I was really hoping for Sami to finally have someone of her own, even if it was just a friendship, but to ruin even that with his storyline?! Just wrong!


----------



## mythica23

I agree 100% Im going to contact days and tell them to let you become their new head writer kat


----------



## katbug

Ok, but do let me know if they agree...I'll have to clear my schedule (you want a guest spot once I get the job?) ;0)


----------



## cpalma

Grrrrrr! As much as I want to play in this thread, I am a spoiler hater!!! So I can't comment on what I won't read. LOL

Now I'll jump right in if we talk about current stuff.

I agree the last few Days I've been ff less and less. I haven't missed Sami/Austin/Carrie/Lucas at all last week!

Julie Pinson rocked last week with her 'confession'. About time.

The writing seems to be a little fresher, even though Scheffer's scripts haven't started airing yet. With Repeat-Reilley gone, the actors must be thrilled with new dialogue.


----------



## katbug

I totally agree about the writing. It is already better and feels new for a change. I've missed Sami, but not the rest. Sami's my favorite character because I think her character has the most depth. What was Julie Pinson's "confession"? I may have ff through it, unless you're referring to when she was talking about Steve at the Cheatin' Heart...I am still catching up on episodes though. I did like that she was finally trying to make a new start for herself and am glad to see her as something other than Chelsey's mom again. Now hopefully we'll get to see her in a real adult storyline that doesn't include a storyline that is sure to dead-end.

Edited to add that I am watching the episode with her confession right now, so no need to explain. Very cool stuff!


----------



## katbug

Ack! I disappear for a couple of days to come back and find this thread buried on page 4! And with so much stuff happening finally!!!

I have to admit that I ff through all of Jack and Jenn's goodbye party (as well as the kidnapped scenes leading up to it). I like both of them, but it's just not exciting stuff.

When the show ended yesterday with Shawn finding out the paternity results (ok, I watched it today...back to back eps) I was absolutely positive that once again they were messing with us and showing us Mimi's nightmare or daydream, etc. Thank goodness for once they weren't! I'm glad they're finally progressing these storylines. Change is definitely happening all over Salem, and I say it's about time! ;0)


----------



## mythica23

Wowza Just got around to watching some of last weeks episodes.

Whooopie Billie. Could the charectars be returning to people with morale compasses again.??

In advance let me apologize if there are spelling and grammer issues. Havent posted in while and i have 10 min to leave for work...

Scheffer or however you spell it lol... Already said while back that the new writer's material would start airing already to transition the show to what he wants to write about, and stories that he wants to tell. I highly comend her she is doing masterful job.

I'm still crossing my fingers hoping that somehow patrick turns out to be good... Although i know that he wont. sigh.

and thanks for the link to the you tube vids I never got to see most primetime episodes thats before I started watching. Loved the greta Coronation thing i watched it but still wish i had it on tape. One of the most well done things ever on days (Almost like they had a budget back then)

Take care guys and gals i have to go to work. grrr


----------



## mythica23

I know this is off topic but does anyone have any of the possession episodes or any of the primetime episodes we could maybe trade for?


----------



## unicorngoddess

Upcoming Spoilers:



Spoiler



Lucas lets Carrie and Austin have it for betraying him.

Sami and Lucas are relieved when Will returns home safely.

Phillip tells Victor that Claire is not his child.

Shawn and Belle bond over the fact that Claire is Shawn's.

Shawn overhears Mimi admit she knew about Claire all along.

Brandon Beemer debuts as Shawn Brady this week.

Steve can't seem to stop thinking about Billie.

Chelsea catches a kiss between Steve and Billie.

Abe goes on a dinner date with Lexie, arousing Tek's suspicions.

Patrick continues to maintain that he is innocent.

Roman and John learn that Marlena is not in New Jersey where she's
supposed to be.


----------



## mythica23

what good lord! if marlena goes missing again or gets kidnapped Im just gonna lose it.

I hope that brandon beemer can pull it off never heard of him.... 

well lets all cross our fingers that we like some of the new cast after time sigh.'


----------



## katbug

Spoiler



I hope Marlena stays missing and the story gets dropped forever


...but unfortunately, we know that my luck isn't that good. :0(


----------



## mythica23

good news spoiler

[/spoiler] Marlena wont be gone long its a story that was already in the works but sheffer is going to use it to ground her again, and to make her realize that she has been runing away from her problems and a man that loves her.and he will rap it up in short time ..[/spoiler]


----------



## SnakeEyes

mythica23 said:


> what good lord! if marlena goes missing again or gets kidnapped Im just gonna lose it.


Well if Stefano comes back....


----------



## cwoody222

So I hate hate hate what they've done to Carrie . I used to LOVE her and I was SO excited when she came back and now I can't stand her. Not only did they completely waste her return on absolutely nothing but a rehash of a story from 1994 but they've totally made her character unlikable.

Sami is right, she IS just a whore. First I hated her for being selfish enough to only want to be able to have her own kid and not even consider adoption or something. And to go so far as to use that as the reason to pick Lucas over Austin. If there was ever a worse reason to pick your husband...

And now what she's done to Lucas.

I hate her now! And I hate the writers for making me hate her!


----------



## unicorngoddess

Philip Spoiler:



Spoiler



Head writer Hogan Sheffer would like to see Jay Kenneth Johnson (ex-
Philip) return as Philip Kiriakis and hopes that he can be lured
back to DAYS.


----------



## cwoody222

Spoiler



Ugh... I so prefer Kyle. He does a wife beater so much better. 



PS So where's the new Shawn?!


----------



## unicorngoddess

cwoody222 said:


> PS So where's the new Shawn?!


He starts airing tomorrow I believe.


----------



## katbug

I don't necessarily like what they've done to Carrie, but it is nice to see her be a little more human. All these women surrounding Sami who are *pristine* (even after being possessed, having affairs, etc.) get on my nerves. And I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED that for once Sami got to sit in judgement of one of them after all the years of them judging her! LOVED IT!!! Ok, so Sami's not even close to squeeky clean, but she's the best character on this show imo. I loved how she stuck up for Lucas and seemed even more upset about his being hurt than he was.


----------



## cwoody222

katbug said:


> I don't necessarily like what they've done to Carrie, but it is nice to see her be a little more human. All these women surrounding Sami who are *pristine* (even after being possessed, having affairs, etc.) get on my nerves. And I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED that for once Sami got to sit in judgement of one of them after all the years of them judging her! LOVED IT!!! Ok, so Sami's not even close to squeeky clean, but she's the best character on this show imo. I loved how she stuck up for Lucas and seemed even more upset about his being hurt than he was.


True, true.

I also love Sami and was also glad to see her be able to judge someone (and rightly so... and someone supposedly 'perfect').

I just hate that that person had to be Carrie.


----------



## katbug

Yeah, it would have been better if it had been directed at Belle or Marlena. I do like Carrie, but hopefully they'll allow her to redeem herself before ... the spoiler stuff, lol.


----------



## mythica23

well I just have a few things to say.

First i hate it when they change my favs. first thing i said was new shawn looked like he belonged under a car and covered with greese!!!

well first episode that what he was doing hehehe but damn he looked nice .(not as good as old shawn) but damn nice body. (not that old shawn didnt have that)

and i hate hate hate the way they are doing patrick!!!!!


----------



## katbug

+1. They'd better redeem him or they're going to have some really unhappy fans. And I wouldn't even mind if Bo ended up looking bad for a while because of it. He's supposed to be a good cop, but the way they're not even bothering to investigate further because Bo doesn't like Patrick really ticks me off.


----------



## JYoung

katbug said:


> +1. They'd better redeem him or they're going to have some really unhappy fans. And I wouldn't even mind if Bo ended up looking bad for a while because of it. He's supposed to be a good cop, but the way they're not even bothering to investigate further because Bo doesn't like Patrick really ticks me off.


You mean two unhappy fans.

BTW, not impressed with nuShawn so far.
He looks too old compared to the rest of the foursome.


----------



## katbug

Ahh, c'mon. Mythica and I can't be the only fans of this show out there who don't want to see Patrick go down like this!

NuShawn does look older, I was thinking in his scene with Hope that had he come on as someone else, they could have matched him up with her believably. I like that there's not an enormous change in looks between the Shawns (but this one's gotta do something with his hair) and was impressed by how easily he seemed to slide into the role as well as the chemistry with the other actors. Didn't come off as displaced like they usually do.


----------



## cwoody222

I really could care less about Patrick. I never "got" his character. He wasn't much of a brother to Mimi.

First he was bad, then good, now bad again?

He was linked to Jennifer, and now Hope. He was an enemy of Bo but was supposed to still be a "good guy".

I never understood his point and I don't think the writers did either. I won't miss him when he leaves.


I'm not warming up to NuShawn either. I was a huge fan of the old one so I guess it's going to take some time. And I certainly agree with the comment about his hair!

I really wish oldShawn could have stuck around in order to deliver Monday's scene where he blasts Mimi. That wasn't fair that Jason Cook didn't get to do that scene since there's been SO much build up to it.


----------



## cpalma

cwoody222 said:


> I really could care less about Patrick. I never "got" his character. He wasn't much of a brother to Mimi. First he was bad, then good, now bad again?


That's my feeling, exactly. I could never get a feel for the character. He was written all over the place. Reilly had a thing for young men taking their shirts off at every opportunity and writing a good storyline was secondary. Patrick character was never fully developed. Then to try to break up one of the most beloved super couples?? Ridiculous, IMO.



cwoody222 said:


> I really wish oldShawn could have stuck around in order to deliver Monday's scene where he blasts Mimi. That wasn't fair that Jason Cook didn't get to do that scene since there's been SO much build up to it.


How true. Jason Cook should have been given that payoff. Mimi's lies extended far beyond Claire's paternity. Her silence regarding Jan Spears manipulations could have saved Phil and Belle ever getting together.

If anyone is interested, I am a moderator at a website that is DOOL related, if you want to lurk and see if you're interested in giving it a try it's Days Humor-The Inner Circle


----------



## katbug

I thought the same thing about the blow-up scene...it should definitely have been the oldshawn that delivered that one. It would have had more continuity, not to mention the perfect "break" to bring in the newshawn. He did do a good job with it though and if you closed your eyes (or even just squinted), you could imagine it was OldShawn...he even sounded like OldShawn during that scene (same influctions, etc.) which was a nice surprise. Easier to transition than they could have made it...They did a good job with the replacement, just wish that they'd waited a couple more days to do it.

I agree about Patrick being written all over the place. I wish that they'd done better with him. He could easily have morphed into a central character and goodness knows we need some solid new characters with roots in Salem. They certainly wasted the potential for this character (but I still keep hoping that they'll redeem themselves and do something stable with this guy!). :0(


----------



## katbug

Ack! Today's episode really messed with me. Bonnie shedding those tears turned her back into Adrienne and I kept getting distracted during the rest of the scene thinking "has she met Steve yet?" and how funny it would be if he made some reference to her reminding him of Adrienne. 
Lots of FF through Bo and Hope. I don't know why supercouples bore me so much. :0(


----------



## cpalma

katbug said:


> Ack! Today's episode really messed with me. Bonnie shedding those tears turned her back into Adrienne and I kept getting distracted during the rest of the scene thinking "has she met Steve yet?" and how funny it would be if he made some reference to her reminding him of Adrienne.
> Lots of FF through Bo and Hope. I don't know why supercouples bore me so much. :0(


See now I did lots of FF through Mimi & Bonnie and Sami/Lucas/EJ, than Bo and Hope.

Been watching too many years, I guess. Bo and Hope are right up there for me in terms of couples to watch, plus Peter Reckell is much more sexy to me than Brody Hutzler sp? (Patrick). 

Farah Fath (Mimi) can't act the emotional stuff. She's just awful. Where those scenes were supposed to be so emotional, I could care less. I agree about the Adrienne comment. LOL


----------



## katbug

I used to love Bo and Hope (well, still do I suppose), but the storyline is too predictable for me to watch. Hopefully they'll get some fun/exciting storylines again that I'll look forward to watching. I think the only ones I don't ff through from time to time (during predictable storylines) is Sami with anyone. 
ITA about Farah...she's never quite gotten the emotional part of acting. It's just not believable. I'm not sure why I watched that part rather than FF, knowing that it would be a bad scene...hmmm.


----------



## cwoody222

Interesting that so many of you do so much FF'ing.

I don't FF but I watch it while I get ready in the AM so lots of times I'm in another room brushing my teeth or whatever and I don't bother to Rewind if I miss something.

I missed Billie and Steve kissing the other day - heard about it when Chelsea was complaining about it - but I guess it doesn't matter much as long as I know it happened.


Noticed more things to hate about NuShawn's hair this morning... he's got pointy Star Trek sideburns!


----------



## cwoody222

Looks like NuShawn's shirtless basketball scene got the approval of at least one gay blog 

http://www.ohlalaparis.com/ohlalaparis/2006/10/basketball_neve.html

NSFW (underwear ads)

PS No, I was not the "Chris" who submitted the screencaps to them.


----------



## katbug

Those are some nice screenshots. I just have a hard time getting over his hair. It makes him look monkey-like imo. All they'd need to do is comb it up...wish they'd try it. (those sideburns probably are adding to that monkey look too).


----------



## JYoung

Well katbug fast forwards so she can slo-mo the shirtless scenes.


I agree that nuShawn handled the blowup scene better than I expected but I still think that he looks too old compared to the other three and Bo and Hope.


----------



## katbug

JYoung, do you have some special equipment set up in my house?! rofl. Nah, actually I even ff through those scenes unless something more than the predictable is happening.


----------



## BeanMeScot

I happened to be home today and put DOOL on for a while. What has happened to Abe? He had some kind of plastic surgery or something. His face looked totally weird.


----------



## cwoody222

Maybe it was Tek?


----------



## mythica23

I'm hoping that something big happens soon...

I like the emotional stuff - and the storylines are definately stable.

I just hope that we dont lose the big moments, for stablility... 

seems alot of people say they are fast forwarding and last two episodes were pretty good. but things seem to have lost their boom!


----------



## BeanMeScot

cwoody222 said:


> Maybe it was Tek?


Who is Tek?


----------



## katbug

> Who is Tek?


http://www.nbc.com/Days_of_our_Lives/bios/Rhasaan_Orange.shtml

Doesn't really go too far in-depth, but it's a start. He is in love with Lexie and they got close when Abe was assumed dead. Then continued their affair when he came back to life (you'd think the people of Salem would know better than to ever assume their loved ones are dead by now, but that's a whole other story, lol). Abe found out about their affair and left Lexie. He's only "dating" her now to try to bust her for involvement in all that's going on in Salem right now.


----------



## mythica23

i take it back what i said earlier days was great on thurday


----------



## cwoody222

Really? I haven't really noticed a shift yet.

Can someone tell me why all of Stefanie's family and friends were supporting her by watching her race IN AN OFFICE ON TV?!

Sheesh, break out the Fourth of July Salem Park set and set up some bleachers or something


----------



## katbug

lol, I wondered about the tv thing as well. Then I figured that they were probably "supposed" to be watching live, but that they'd given them something to look at or something. Now I realize that I gave too much credit there too. I think they really were watching on tv. Kinda strange! You'd think they'd have box seats in the best part of the stadium.


----------



## Peter000

These days I'm ff'ing alot through the shows, watching them in about 15 minutes or less. But yesterday I watched almost the whole thing.

I thought the shots of the gang watching the Race in the sky box or where ever it was was hilarious. SO fake looking. 

I'm not minding the hair on Shawn. They're just trying to transition him from the old. I think he's doing a great job. His voice sounds so much like the old Shawn's it's eerie to me. 

But Days sure is in a boring lull right now. They really need to ramp up the evil guy and get into it. 

OH... And maybe I'm smeeking here, 'cause I've only read a page back, but Willow? As soon as she said "Grampa Shawn" I thought, she's a Brady. But then she hit Shawn big time with the freebie line and the "ew" factor was just too great for me to even consider it.


----------



## katbug

lol, I went there too with Willow. Actually, I started wondering the second she showed up how she was related since the new characters always seem to have some connection. Then the G'pa Shawn thing...hey, it's not totally out of the realm of possibilities, just look at Max and his nieces and they've been known to do the accidental incest storyline before. *but I pray that they don't go there again*


----------



## cwoody222

Wait - did I miss something? Who's Willow?


----------



## katbug

Willow is the prostitute/runaway whom Nushawn ran into while shooting hoops yesterday. She kept propositioning him, then just listened to his problems. He gave her Maggie's contact info so she could get a job at Chez Rouge, so we'll probably see her again.


----------



## cwoody222

Oh - now I remember! Yea, I also thought "oh jeez, another Brady because Shawn was her grandpa's name!"

God I hope not!

I missed her getting Maggie's contact info so I figured she was a one-show player. Guess not. 


(Shawn to Maggie: "So, I met this hooker last night in the darkened alley... she was really nice... offered me a freebie... so you can tell she's a caring person... why don't you give her a job?")


----------



## katbug

lol, well Maggie doesn't have the purest past if I recall correctly, but there are plenty of ex-prostitutes running around that town. Maybe it's a network and Aunt Maggie is really their Madame...Now that might shake things up a little. ;0)


----------



## BeanMeScot

katbug said:


> http://www.nbc.com/Days_of_our_Lives/bios/Rhasaan_Orange.shtml
> 
> Doesn't really go too far in-depth, but it's a start. He is in love with Lexie and they got close when Abe was assumed dead. Then continued their affair when he came back to life (you'd think the people of Salem would know better than to ever assume their loved ones are dead by now, but that's a whole other story, lol). Abe found out about their affair and left Lexie. He's only "dating" her now to try to bust her for involvement in all that's going on in Salem right now.


Ok. But that doesn't answer what happened to Abe's face. Too much plastic surgery, it looks like.


----------



## mythica23

I think a major baddie needs to be let loose again also....

and the gloved hand thing is key or could be... but sheffer himself has just said that its a common trick that soaps use.. and its gonna just wrap up really soon.

I hope he gets stephano back.. but i dont think he is about major villians he is about or supposedly all into love stories..BLAH....


lol.. Good think im a man now cause if i was 13 again and this stuff was happening i would never watch or start even..



bring on the demon possession... joking


it will never happen again,.

but here is to me hoping (wink) even though most of you would stop watching.


----------



## katbug

OMG mythica! The most shocking part of your post was that you're a man! lol. I don't know why I assumed you were a woman all this time.  

Yeah, I'm hoping Sheffer doesn't go totally all about the love stories like everything says he is. The love stories are sooo boring without something more to make it interesting. I hated the demon posession storyline, but if it would get rid of Marlena forever, I'd be the first one to sign a petition to go there again.


----------



## mythica23

thats too funny! katbug


----------



## JYoung

The Sheffer stuff has started airing and at least some storylines are starting to move now.
However, Shawn driving the car into Victor's mansion? Wasn't jumping the motorcycle into St. Luke's enough?


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> The Sheffer stuff has started airing and at least some storylines are starting to move now.
> However, Shawn driving the car into Victor's mansion? Wasn't jumping the motorcycle into St. Luke's enough?


That prompted one of the funniest lines on Days in awhile...

"Shawn, I'm sorry this happened. But you had no right to drive your car through my living room wall."


----------



## Dreaday

I have not watched this show in a year but I bet the same stuff if still going on


----------



## JYoung

My crack cable company lost picture and sound on Thursday's episode for a couple of minutes.
What did Belle say as to what she wants and what Shawn say to Belle at Marlena's that made her so upset.
And why's Shawn hooking up with the hooker?


----------



## mythica23

OMG WHEN DID HE DRIVE THROUGH VICTOR'S MANSION???????


i was away on vacation for 4 days and didnt get to watch days except for very very end of fridays episode  


but i have soap net if i just get wich day it was i would love to not miss that>....


----------



## cwoody222

End of Tuesday's show, then into Wednesday's.

He found out that Kate & Victor both knew that he was Claire's real father so he got upset and went to see them... and didn't bother with the driveway... or the door! 

Funny thing to me was that it was the first time we'd seen the mansion in probably over a year!


----------



## mythica23

thank you buddy! im watching it now thanks to your info


----------



## mythica23

Oh lord what a let down...

Really if this show doesnt stop doing stuff that requires a budget to make it somewhat fun or exciting. not just smoke and flashes of light..

example the volcano and tsunami wich was really just red lights and maybe 2 buckets of water.. no more than two buckets thrown on people on fake raft....



car going threw vics mansion should have been awesome..... When general hospital does stuff they at least show the explosion!!!

now i see previews of a tsunami headed for so and so yet again..... >.< 

I just hope its more than a bucket of water... come on days your special effects were better in the 1980's and 90's than now sigh....


----------



## cwoody222

I've missed most of the last few days... and you know what? I can still follow all the storylines! LOL!

Friday I lost my cable plus I heard the local station ran news alerts (winter storm) all day.

Monday it was pre-empted by news again. Tuesday we got the first 30 minutes before the news team couldn't resist and cut in AGAIN... for the remainder of the show.

I'm hoping today I get to see a full hour.


PS Are they really having a tsunami? On Salem RIVER? They are confirmed to be in the midwest... meaning they don't have an ocean coastline!

I thought the writing was supposed to get BETTER and so far all we have is a hooker turned waitress stuck on the Fancy Face in a killer tsunami storm! LOL


----------



## mythica23

it was just a squall or whatever a big wave but not huge lol...

(wich again was just maybe ummmm about two buckets of water thrown at shawn..


the writting is starting be become more real sort of here and there... the cops are starting to act like cops..

Billie confessing during trial was kinda lame...but at least she didnt have to have the secret exposed she ended it herself wich i liked.

Who actually knows if the writting will get actually better though.. im seeing hints and signs 
but i dont like any of the storylines right now except for the gloved hand.. days has gotten so calm almost its kinda weird.. nothing major is going on besides the hand.

and the budget cant handle explosions or car wrecks or anything like that so i dont know what they can possibly do.????? 

at least give us a decent big event and have it look somewhat realistic would be nice... 


like on gh a couple months back maybe a year (i dont watch gh like i watch days) 

but there was a bomb in the hospital and it went off and they actually showed a city sky line and the building blew up at the top... (cgi maybe) but at least it looked awesome sigh.


I think the last good special effect in days was during princess greta's corronation massacre thing. wich was prob last good ep of days alas.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Well, they can't just flip a switch and turn into a different soap. The new writer has to fix the mess that JERk left behind.

As for big budgeted stuff...I don't need that. I'd be happy with a good ol' fashioned murder mystery, with a trial and everything.

I feel like the last "real" one that I can think of off the top of my head was Curtis Reed's murder trial when Billie was on trial for that. That was probably the last good one that I can remember...


----------



## cwoody222

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, they can't just flip a switch and turn into a different soap. The new writer has to fix the mess that JERk left behind.
> 
> As for big budgeted stuff...I don't need that. I'd be happy with a good ol' fashioned murder mystery, with a trial and everything.
> 
> I feel like the last "real" one that I can think of off the top of my head was Curtis Reed's murder trial when Billie was on trial for that. That was probably the last good one that I can remember...


Wasn't Chelsea's trial good enough for ya?

You know - where the judge just decides that she doesn't need a jury and the judge can just rule and sentence all in one afternoon. Just call her dad or uncle or something into the middle of the courtroom to talk for a few minutes and that'ss all we need. Simple, simple! All done!


----------



## mythica23

I liked john's trial in arimid or whatever that was near when i started watching... 

the plot that tony came up with, where the gun was held by bookshelf thingy that closed and droped gun with johns fingerprints on it thus framin john. for his death when he was going to die anyway was freakin sweet!!!

I agree with you about murder mystery! doubtful that will happen though. and i was just saying if they are going to have tidal waves and people driving through houses at least let us see it thats all dont fade to black and swerve the camera or splash water lol..


passions sucks yet it had a nice budget for several storylines sigh wich was wasted on such a pathetic show... i want soap net to do sunset beach again now that was nice soap!! esp near end with killer on island and tsunami and earthquake.. 

either do it right or not at all! is all im sayin


----------



## unicorngoddess

I forgot about John's Aremid trial. He got the gas chamber and all. That was pretty good.

I would also think it would be awesome if SoapNet would pick up Sunset Beach. I miss that show.


----------



## katbug

GRRRR!!! I'm thisclose to cancelling my SP for this show after 22 years of watching! I just hate the direction everything's taken, even knowing that it was coming up from interviews, etc. I held onto some naive hope that Sheffer would not make these decisions. I'm so furious right now! I'm sick of seeing Sami crapped on at every turn. Yeah, she's made some very big mistakes, but enough already! I'm surprised that she didn't stick a gun to her head and just end it all right then and there when everyone was turning on her once again. If Sheffer's plan is for her to end up with Lucas, he's pushed this too far to make it believable. Lucas doesn't deserve Sami and I would be very upset if she ended up with him. 
I hate what they've done with the Patrick and EJ characters. Argh! I'm just soooo done with this show! I might try one more day, but I don't know why...I'm sure it will finally end in a cancellation of my SP. :0(


----------



## JYoung

katbug said:


> If Sheffer's plan is for her to end up with Lucas, he's pushed this too far to make it believable. Lucas doesn't deserve Sami and I would be very upset if she ended up with him.


What??????????? 
Lucas. Doesn't. Deserve. Sami? 

I realize that Lucas is no angel but after all the crap she's put him through over the years (lying about Will's paternity, screaming at him that she wished he was dead when he was in a coma, just for starters), I can't blame him one bit for the way he acted.
Sami needs to learn some humility and beg his forgiveness.



katbug said:


> I hate what they've done with the Patrick and EJ characters.


And you're just about the only one. 

Although I may join you on the cancellation line if Hope continues to be this mega *****iness streak that rivals Sami and if Bo continues to be written as that stupid.


----------



## Gene S

katbug said:


> I'm so furious right now! I'm sick of seeing Sami crapped on at every turn. Yeah, she's made some very big mistakes, but enough already! (


They've got to break her down, to build her back up.


----------



## katbug

I know Sami's been the one to do all the wrong things, but I mean Lucas doesn't deserve her in that he's never stood by her side on anything...ever! If he screwed up, she'd have his back because she truly loves him, but he has always taken the easy road when she messes up and turns his back on her. I'm sick of seeing her have to grovel to people who supposedly love her, but who've never had her back. She has absolutely no one who has completely stuck by her...it's no wonder she has issues! Her sisters screw up and no one blinks an eye...they just give them a hug and tell them everything will be all right. I feel for Sami.

I'm glad that Hope's not jumping right back with Bo with the way he's been acting. They've really turned him into a bafoon, but of course he'll be vindicated now that they've turned Patrick into the bad guy. Such a cop-out.


----------



## mythica23

I will probably watch till the day it goes off...Knowing all the while it will never be as good as when i first started watching. 

but katbug days needs you right now lol..... its only got about 2 to 4 more years left i would say...


I think the patrick storyline is one that has pissed me off more than alot of others... other than marlena killing everyone and blah blah.


----------



## JYoung

katbug said:


> I know Sami's been the one to do all the wrong things, but I mean Lucas doesn't deserve her in that he's never stood by her side on anything...ever! If he screwed up, she'd have his back because she truly loves him, but he has always taken the easy road when she messes up and turns his back on her. I'm sick of seeing her have to grovel to people who supposedly love her, but who've never had her back. She has absolutely no one who has completely stuck by her...it's no wonder she has issues! Her sisters screw up and no one blinks an eye...they just give them a hug and tell them everything will be all right. I feel for Sami.


Uhm, why should he be standing by her blindly?
Especially since he's gotten badly burned by her last two stunts.

Off the top of my head, Sami's done:

 Kidnapped baby Belle.
 Faked Belle's paternity records.
 Schemed with Lucas to keep Carrie and Austin apart.
 Drugged Austin to sleep with him.
 Stole Austin's car to prevent him from being with Carrie.
 Faked paralysis and amnesia to keep Austin.
 Stole evidence of Kate's escort past and blackmailed Kate with it.
 Lied about Will's paternity (although to be fair, she did think Austin was the father at first).
 Manipulated Mike and Carrie into a romance both before and after Carrie and Austin married. (I admit that this does not totally excuse Carrie.)
 I forgot what she did (lied about) that caused Austin to walk out on her at their wedding.
 Coerced Eugenia to falsify Theo's medical records.
 Worked with Tony DiMera as "Stan" and almost got Lucas, Shawn, Brady, and Phillip killed and is indirectly responsible for Phillip loosing his leg.
 Blackmailed Lexie into lying Carrie's medical tests to keep her away from Austin.

I agree that she did get burned by Kate and Eugenia but she was stupid for going to see Brandon in the first place. And the way she was such a ***** to Kate (and John) when Kate was trying to make peace with her left me with very little sympathy for her.

I see no compelling reason for Lucas to stand beside her and none of her sisters did anything near as bad.


----------



## katbug

But on any of those charges, did Lucas stand by her even once? Nope. Not even from the very beginning. I'm certainly not saying that Sami has been good...she's messed up very badly over and over as your post points out. I guess I just think Lucas' "love" is very conditional.

And he did something far worse than she's ever done: Sent her to death row for a crime he committed! Yet, somehow she's managed to forgive him for that.

I'd like to see Sami with someone who isn't interested in someone else and truly loves her, bringing out the best in her. Lucas will never be able to do that, no matter how they write the storylines.

(and I don't blame her one bit for not trusting Kate when she was supposedly trying to make peace with her. She would have been crazy to ever trust her!)


----------



## cwoody222

katbug said:


> I'd like to see Sami with someone who isn't interested in someone else and truly loves her, bringing out the best in her. Lucas will never be able to do that, no matter how they write the storylines.


That's why I miss Brandon


----------



## katbug

Ooh, I'd forgotten about Brandon. He does fit that description, doesn't he? Hmmm...


----------



## JYoung

katbug said:


> But on any of those charges, did Lucas stand by her even once? Nope. Not even from the very beginning. I'm certainly not saying that Sami has been good...she's messed up very badly over and over as your post points out. I guess I just think Lucas' "love" is very conditional.


First of all, they weren't a couple for most of those items and he had basically forgiven for those when they finally did hook up.
They were really only a couple for the last two items and Lucas got personally burned very badly both times. And yet, it seemed that he still forgave her for the Stan business after time passed. He may yet forgive down the road.



katbug said:


> And he did something far worse than she's ever done: Sent her to death row for a crime he committed! Yet, somehow she's managed to forgive him for that.


I don't think anyone outside of Kate and Lucas knows the whole truth of Franco's murder. Sami may have suspected but she never knew for certain that Lucas was the one who shot Franco.
And he did try to confess and try to get Sami off of Death Row but Kate intervened (and in Lucas' defense, he was much more of a mama's boy in those days.)
His "reward" for confessing was going into a coma and having Sami yell at him that she wished he was dead.
(Actually, that whole storyline was ridiculous anyhow as Lucas shot in defense of his mother. There was no doubt in my mind that Franco was going to kill Kate and Lucas shot to protect her. Gene Briscoe or Mickey should have been able to get him off in short order. All Kate had to say was that she found out Franco was an illegal alien and when she confronted him, he grew enraged. 
"I had no idea about his problems back in Italy."
I'm sure that even Austin the pure would have stood by Lucas.)



katbug said:


> I'd like to see Sami with someone who isn't interested in someone else and truly loves her, bringing out the best in her. Lucas will never be able to do that, no matter how they write the storylines.


She had that. With Brandon. And she still screwed it up.



katbug said:


> (and I don't blame her one bit for not trusting Kate when she was supposedly trying to make peace with her. She would have been crazy to ever trust her!)


Maybe, maybe not. I genuinely believe that Kate truly loved Roman and was trying to make amends.
But even if she wasn't, it's stupid to be that bitter and vicious to Kate's face. Roman sees that and he's not going to side with Sami either.
(and the way she was so abusive to John, I'm surprised he didn't just cut her off totally.)

Sami needs to grow up before she can have a real relationship with anyone.
And you seem to be confusing the concepts of love and trust.
Just because someone loves another doesn't mean they should have unconditional trust in whatever they do. Especially if they've proven to be extremely untrustworthy in the past.


----------



## katbug

No confusion here. It's one thing to lose trust, but Lucas keeps going back to "I love Sami", only to throw her past in her face every chance he gets. He hasn't forgiven her. Also, Kate doesn't have a sincere bone in her body! There's no way she was being sincere to Sami, even while trying to impress Roman. 
And if you're letting Lucas off the hook for "trying" to confess about the shooting, but letting Kate talk him out of it, then you have to give Sami the same credit for everything wrong she's ever done...each time she's at some point or another tried to come clean, only to be cut off by whomever she's trying to confess to. Then when it comes out they wonder why she didn't say something sooner. :0(


----------



## JYoung

Lucas usually throws Sami's past in her face when she's being a beeootch or scheming (which is 85-90% of her screen time).
(Of course part of his motive is jealousy)

(and you really hate the Kate character, don't you.)
And I'm not giving Lucas a free pass either. He definately needs to finish growing a pair when it comes to Kate (and Sami too).

But unless I'm mistaken, Lucas actually did go to the police and confess but Kate convinced them that Lucas was distraught over Will's reaction to everything plus Lucas had been hitting the bottle, you know.

Which is more than Sami ever did. She never owns up until there's no other choice.


----------



## katbug

Well Sami doesn't throw all of Lucas' flaws in his face whenever they fight. The only times she's brought up his drinking is when she's concerned for him. 

I do like the Kate character...she's a "love to hate" kinda character where Marlena is my "hate to hate, wish she was just gone" kinda character, lol. I can't stand Kate, but she brings something to the show, so I do like the character if that makes sense. ;0)


----------



## cwoody222

See... and I LOVE Marlena. She can do no wrong in my eyes. Maybe it's because I started watching when she came back from the dead originally... but I can't imagine DOOL without her!!!


Damn, why don't I ever thinking of Marlena Evans Black as a Halloween costume..


----------



## katbug

lol @ the Marlena costume! It would be funny to see how many people knew exactly who you were supposed to be.

I think I started disliking Marlena when I read an article about what a diva Deirdre was...special billing as "special guest" even though she was permanent cast, making 2 actors give up their dressing rooms (or trailers? can't remember) to combine to make one large one for herself, etc. That's when I also started getting irritated by Marlena's constant gasp of surprise or startlement or whatever it is she does, even when she's not surprised. It was an effective tool to give her character a memorable reaction at first, but then it just takes over her scenes. That's just my opinion though...most people adore her. Then again, I love the Sami character and apparently a lot of people can't stand her, so I guess they should split this show up into 2 for the different fantypes, lol. ;0)


----------



## cwoody222

Nah, I love Sami too!!!

Deidre deserves to be a bit of a diva... wouldn't you if you'd be THE star of the show for at least 15 years + ?

(seriously! at least she didn't run off to try to be a Madam on FOX Primetime  )


----------



## mythica23

who are you speakin gof heather lockleer?


----------



## cwoody222

No - Hope.

She played a Madam on an episode arc of Melrose Place.


----------



## JYoung

katbug said:


> Well Sami doesn't throw all of Lucas' flaws in his face whenever they fight. The only times she's brought up his drinking is when she's concerned for him.
> 
> I do like the Kate character...she's a "love to hate" kinda character where Marlena is my "hate to hate, wish she was just gone" kinda character, lol. I can't stand Kate, but she brings something to the show, so I do like the character if that makes sense. ;0)


Well, except for the times she derisively referred to him as a lush and a drunk and she lied and claimed a drunken Lucas struck Will.

I don't hate Sami. I think that she's a good pot stirrer. I'm just aware of her shortcomings. (I like Allison Sweeney too.)
But the character basically has not changed one bit in 13 years.
I know you don't want to hear this (  ) but Marlena was 100% right when she chewed out Sami.

And Kate, yes you do love to hate her. (Plus I think that Lauren Koslow is a very attractive woman)


----------



## mythica23

well I hate will lol... what an ugly little kid who cant act..

and i really liked today tuesday 24/ episode its kinda starting to build some nice tension.. and romance again.

although if patrick didnt guess what marlena did he deserves to get caught


----------



## katbug

I haven't gotten to finish today's episode yet (I think anyway...was on here reading while watching, so I may have finished and not even realized it), but had to say that I think we found someone we can all agree on. Will is awful! I keep thinking they'll SORAS him and come back with someone better, but instead they let him grow up on his own. :0(

P.S. Nope, just checked my list and haven't watched toDays ;0) at all, it must have been yesterday's that I watched.


----------



## katbug

OMG! Ok, I know this is not going to be in the least bit popular but here goes anyway:

WOOHOOOOO!!! You tell him Sami! 

ok, so it took EJ to make her stand up to her dad, but even if he's a bad guy, he's convincing her to do the things I keep wanting her to do. I only wish he'd end up with her instead of (ewwww) Kate. I so wish he meant everything he's saying to her. This is so frustrating! OK, just had to release that little bit. Didn't mean to start another discussion about how ashamed she should be, etc. just needed to celebrate that she's finally becoming her own woman. Go Sami!!!


----------



## JYoung

(not going to say it, not going to say it)


----------



## katbug

ROFL! You've got good restraint JYoung!


----------



## mythica23

good november preview in this weeks soap digest.

sami is just to selfish for me. i used to like her, Till carrie came back (even though carrie was written for terribly this time) I always wanted her to amend things she did to carrie in the past not open new wounds.c  

Although carrie pissed me off with marrying lucas then having affair a day or so later.. I will always like carrie. She always forgave sami and tried to be good sister..... and look where it got her.

sami is never going to love anyone or be good person unless sami learns to love herself .ollollol.....there im a shrink now hehe


----------



## unicorngoddess

Here's some info on some newcomers to the show...I'll spoilerize just in case:



Spoiler



Benji Dimera is coming back. They've cast an actor named Jim Lunsford to play the part. He's suppose to play a crucial role in Steve remembering his past. Apparently he comes to visit Steve and Steve instinctively starts signing with him. Benji is still apparently deaf.

There's also a new character by the name of Nick Fallon. I had no idea who this was, so I had to go look him up. He's a new character but his parents were apparently around in the early 80's. Here's a link http://www.soapoperafan.com/days/characters/fallons.html. The actor playing Nick is Blake Berris. Nick and Chelsea are suppose to be hit it off by meeting online. I guess the new writer is getting serious about not wanting near incest relationships anymore


----------



## TiVoDan

Like camels through the eye of a needle, so are the Days of Our Lives!


----------



## mythica23

Tiveo dan WTF??? lay of of the lsd only on weekends k!

and im totally in love with nick fallon oh my god geek is shiek? hotness but i dont know why.... I would fall for him though in a heart beat!


hope he doesnt turn evil in two years like patrick sigh


----------



## katbug

ROFL, yeah, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before Abby and Chelsea give him the hottie makeover, then it's "buhbye Mythica's crush" ;0)

Of course, as soon as he's a hunk, he will most definitely be written off as evil. :0(


----------



## Gene S

OK, I need a recap. Who is Nick and how is he a "Cous" to Abby?
(I have to admit, I've been doing the triple fast forward on the Tivo lately on DOOL)


----------



## katbug

He's the son of Joshua and Jessica Fallon (related 'cuz Jessica is Marie Horton's daughter). Here's a link describing who they are (although I have to admit, it didn't really help me a whole lot...too far back in the family tree to remember anything about them).

http://www.soapoperafan.com/days/characters/fallons.html

(link courtesy of UnicornGoddess...thank you!!)


----------



## mythica23

I hope days has something big happen soon..

something to bring alot of charecters together... like the avalanche that burried hope..

or something big..(doesnt have to be explosion or something speacial effectsy..cause i know they keep floping with those) I mean all the chareter development and stuff thats been happaning is good and all but im getting bored... 

Aside from sami apologizing to lexie and so forth its been pretty slow burning... even with kayla on brink of death, and ej and patrick ... theres just no ooomppff or wha wha what moments.. hopefully november will be good month sheifer has said that ej would be seen as a more central villain near end of november


and do you guys think mimi stole that money???


----------



## TiVoDan

mythica23 said:


> TiVoDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like camels through the eye of a needle, so are the Days of Our Lives!
> 
> 
> 
> Tiveo dan WTF??? lay of of the lsd only on weekends k!
Click to expand...

Obviously you didn't get the subtle biblical reference, which I was using to make a commentary on the obsurdity of this show.


----------



## katbug

I haven't seen today's episode yet, but the last I saw, Bonnie stole Patrick's money (or you may be referencing something completely different from today's ep.)

P.S. I can't believe she'd stoop so low as to blame it on Mimi. Pretty sick for a mother to go that far.


----------



## nirisahn

Bonnie's ripped off both Mimi and Patrick before, big time. I'm not surprised she's blaming Mimi - Bonnie's never accepted responsibility for anything she's done wrong, ever. Plus, how many times has she counseled both Patrick and Mimi to do the wrong thing?


----------



## unicorngoddess

katbug said:


> ROFL, yeah, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before Abby and Chelsea give him the hottie makeover, then it's "buhbye Mythica's crush" ;0)
> 
> Of course, as soon as he's a hunk, he will most definitely be written off as evil. :0(


Remember Kevin? I think that was his name. He was the first guy Mimi had slept with. He was a total nerd. Then they took off the glasses and he lost his shirt and turned into a total hottie.


----------



## mythica23

i think its funny when these movies or shows take a geek thats already hot and then take of glasses and shirt and its like its supposed to be a surprise!!!



and the absurdity has kept this show on for how many years now???? so something must be working... Even if not forever .


----------



## mythica23

pretty good article in this weeks soap digest... 

some good spoilers about john marlena and patch and kayla.. even a little bit of bo and hope.


and did i see the dimera ring in fridays trailer for this week...?


----------



## katbug

Hmmmm...wouldn't be too surprising. What was surprising is the shirt that Patrick wore last week for a few episodes...looked like a Phoenix to me. You'd think trying to keep suspicion off of you would include not displaying any sign of the Phoenix.


----------



## JYoung

This is just another cheap attempt to get Patrick to take off his shirt.


----------



## katbug

Darn! Am I that transparent?!? ;0)


----------



## Gene S

Hmm. Tivo didn't record todays show. History says it was a repeat.
Was it any good? I could grab it off of SoapNet.


----------



## JYoung

I think that's because one show last week was prempted for Martha Stewart or something.
Since soaps are almost never repeated, I set my SP to get ALL Episodes period.


----------



## mythica23

yea i think it was thursdays episode was just a repeat here... in clearwater fl.

im watching mondays episode right now i had to miss it earlier so im watching it on soap net.

I'm so glad that soap net got days.. I wish they would get sunset beach too sigh.

just wish crappy Y&R didnt take 7 pm time slot here..... ya know weird thing is y&r has been number 1 in neilsons rating forever now . yet i dont think i have ever met anyone that watches it????? met some that watched amc and one life and almost all other but never anyone to say i watch y&r .....oddd then that it could be number 1 all these years i think,,


----------



## unicorngoddess

it was pre-empted here because on Wednesday's episode they did a special on JFK.


----------



## cwoody222

Wednesday's episode on the East Coast was pre-empted by news of Rumsfield stepping down.

I suspect they canceled the ep for the West Coast and local affiliates were able to run whatever they wanted (Martha Stewart, JFK special, etc).


----------



## mythica23

i got two hours of passions that day ................


Dont know what i did to deserve that but anywho!


Marlena was awesome today when she jumped out of that plane to lighten the load... so john could make it.. although how heavy is she???? where that was enough to save the day...???


----------



## mythica23

also yet again im sick of days not having a budget... ruins moments like that.... espeacially 

I mean remember when they were on the plane long time ago with princess greta story thing,., and doors flew off and people were getting sucked out of the plane.....???!!!!! now those were some speacial effects ..... sigh i wish they would either a do things they can afford to do ... or do stuff that doesnt require alot of effects ... 


grrrooowwwlll


----------



## katbug

I haven't watched it yet, but thought you were kidding about Marlena jumping out of the plane. Please tell me she crash-landed and will no longer be on the show! Please?? oh, all right. I'm not that naive, but a girl can dream, can't she?! ;0)


----------



## mythica23

Does john have light speed on his jets ??? cause he made it there and back and then to marlena in the course of 30 min wowza


----------



## jon777

Even though this is a spoilers thread, I posting in spoiler tags:



Spoiler



Smokey Robinson?!?!? Are you kidding me?!?!? What the hell was that?

And Steve's kiss bringing Kayla back from the dead. I love some of rediculous plots as much as anyone, but give me a break!

Ugh!


----------



## mythica23

actually i think that moment with steve and kayla was one of best moments of this new writer's work.. i actually got a little emo 


but we all have opinions..

next week looks to be good acording to soap opera weekly...


hope against hope it gets exciting again..


----------



## SoBelle0

jon777 said:


> Even though this is a spoilers thread, I posting in spoiler tags:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey Robinson?!?!? Are you kidding me?!?!? What the hell was that?
> 
> And Steve's kiss bringing Kayla back from the dead. I love some of rediculous plots as much as anyone, but give me a break!
> 
> Ugh!


I am right there with ya Jon!! WHAT?!?!?! I've seen, and occasionally enjoyed, some extreme ridiculousness on this show - but I had a bit of a  moment on those as well.


----------



## cwoody222

mythica23 said:


> Does john have light speed on his jets ??? cause he made it there and back and then to marlena in the course of 30 min wowza


At least they actually said where they were flying to. I think it was "Ottowa". I thought they were just going to keep saying "Canada" the whole time


----------



## katbug

OMG, lol. I'm a few days behind so just finished the "found Marlena" part...they let me down by skipping the scene after Abe announces that she's been found:
Sami: Is she alive?!
Abe (very serious): Yeah, but you'll never believe who's got her. 
Suspicious "Stephano" looks on everyone's faces...cut to commercial.

So they skipped Abe saying in deadly serious tones "Smokey Robinson" and the following duh, duh, duh, dum, hawk eye of John's and everyone else assuming that he's working for the Dimeras. 

Oh well, just a little sidetracked on that scene, but some real opportunities missed, lol. I was so looking forward to that!

Were we supposed to be surprised that the bandaged person in Victor's secret room was Philip? It was obvious from the first time they showed it, but when he finally said "Philip", it was all dramatic like we were supposed to be shocked. 

Which brings me to:
What's everyone's guesses as to why Philip is bandaged? Plastic surgery to start over? New actor to play the part, so they had to do something dramatic? Or he was badly injured and is still replaced?


----------



## mythica23

he is replaced i think he went off to war and got blown up again or something.... wich lets them bring in new actor of course


----------



## katbug

I can't even imagine that he went off to war again and is already back after being injured. He would have had to be injured getting off the plane, hasn't it only been a couple of days since he disappeared? I don't know, I've been watching 3-4 episodes at a time, so my time frames could be way off.

One really nice thing about them getting all the supercouples back together: I can watch Days in about 5 minutes now and reclaim a little of my life. ;0)


----------



## JYoung

I found Patrick rather amusing.

"Duh, where did my money go, George?"
"Where did it go?"


----------



## mythica23

no patrick knew right away who took his money or who he suspected...

anyway did anyone catch todays episode monday the 17 i believe... anyway its starting to interest me again at least.. they got the whole aura of mystery back to the show...

i love celeste and i just hope they do make her talent a joke this time...

like the last time..

and i liked abe's speach to her lexie and theo. about family being a fist or some dreck like that it was nice talk..

one of my fav speaches in the show was when kristen was trying to warn lexie about the power of stephano's manipulations, i wish i could remember word for word what she said but it was very well written.


----------



## JYoung

mythica23 said:


> no patrick knew right away who took his money or who he suspected...


That's why he was asking Billie and Chelsea.

And......

Face transplant???????  

Cause plastic surgury isn't enough?


----------



## cwoody222

For the Patrick haters out there...

http://www.soapoperafan.com/days/comngo.html

Brody Hutzler (Patrick) has been let go from the show. At the Days event in Massachusetts the weekend of August 26-27 it was revealed that Brody (Patrick) would be departing in February. Could he and Mimi be leaving town together? Farah's (Mimi's) contract is up in February after she asked to be let out of it early as previously reported.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> For the Patrick haters out there...
> 
> http://www.soapoperafan.com/days/comngo.html


There's a big potential spoiler at that link.



Spoiler



If Renee Jones has been cut, Lexie is probably the one who will get killed as Celeste prophesized.


----------



## mythica23

oh my god no....


----------



## mythica23

I'm actually enjoying watching john and marlana

this week looks to be promising


----------



## SnakeEyes

Stefano is not a bad guy, he is just misunderstood and passionate about his interests.


----------



## cwoody222

Can someone fill me in on what the heck's going on with Mimi's mom (I never remember her name) and the surrogate she's paying off?

Where did THAT come from the other day?!


----------



## unicorngoddess

cwoody222 said:


> Can someone fill me in on what the heck's going on with Mimi's mom (I never remember her name) and the surrogate she's paying off?
> 
> Where did THAT come from the other day?!


Mimi and Philip signed over the rights to the baby that the serogate was carrying. But since the baby is a Kiriakis, Bonnie figure if she bought the baby from the surogate it would give her access to the Kiriakis money.


----------



## cwoody222

Oh - so it is the same surrogate? (if not the same actress)

Now I get it.


----------



## mythica23

days was nice today! on tuesday dec 12th


----------



## mythica23

ok why did victor kidnap clair for all of a couple of hours????


----------



## cwoody222

So when Philip sues for sole custody they can use the kidnapping to show that Belle is an unfit mother and caretaker.


----------



## mythica23

at least they're not gonna make it like he switched her/ last writter would have been tempted lol


----------



## JYoung

Willow is nuts.
Who would have guessed.


----------



## mythica23

grrr i was gone to south carolina and my dvr ran out of space... i missed whole stephano thing grrrroooowwwwlll....

has days ever had a gay charecter?>


----------



## JYoung

Uhm, Harold?
Jack's old assistant at the Spectator?


----------



## unicorngoddess

So Hope came home with her new baby yesterday. Was anyone else annoyed by the way they seemed to be holding the "baby" like a football. Especially Caroline. I'm sure these actresses have had the chance to hold real babies before and should at least know how to hold the doll to make it look at least semi-real.

So, I wonder what the people's choice will be for the baby's name...


----------



## JYoung

Probably something lame like Paris.


----------



## unicorngoddess

The voting for naming Hope's baby is over and they've chosen a winner.



Spoiler



tHE WAITING IS OVER! THE VOTES ARE IN!

The winning name is Ciara Alice Brady.

View the final vote tally below:

Ciara Alice Brady 
40% 
Cassidy Addison Brady 
32% 
Rori Joy Brady 
15%


----------



## JYoung

Spoiler



Yep. Lame.
Where's the vomiting icon


----------



## JYoung

So Phillip goes through a face transplant to get the face of....

wait for it....

Jay Kenneth Johnson!


----------



## cwoody222

And why was no one shocked at his "new" face?!


----------



## SoBelle0

My question exactly! I guess because they've all seen him before - as Phillip. 

So, I decide to start watching again, and this is ridiculous!! How is it that the judge would give Phillip and Victor custody of the child while Shawn and Belle go through parenting classes? Grandparents, maybe? Non-relatives who ran away soon after finding out that she wasn't actually his child, not likely. 

Now, I'm invested again and have to watch to see what stupid thing Shawn does to make matters even worse. Sheesh!

Oh, and Stephanie's leaving already. Admittedly, she had no story line - but I wouldn't have thought they'd bring her back as a grown up for a month or two and then shuffle her off to Dayton. Whatever.

I was delighted to see that Patch has his memory back. But, what's with the weird googly eyes and such... is he crazy? Is John going to live?


----------



## unicorngoddess

It was really way out there, I agree. First of all, Shawn shouldn't have been there sitting next to Belle. She would have had a better chance by herself and they haven't legally granted any kind of custody whatsoever to Shawn. Philip was right about one thing, he is still legally Claire's father. His name is on the birth certificate, and because nobody bothered to take care of custody issues when they first found out about Claire being Shawn's, Philip still has legal rights to her.

But Belle would have stood a much better chance if she went up against Philip and Victor by herself.


----------



## cwoody222

SoBelle0 said:


> Non-relatives who ran away soon after finding out that she wasn't actually his child, not likely.


Well, actually Philip is Bo's half-brother so he's Shawn's half-uncle? So he's Claire's half-great-Uncle? Is there such a thing? 

And of course Victor is Claire's great-grandfather.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> And why was no one shocked at his "new" face?!


Well, there were a few lines about how "this is not Phillip."



SoBelle0 said:


> So, I decide to start watching again, and this is ridiculous!! How is it that the judge would give Phillip and Victor custody of the child while Shawn and Belle go through parenting classes? Grandparents, maybe? Non-relatives who ran away soon after finding out that she wasn't actually his child, not likely.


You know Victor exerted influence with the judge.



SoBelle0 said:


> Oh, and Stephanie's leaving already. Admittedly, she had no story line - but I wouldn't have thought they'd bring her back as a grown up for a month or two and then shuffle her off to Dayton. Whatever.


I'm sorry to see her go. 
Shayna Rose is a cutie.



SoBelle0 said:


> I was delighted to see that Patch has his memory back. But, what's with the weird googly eyes and such... is he crazy? Is John going to live?


It's been hinted that the Dimera's did the same kind of mind control thing on Steve that they did on John Black and it's been strongly implied that he's been programmed to be an assassin.


----------



## SoBelle0

I should have known that Victor did something sneaky to get it all to come out the way he wanted. My cohort said that he bribed the DFCS lady or something. Is he trying to 'make it right' that he kept the secret for so long? Terrible.



JYoung said:


> It's been hinted that the Dimera's did the same kind of mind control thing on Steve that they did on John Black and it's been strongly implied that he's been programmed to be an assassin.


Oooh, that could be interesting enough to keep my attention. But, who will he assassinate now that both EJ and Patrick seem to be out of the picture. Speaking of... where is EJ?


----------



## cwoody222

SoBelle0 said:


> Speaking of... where is EJ?


We don't know. He escaped after raping Sami.



Spoiler



... and impregnating her. Presumably. Because she's preggers.



Oh, and on Philip



Spoiler



I read in TV Guide that the producers are going to turn him into a major villain. It was time to pass the reigns from Victor, I guess.


----------



## SoBelle0

I wondered if that would be the outcome.


Spoiler



Have she and Lucas slept together? or if she turns up pregnant, will it be obvious to him that she was with someone else? thus causing yet ANOTHER issue for them.


I think she should have come totally clean to both Lucas and her Father after the incident with EJ and the rescue. Man, that girl can paint herself into a corner like no one else. And, she's one of my favorite characters. Guess that's part of it that I'm always gunning for her and she's never listening to me. 

That other news should make life a bit more interesting as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JYoung

SoBelle0 said:


> I should have known that Victor did something sneaky to get it all to come out the way he wanted. My cohort said that he bribed the DFCS lady or something. Is he trying to 'make it right' that he kept the secret for so long? Terrible.


Well, more that he wants Phillip to have it all.



SoBelle0 said:


> Oooh, that could be interesting enough to keep my attention. But, who will he assassinate now that both EJ and Patrick seem to be out of the picture. Speaking of... where is EJ?


You know, the usual enemies of the Dimeras. John, Roman, Bo, Abe, Sean, Sean Douglas, Hope.....

And:


Spoiler



Is Allison Sweeney pregnant? And they are writing it into the storyline?
I hope we don't have another of this "who is the baby's father?" business again.
Because I'm pretty sure that she and Lucas were intimate in the cabin before the collapse.


----------



## JYoung

Shawn should have taken Phillip's leg.


----------



## nirisahn

The people who write this show are nuts. 

I've been watching this show for a very long time. E.J. should be a little kid, not an adult. The character was born in 1997 (I checked on IMDB.com to verify). I know kids age quickly in soaps, but infant to 30-something in about 10 years? Give me a break. I can suspend my disbelief just so much.

I know Lucas is desperate for a job, but why would he work for E.J.? This show needs fresher ideas.


----------



## SoBelle0

I loved Max's speech to Phillip yesterday (or the day before) where Phillip was all, I'm a hero, and have sooo much tragedy to deal with, and now I don't recognize myself when I look in the mirror...
and Max responded that it's not just because of his new face - that he (Max) also has had some rough spots in his life, but didn't let it turn him into a jerk! That Phillip used to care about people, and all that...

That was great! Spot on! good writing.


----------



## cwoody222

nirisahn said:


> I know Lucas is desperate for a job...


Yea, 'cause he's been unemployed for about 48 hours and his mother is loaded (not to mention Sami's parents) and runs a huge corporation 

Yea, Lucas is desperate. I wish I was so desperate


----------



## JYoung

Actually, with John out of comission, Lucas would be a good choice to run the day to day of Basic Black but somehow, I don't think we're ever going to hear about Basic Black again.


----------



## martinp13

nirisahn said:


> The people who write this show are nuts.
> 
> I've been watching this show for a very long time. E.J. should be a little kid, not an adult. The character was born in 1997 (I checked on IMDB.com to verify). I know kids age quickly in soaps, but infant to 30-something in about 10 years? Give me a break. I can suspend my disbelief just so much.
> 
> I know Lucas is desperate for a job, but why would he work for E.J.? This show needs fresher ideas.


It's kind of general, but it's true. Remember how in crime dramas they always say "follow the money"? In soaps, it's "follow the drama". If you're going to guess if A, B, or C will happen, pick the one with the most drama, no matter how improbable.


----------



## nirisahn

I stand corrected. It looks like Lucas didn't take the job.

I don't like the guy playing Philip. I didn't like him last time he was on the show, and I don't like him any better now. Too whiney.


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> I stand corrected. It looks like Lucas didn't take the job.
> 
> I don't like the guy playing Philip. I didn't like him last time he was on the show, and I don't like him any better now. Too whiney.


Yeah but Jay Kenneth Johnson has always portrayed him as whiney.

"Chloe! Chloe! Come back! Love me, Chloe!".


----------



## nirisahn

OK. I'm confused. Did Lucas take the job or didn't he? In Friday's or Monday's episode ( I forget which), he turns the job down, but in Tuesday's episode he's dressed for the office and EJ tells him to come to the police station instead (I'm a day or so behind on watching). What did I miss? I remember Lucas giving Will permission to take the play station, but I don't remember him breaking down and accepting the job.


----------



## cwoody222

Speaking of... did I miss EJ's fight with Patch? I don't remember seeing that at all and suddenly EJ was beat up and Patch was in jail.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Speaking of... did I miss EJ's fight with Patch? I don't remember seeing that at all and suddenly EJ was beat up and Patch was in jail.


It was a blink and you'll miss it moment at the end of Friday's episode.
Steve said he had to do something and the next thing you see is EJ and Steve crashing through a window.

(Overexpose frame, fade out)


----------



## cwoody222

My Gaydar went off with the new Salem U character, Jed, that was "hitting" on Abby at the coffeeshop.

The way he said he was "involved with someone" and that he wasn't hitting on her, "trust me" he said in that "no really, and here's why...." tone. And then they make him out to be SUCH a cad so it's clear she misunderstood and will then feel bad and have to apologize. See Abby, he really DID just want a ride and thought you'd be easy to TALK TO just like he said.

None of my regular sites have any buzz... anyone else hear / think similarly?

If it's true, kudos for casting him as a baseball player too


----------



## trainman

"Bold and the Beautiful" happened to be on in the lounge at work today, and I was shocked to see Brady Black on another show, with long hair! 

(Well, Kyle Lowder, at least. I haven't seen "DOOL" in almost two years, so he'll always be Brady Black to me -- but I assume there have been two or three other Bradys in that time span.)


----------



## nirisahn

Nope, He and Chloe are off on an "extended honeymoon", and haven't even been mentioned in a while that I can remember.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> My Gaydar went off with the new Salem U character, Jed, that was "hitting" on Abby at the coffeeshop.
> 
> The way he said he was "involved with someone" and that he wasn't hitting on her, "trust me" he said in that "no really, and here's why...." tone. And then they make him out to be SUCH a cad so it's clear she misunderstood and will then feel bad and have to apologize. See Abby, he really DID just want a ride and thought you'd be easy to TALK TO just like he said.
> 
> None of my regular sites have any buzz... anyone else hear / think similarly?
> 
> If it's true, kudos for casting him as a baseball player too


Nope. I just think he's a bad actor.

However, I'll bet you $5


Spoiler



that Jed is Willow's brother.


----------



## katbug

JYoung, I won't take that bet, but will up it by $20, lol. Absolutely no question...but why not a better resemblance?

Ugh, once again Sami is getting sucked into deceiving everyone she loves. I thought she should have had a paternity test before telling Lucas she was preggers. I know it's not the popular thing to say, but she would have then been able to decide whether or not to keep the baby. The fact that she could be tied to the Dimera's and all of the insanity she's going to be facing to keep her own child away from them for the rest of her life just isn't worth it. 
I still think they should have kept EJ a nice guy and just paired him up with Sami so the Dimera/Brady connection would be there, but by choice.
She should just come clean with Lucas and tell him what happened. He'll find out eventually and blame her for not telling him, making him also see it differently than what it really was. If she told him now, I think he could deal with it and they could move on. Doesn't that girl ever learn?! Oh well, I guess that's why I love that character so much...she's flawed, but keeps trying to be better, only to disappoint herself all over again. :0(


----------



## katbug

Reviving the thread...

Is anyone else as tired of the Steve/Kayla storyline as I am? Last night I finally caught up on about 10 episodes, in about 2 hours. I was able to FF through most of the shows, stopping only at scenes that I thought would be interesting (Sami, Chelsea-whom I've never been a fan of, but think the Nick drama is interesting and sad-, and Shawn & Belle), but skipped through everything with Steve/Kayla/Bo/Hope, etc. 

I didn't miss a thing! I still know exactly what's going on...I don't know, kinda feels like a lot of filler lately. Am I the only one getting this feeling from Days? I hope it gets more interesting soon.

I guess mostly I'm just disappointed 'cuz I was so excited for Steve and Kayla to be back on the show and it hasn't lived up to what I hoped it would.


----------



## cwoody222

Gee, Days ruined an opportunity to use a fan favorite character/actor they brought back? I don't believe they've ever done THAT before! 

original Roman... Jack... original Billie... Austin... Carrie...

Shall I go on?! 

Yea, the Steve/Kayla story is boooooring. Such a waste. And it COULD be good... mysterious past, Stefano mind control, etc. Just like John Black in the late '90's. But instead it's awful.

And I'm missing Mimi 

Sami/Chelsea/Nick is my favorite story right now.


----------



## katbug

You're right, it is certainly a pattern with them to waste the characters' return, isn't it? Usually isn't it because a head writer will want them back and have tons of ideas for them, then quit or be replaced by someone who doesn't want them back, so they make them as boring as possible? I think that's been the case at least once before, but I don't follow that side of things very closely, so can't be sure.

It's pretty sad when you almost hope that your favorite characters don't return, for fear of them ruining them for you. This absolutely could have been a real opportunity, but they just made them a snooze-fest. Too bad, 'cuz I used to be a big fan of Steve/Kayla.

Sami's always my favorite story. I'm very surprised to be interested in the Nick/Chelsea storyline, but somehow they've really made Chelsea grow through all of this stuff, and it's actually made me interested in her! I never thought that I'd say that!! 

Does it seem like they are gearing up for a EJ murder/whodunit? So many people are threatening to kill him, or at least discussing it...makes me wonder. But then, it would almost seem like a waste to kill off the Stephano-In-Training character. Then again, I'm sure he's inherited the ability of the Phoenix to rise from the ashes...


----------



## JYoung

I'm getting tired of every woman Shawn meets having a Fatal Attraction to him.


----------



## cwoody222

Just women? 

http://perezhilton.com/topics/lance_bass/dont_feel_sorry_for_lance_20070129.php


----------



## katbug

Yeah, I don't know what the deal is with the women in Shawn's life...always psychos. Sure, he's great looking, etc., but fatal attraction? Enough already! I was really hoping that these two would catch a break on the island, but it looks like "break" is exactly what the island girl is hoping for. It would have been nice if they'd just been able to have some rest and relaxation for a short while.


----------



## Peter000

Shawn is a psycho himself. I guess in this case likes attract.

Though if I were in love with someone as wishy-washy and irrational as Belle, I'd be a little psycho myself.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Who wants to give me a brief rundown of what's going on right now.. now that The Phoenix is coming back


----------



## cwoody222

Oh wow, I didn't know that but I just checked and I guess Stefano, Tony, Lexie, Bart and maybe Anna are all coming back within the next month!!! 

Hmm... how to summarize?

For the DiMera's at least... EJ Wells is the current villian. He's Elvis Jr... Stefano and Susan (Kristin's look-alike) kid. He raped Sami to get her pregnant with the next generation of DiMera. I'm not sure if she or we know if the father is EJ or Lucas. Lucas is unaware of this and EJ is currently playing mind games with Sami, making her life miserable and Sami is - of course - hiding this all from Lucas, threatening their impending marriage. Celeste is working with EJ but Sami doesn't know it.

Lexie and her sometimes-lover TEK are missing; supposedly made to "disappear" by EJ because Lexie knew that EJ was behind shooting John... and then subsequently using Steve "Patch" Johnson to take John's kidney to give to Stefano.

Patch is back but being controlled/brainwashed by EJ and the DiMera's. He's in a mental institution and his wife Kayla is trying to help him. Their daughter is back as a rebellious young adult.

On the young adult front... all that's really left is Shawn & Belle. They discovered that Belle's daughter is theirs, not Philip Kiriakis'. But Philip still wants the kid. Shawn & Belle are running from him... currently on a tropical island (naturally) and have recently rekindled their relationship. Shawn also had an affair with an ex-hooker who is working with Philip and trying to drive a wedge between Bo and his daughter (see below). She's supposedly pregnant with Shawn's kid who Hope & Bo want to raise. Hope just had a baby also, by the way, who we never ever see.

On the teen front... Georgia, Bo and Billie's dead infant from the swamp surrounding Maison Blanche way back when is back and all grown up and now is named Chelsea. She's a rebellious teen trying to change her ways but everyone blames her for everything... same old story. She's dating Nick, who's a Horton, somehow a cousin of Hope's. Theirs is the "beauty and the geek" story of the moment. Their relationship is strained due to Nick losing his virginity to Billie one night when Billie fell off the wagon.

Chelsea's best friend is Jenn & Jack's daughter, Abby. Jack & Jenn are off running the London branch of the Spectator (seriously?!). Abby is dating Max Brady... Frankie's brother who was taken in by Shawn & Carolyn Brady back when.

Marlena has just sat by John's bedside for the past few months so no story there.

Kate is doing her usual... trying to break up Sami and Lucas. She also had a brief fling with EJ, who she works with. Billie also had a brief fling with EJ, who she also works with. Billie also had a brief fling with Patch. And don't forget virgin-Nick... Billie gets around 

I think that's basically the highlights...


----------



## JYoung

I wasn't aware that Billie slept with E.J.
It's been portrayed the she has a thing for him but it hasn't gone anywhere.


----------



## cwoody222

Oh, OK then. I probably remembered wrong. She still gets slut points for her daughter's boyfriend, though


----------



## katbug

Great recap! I wasn't about to take it on, lol.
Only one correction: Billie never had a fling with EJ. She made sure to emphasize to him that it was STRICTLY business.

Edited because I'd left this recap open for 2 hours and someone else corrected this in the meantime.

I wouldn't give her slut points for sleeping with Nick since Chelsea wasn't interested in him at the time.


----------



## nirisahn

I still don't get the EJ Wells thing. That character should be about 10 years old. I know they age kids quickly in soaps, but this is ridiculous. EJ has to be over 30.

This show seems to have a thing about Steve and kidney transplants. Steve gave Jack a kidney, now Steve kidnaps John so John can give Stefano a kidney. 

I don't remember Judi Evans as Adrienne Johnson. In fact, I've been watching 'Days' since 1978 and don't remember the character at all. 'Days' sure does love to recast their actors and keep them around.

I do remember when Judi Evans was on 'Another World'. Can't remember the character's name. Boy, I miss that show.


----------



## katbug

Judi Evans was Adrienne back when Victor's son, Justin was on the show. She married Justin (and was very emotional). Everyone back then speculated that she was Mary Beth Evans' sister (Kayla), which they aren't. 

On Another World she was Paulina Cory. Mac's illegitimate daughter. I miss that one too and was starting to watch it on SOAPNET. Wish they'd run Santa Barbara there. That was the absolute best one ever on IMHO.


----------



## nirisahn

katbug said:


> Judi Evans was Adrienne back when Victor's son, Justin was on the show. She married Justin (and was very emotional). Everyone back then speculated that she was Mary Beth Evans' sister (Kayla), which they aren't.
> 
> ....


Do you have any idea how long ago this was. I've been trying really hard to remember, but I don't remember her or Justin Kiriakis.


----------



## katbug

1987-1991 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judi_Evans_Luciano


----------



## cwoody222

whoa whoa whoa... that's Bonnie?! I knew Bonnie played someone else but I totally didn't recognize her with the red hair the other day (of course I was barely paying attention since I could care less about that storyline).

I don't remember her either and I started watching around 1990 I think (when did Marlena and the original Roman return?).


----------



## katbug

Not sure on the exact date, but they talk about it here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Days_of_our_Lives_storylines#John_Black

Ooh, I'm liking Wikipedia...good past info.

I skip through the Kayla/Steve stuff most of the time too. It bores me to tears...wish they'd make better use of fan fave returns. 
They really did change up Judi's look for the role. Quite a change from her original Adrienne too, but I guess they really wanted to force the issue that she wasn't Bonnie anymore. They shouldn't have left us seeing Bonnie emotional. Adrienne was always very emotional and they're not going to be able to fully revive her character without that, but it's too soon after we say Bonnie crying to allow her to do it (not that I like Adrienne's constant crying, but it really defined her).

P.S. Here's a direct link to Adrienne's past storyline:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrienne_Johnson


----------



## unicorngoddess

Justin and Adrian were one of my favorite couples...I remember them and I'm only 25 so it couldn't have been that long ago. If you've been watching since '78 the memories are bound to be locked away somewhere 

Dustin's site has a good recap on her character: http://www.soapoperafan.com/days/characters/kiriakis.html#adrienne



> Entrance onto Show: 1986 ran away from her abusive father Duke


----------



## katbug

Correction: Justin was Victor's nephew, not son. Sorry about that!


----------



## cwoody222

I just found this:

Marlena returns to Salem - August 12 - 1991
http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/4586/

That makes sense... she probably was found on St. Christobol island in June or July. I know I started watching during a summer in high school so that would fit.

I think I just missed Justin/Adrienne.


----------



## mythica23

im very happy with the direction the show has taken within the last few weeks..

ej and sami are classic.. this is honestly the first time i have been into this show since the 90's and the demon possesion
...

i also hear that they are bringing back 10 fan favorites.. wich is great after the mass exodus..

rallying the forces of good to battle the forces of evil so was written in soap digest ..

to finally bring about the truth about the dimeras and their denoucment



YAY days please please stay course...

the ratings have never been this low in the history of the show... i hope that these great storylines arent arriving too late..

sorry i havent posted in long time.. havent felt urged too.


i was so shocked by celeste wow i shoulda seen it but didnt..sigh i was hoping she would be the one to kill ej..
cause she was always one of my favorites.. just damn james e riley made her laughing stock during marlena seriel killer storyline.

wich i guess he did that to the doctors and well.. everyone in town took stupid pill..

anyway..

thank god for fresh storylines..


and oh yea if passions can get picked up by directv then days should be on another 30 years lol ... at least..


----------



## nirisahn

katbug said:


> ....... Here's a direct link to Adrienne's past storyline:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrienne_Johnson


I just got done reading the whole recap, and I don't remember a bit of it! The only part of that whole thing I remembered was Yvette. When she was on 'Days' I recognized the actress from another show, so she kind of stuck with me.

I guess Judi's first stint on 'Days' preceded her appearance on AW, and I didn't really notice or remember her. How weird. It's not like it was a short storyline. Apparently it was rather long and involved. I had a VCR then and taped it every day to watch it. I must be getting old.


----------



## SnakeEyes

He's coming back! Quick, hide Marlena... before Stefano does.


----------



## mythica23

giggles
i hope he finally gets her... i mean he def loves her.. and if he is still obsessed then that means to me he is keeper.;

stephano and marlana forever yay


----------



## SnakeEyes

See that is what I have always said. Stefano is just misunderstood. People fail to credit him for his devotion to and passion for Marlena. I think Stefano and Marlena would be a happy ending to the storyline.


----------



## katbug

Oooh, I'd love a Stefano/Marlena coupling. Mostly 'cuz I can't stand Marlena and would love to see the torment he could bring to her, bwaaahaaahaa! Actually, it would be good for her to be a little bad for a change.

I thought that Celeste might be setting Sami up, but wasn't sure back when it started. It just didn't make sense for her to team with Sami (though I could accept the possibility), but when it was all about Sami having to be the one to do it...well, it just didn't make sense that Celeste refused to do it herself with how much she wanted it done. I didn't factor Lexie in for some reason though...hmmm. 

I still wish that they'd kept EJ as a redeemable character, and let him and Sami fall in love to unite the Brady's and the Dimera's (yeah, this has been done in a roundabout way in the past, but Sami and EJ would have been perfect...Sami has just enough bad girl in her, and EJ could have had just enough good guy in him that it would have been an interesting dynamic). Oh well, I'm sure we'll get to see Lucas turn against Sami once again. Hohum. She really should watch all her past episodes and figure out that honesty really would be the best policy with Lucas. Grrrr!


----------



## mythica23

actually katbug lucas may just prove himself to sami and u .. this time around.

to me in hospital day he wheeled sami out and fire extinguished kate and ej......made me already think he knows ..


----------



## katbug

I hope you're right mythica! There's nothing I'd like better than for him to stick by her for a change.


----------



## katbug

OMG, could the new Stephanie be any worse?! Not that I really liked the old one, but at least she had her own thing happening...now she's a Chelsea clone. Yuck! And now all of a sudden, everyone's interested in her? Not buying it. Go away new Stephanie! :0(


----------



## nirisahn

katbug said:


> OMG, could the new Stephanie be any worse?! Not that I really liked the old one, but at least she had her own thing happening...now she's a Chelsea clone. Yuck! And now all of a sudden, everyone's interested in her? Not buying it. Go away new Stephanie! :0(


I like the old Stephanie better. This new one is getting on my nerves. Aside from the crummy script writing for her character, the actress's voice is getting on my nerves. They can write her out of the show any time now.

Another story line that can go away is the whole Belle, Shawn, Phillip, Claire thing. It just keeps getting worse and worse. I'm about a week behind on watching right now, but it's getting to the point where I don't care who winds up with Claire as long as this stupid storyline ends.

This used to be my favorite soap. If it doesn't get better soon, I think I may finally stop watching, and I've been watching for almost 30 years!


----------



## katbug

I know that feeling! I actually did cancel my SP for a few months and didn't miss it one bit. Then on a slow afternoon I happened to watch and got sucked back in.

ITA about Phil/Belle/Shawn/Claire...enough already. It's just stupid! Don't read on if you're behind...next comment is about today's show.

It's about darned time that Lucas stands behind Sami and proves that he can be trusted not to desert her when she messes up! I also loved that they gave her the reaction to his newfound maturity that she should have had. Now I really believe that they can be the strongest couple on the show. It's been a long time coming, but they are finally where they should be. Yeah!!!


----------



## SoBelle0

I completely agree! I hadn't been watching for a while, but decided to check back in on Friday's show and I'm so delighted to have seen a new start for Sami and Lucas. Yeah!!!

I ff'd through the Phillip and Belle bits - and don't think I caught the new Stephanie. Maybe I ff'd her as well... I'm curious, since I thought she was leaving, what did she say brought her back to Salem?


----------



## cwoody222

I think Stephanie came back at her mom's request to try to "reach" her dad... Crazy Patch.

I could care less about the actress and the character. Lose her. The old actress was on "Ugly Betty" this week 

Count me as another fan of Lucas and Sami and them FINALLY letting one of Sami's guy's stick by her instead of bolting the minute they learn that Sami lied to them about something.


----------



## nirisahn

Yaay for Sami and Lucas. It's about time!


----------



## mythica23

amen im so thrilled with sami and lucas....

he is finally the man he was meant to be.

now if they could just bring back carrie without.. austin... hmmmmm


i cant wait to see adrian dimera.. for she was before my time...

as i have stated i only started n early nineties.. when marlena was possessed.

i also sorta remember a stormy night episode.

and the carly being burried alive storyline. kinda not really though..

i wish they could do a primetime episdoe like that again,,

i was honestly too young to even remember aside from someones car going off bridge lol..

i did catch a gh prime time episode in the mid nineties that got me into gh hard core for 

year called twist of fate.. really classic episode.

to me thats something days should attempt again.. a very fast moving prime time episode.

wich i know wont happen just wish it could once while i was fan of the show.

i hope days stays at this pace. i am really loving it lately.. i havent loved it this much since 

the nineties.. 

dont u all think it would be smart move if done well to have prime time episode of days of 

our lives? one with lots of twists.. and like two hours long...!!!!

anyway shew. wish i was in charge.. then all would be well.

giggles


----------



## katbug

Actually, Adrian was a Johnson (Steve and Jack's sister), but is now a Kiriakis.

I'm still having a hard time reconciling EJ as Stephano's son. I wish I could remember that time a little better, and know it was just 1997, but Stephano and Susan Banks? I just don't remember them hooking up. I remember her impersonating Kristin, but don't remember her hooking up with Stephano.


----------



## cwoody222

I don't think they hooked up. More like Susan was the surrogate to carry Stefano's kid. I think the plan was to have Kristin and Tony raise the baby, not Susan.


----------



## katbug

Aha! Yes, that does sound familiar, lol. Thank you cwoody! That was really weirding me out. ;0)


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> I don't think they hooked up. More like Susan was the surrogate to carry Stefano's kid. I think the plan was to have Kristin and Tony raise the baby, not Susan.


Then you forgot the bit where Stefano dressed up as Elvis to seduce her.


----------



## SoBelle0

Oh gosh! No thanks for those memories JYoung.


----------



## JYoung

And hey, it was in a flying saucer to boot!

Susan was a UFO groupie, an Elvis Presley groupie, and not that bright, but Stefano needed another heir for insurance purposes.

So he had his men kidnap Susan (as she was physically viable), drug her and take her to a spaceship set.
Where Stefano, dressed up as jumpsuit Elvis, did the deed with her and impregnated her.
(I would think that this is technically rape.)

Stefano then brought Susan to Kristen and had her made up like Kristen so that Kristen could continue to fake being pregnant in order to hold on to John.
Stefano planned for John and Kristen to raise his heir.

Of course the truth eventually all came out, (but not until Susan had locked both Kristen and Marlena in the Secret Room) during her Elvisfied wedding to John.
(Her false teeth got knocked out of her mouth during the ceremony.)

John and Marlena forgave Susan and smuggled her out of the country to England where she was shown meeting and falling for Edmund Crumb.

How Stefano found out about that and reclaimed Elvis Jr. has not been revealed.


----------



## jon777

JYoung said:


> And hey, it was in a flying saucer to boot!
> 
> Susan was a UFO groupie, an Elvis Presley groupie, and not that bright, but Stefano needed another heir for insurance purposes.
> 
> So he had his men kidnap Susan (as she was physically viable), drug her and take her to a spaceship set.
> Where Stefano, dressed up as jumpsuit Elvis, did the deed with her and impregnated her.
> (I would think that this is technically rape.)
> 
> Stefano then brought Susan to Kristen and had her made up like Kristen so that Kristen could continue to fake being pregnant in order to hold on to John.
> Stefano planned for John and Kristen to raise his heir.
> 
> Of course the truth eventually all came out, (but not until Susan had locked both Kristen and Marlena in the Secret Room) during her Elvisfied wedding to John.
> (Her false teeth got knocked out of her mouth during the ceremony.)
> 
> John and Marlena forgave Susan and smuggled her out of the country to England where she was shown meeting and falling for Edmund Crumb.
> 
> How Stefano found out about that and reclaimed Elvis Jr. has not been revealed.


I'm really glad I wasn't watching during this phase of the show... Ugh!


----------



## cwoody222

Oh no, the Susan stuff was AWESOME! That was Days at it's best. It was so much fun back then! It sounds awful but it really wasn't. Really! It was hilarious!

How can you not laugh at Susan?!


----------



## DancnDude

Susan was by far the best part of Days when I was watching it. The teeth flying episode was my favorite  

And now that you mentioned it, I do remember Steffano-Elvis LOL


----------



## katbug

I never forgot the Elvis wedding (especially the teeth, roflmao!), but had forgotten the rest. Thanks for refreshing my memory! It's all coming back to me now.
I agree, I thought I was going to hate the Susan storyline since it was so out-there, but it actually was a ton of fun! She played it really well.


----------



## Peter000

Today's episode was pretty good, I thought. First one I've watched in about a month. I really enjoyed Bo and Steve's face-off.


----------



## mythica23

i always liked laura horton.. and that was one heck of a jaw ..


some episodes i wish i still had..

wedding getting stoped.,

kristin and marlena fighting in secret room as gas is filling up the place,.

what classic tension.

where did that go.,

they used to have such great build up..

literally where i couldnt wait till next episode.


----------



## SnakeEyes

what was Friday's cliffhanger?


----------



## katbug

Ummm...I think it was John starting to wake up, and EJ telling Tony that he'd have to kill him to get a hand on Sami (I was only halfway paying attention, so there might have been more). Of course there's still also the thing with Claire missing too.


----------



## JYoung

Is Jeremy Horton the son of Mike Horton from his first marriage?

ETA:
Wait.
Isn't Dr. Rolf dead!


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> Is Jeremy Horton the son of Mike Horton from his first marriage?


I think so. Wasn't he living in Israel?

Was that the pilot guy the girls want to work for? I only remember them saying that the other one is Abe's nephew.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Yeah, Jeremy is Mike's son. Apparently Jeremy and Jet (abe's nephew) are starting this business to fly from Salem to Vegas (because I guess Salem has a lot of high rollers?) and Stephanie and now Chelsea are going to be flight attendants.


----------



## cwoody222

Actually when they first mentioned the "high rollers" I said the same thing, "Salem has high rollers?!" and then Chelsea said it too! 

Stephanie's response was something like "every city has high rollers".


----------



## katbug

I'm still having trouble reconciling Stephanie as the bad one, and Chelsea as the good one...also that Max is jealous about Stephanie seeing someone? He was SO not into her when he dumped her. Now she comes back better looking and slutty and he's suddenly interested again? A little too convoluted, and not at all interesting.

I'm surprised that they haven't made Jeremy and Jet more in the mix, considering that they're related to so many in town. It was strange that they were all asking about Jet(te?) being related to Abe, but noone asked about Jeremy Horton's relationship, when most of the town is related to him in some way? Ugh!

Sidenote: Very nice that EJ brought up Tony's relationship with Kristen, and the whole Susan/Elvis storyline to help the viewers remember that part of what's going on with the Dimeras. I hope they talk about it more to really refresh our memories more.


----------



## nirisahn

If Jeremy was raised in Israel, why doesn't he have an accent? Just one more soap incongruity. At least he's actually closer to the right age than most of the younger people on this soap. The only other two even remotely close to the correct age are Will and Shawn D.

It looks like Chelsea is finally growing up in some respects. But the way she treated Nick when they were at the restaurant with Jett was awful.

Looks like little miss hooker (I've drawn a blank on her name) finally got what she deserved. Blackmailing Nick when she's the guilty one anyway really sucked.

The DiMeara's are back! I used to love Tony when he was a good guy. I'm not liking him as much as a bad guy. I'm not sure the writers know how to write dialog for him that actually sounds natural coming out Thao's mouth. I can't believe Stefano's back. I thought the actor (drawing another blank) was still under contract to a different soap.

Maybe the show is going to get interesting again? One can only hope...


----------



## cwoody222

nirisahn said:


> If Jeremy was raised in Israel, why doesn't he have an accent? Just one more soap incongruity.


And why/how was he in the (presumably US) Air Force with Jett?


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> And why/how was he in the (presumably US) Air Force with Jett?


I missed that bit. I'm usually doing something else while I watch my soaps, so I'm only half paying attention.

I don't know if this is still true, but with an American father, he would have had dual citizenship until he became 'of age' at which point he would have to declare. I had several friends like this in high school (a very very long time ago  ). Now back to reality!


----------



## katbug

Robin's American also. Not sure how the geography ended up during the years...maybe someone else has an exact answer, but I know that Mike and Robin left for Israel ages ago...then they had Jeremy and split up. Obviously Mike came back to Salem...do we know if Robin left Israel as well? Someone (Nick?) mentioned that Robin had raised him "overseas", but didn't specify where, so everything's kinda up in the air at the moment I think.


----------



## cwoody222

I believe last we heard about Mike (from Carrie when she was back), Mike & Jeremy were both still in Israel.

I wasn't so much commenting on the legalities of Jeremy being in the US Armed Forces or his citizenship... just how sloppy the writing is that they mention he didn't grow up here but he just happened to be in the same unit or whatever with Abe Carver's nephew... from his parent's home town!

Not to mention the unlikely event (not impossible) that this kid raised overseas his whole life would join the US armed forces.


Couldn't they have just said they met in the Merchant Marines or something? Maybe Steve and Bo recommended them. Oh wait, does the Merchant Marines have planes they could pilot? 


I guess it's not more sloppy than a Salem-Vegas "high roller" charter jet... not to mention Max plopping down $25k on these two strangers. Oh wait, BUT HE'S ABE'S NEPHEW... nothing more needed to know!


----------



## nirisahn

On a different subject - Stephanie with Jeremy? What is it with Bradys winding up with Hortons? One of the reasons they changed writers a couple of years ago was because the old writers were writing a family tree that was more and more resembling a shrub! They wanted to expand the family tree a little and not have so much 'inbreeding'. What do they do - another Brady-Horton match up! Enough already. Aren't there any other families in town. I think it's time for some new blood!


----------



## katbug

So, who do you all think Jeremy's in cahoots with, and what exactly will he be transporting on his "charter flights"? Definitely sounds like he is up to something more than the charters and that it's just a cover. Another question...if so, is Jett in it with him, or is he as in the dark as everyone else?


----------



## JYoung

katbug said:


> I'm still having trouble reconciling Stephanie as the bad one, and Chelsea as the good one...also that Max is jealous about Stephanie seeing someone? He was SO not into her when he dumped her. Now she comes back better looking and slutty and he's suddenly interested again? A little too convoluted, and not at all interesting.


I still have problems with NuStephanie.
This 180 in her behavior doesn't make sense and you'd think she'd have made good money as a race car driver. (Of course, Max, E.J., and Stephanie no longer seem to be racing.)
And Shayna Rose was way cuter than nuStephanie.

And I swear that the last time we saw Dr. Rolf, he was dead.
He was accidently killed while spying on Rex and Cassie and they did a Weekend at Bernie's bit with him (and Bart?)
So how's he alive again?


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> ....
> And I swear that the last time we saw Dr. Rolf, he was dead.
> He was accidently killed while spying on Rex and Cassie and they did a Weekend at Bernie's bit with him (and Bart?)
> So how's he alive again?


That's what I remember, too. Didn't they have him on rollerskates at one point to make draging him around easier? I really disliked the story line with Rex and Cassie as 'kids from outer space', especially Cassie, but the Weekend at Bernie's bit was pretty good. I don't remember what happened to Cassie, but I was glad when they finally wrote her out. Rex turned out to be a pretty good guy in the end. I was kind of sorry to see him go. The writers finally figure out what to do with him, and then screw it up because they don't really know what to do with Mimi.

Sometimes watching this show makes me crazy, and yet I keep watching. There must be something wrong with me that I've kept watching this day after day since 1978. It's like visiting relatives - they drive you crazy but you love them anyway!


----------



## unicorngoddess

Yeah, I think Rex and Mimi covered up Dr. Rolf's "murder" so I was confused the other day when I tuned in too.

It was weird hearing Tony refer to EJ as Elvis...even weirder to hear EJ rehash the Kristen/Susan/John thing. Weird only because this happened maybe ten years ago and its pretty obvious we're not looking at a 10 year old when we see EJ...not even a teenager or a young 20-something.

And Cassie...she did come back from FakeSalem, but then went upstairs to take a nap or something and never came back.


----------



## cwoody222

More on Rolf

http://www.soapcentral.com/days/whoswho/wilhelm.php


----------



## JYoung

I like the entry at wikipedia as well...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelm_Rolf



> ntroduced in September 1997, Dr. Wilhelm Rolf was the DiMera family's jack-of-all-trades, having crucial involvement in many DiMera plots, including the infamous baby switch as well as the brainwashing of Hope Brady in order to turn her into Princess Gina and the creation of the 'Gemini Twins'. He was 'killed' in June 2003 when a crate landed on him and his corpse was subsequently used to fake Larry Welch's death. When Rolf rose from the dead four years later, he had returned to his old position as a lackey for the DiMera's when he was instructed to kill Samantha Roberts by poisoning her food at the hospital.


----------



## nirisahn

unicorngoddess said:


> ...
> 
> It was weird hearing Tony refer to EJ as Elvis...even weirder to hear EJ rehash the Kristen/Susan/John thing. Weird only because this happened maybe ten years ago and its pretty obvious we're not looking at a 10 year old when we see EJ...not even a teenager or a young 20-something.
> 
> ...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4835180&&#post4835180

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5120740&&#post5120740

Um...smeek?


----------



## cwoody222

It's gettin' good folks! Can't believe I'm saying that! 

I was actually shocked when Lexie was revealed last week... I thought either it was going to be Anna or that the person would keep the hood on for like a week just to annoy the viewers. Glad they didn't drag that out.

Pretty cool that they found that picture of Colleen that looked just like Sami. Is Allison Sweeny going to play dual roles this summer? (Colleen in flashbacks)

I just remembered that Anna Dimera is Carrie's mother... too bad they screwed Carrie's return up... it would have been cool if she'd be back with her mother. Oh well. I'm sure they'll mention how Carrie's too busy running a company and living happily ever after with Austin to come back to Salem to see her mother who's been dead for 20+ years. You know, priorities and all


----------



## SoBelle0

Crazy show! 

So, this lady has Claire but is purporting her to be a boy in the pageant?
wouldn't you think the police could easily determine whether or not this child is a boy or girl? 
Did I miss something else about this storyline?

I also thought it was cool when they showed that Colleen/Sami pic. Plus, it adds a bit more explanation into why EJ (or his Father) thinks that Sami is the perfect match for him.

I agree - that one episode really got my interest piqued for the coming week. 

Oh, except for Stephanie. Seriously, this is the new Stephanie? I don't care for the changes they made on that one. Strong, brassy redhead - becomes ditzy, trashy-ish brunette. No thanks!


----------



## unicorngoddess

Lexie's return was GREAT! It gave me the chills listening to her growling and such in that bit. Kinda reminded me of The Ring or something. But I was SHOCKED to see Lexie revealed. I didn't even know she was coming back!


----------



## DancnDude

I have to admit, I just started watching last week (after like 2 years) since I heard Steffano was coming back. I'm really enjoying it again. I wish the TiVo episode title didn't say something about Lexile because I wasn't really surprised after seeing the title. 

Overall, I pretty much put all the pieces together as to what all the characters are up to. Being gone 2 years and basically caught up in a week  Did the old Phillip just return, because I thought the Real World guy was playing him. 

I LOLed at Sami not being able to run away from the forklift going at 2 miles an hour! OH NO! Seemed like an Austin Powers skit


----------



## cwoody222

SoBelle0 said:


> Crazy show!
> 
> So, this lady has Claire but is purporting her to be a boy in the pageant?
> wouldn't you think the police could easily determine whether or not this child is a boy or girl?
> Did I miss something else about this storyline?


The woman is saying that the child is all the way back home in Indiana so they can't just check that easily.


----------



## cwoody222

DancnDude said:


> Overall, I pretty much put all the pieces together as to what all the characters are up to. Being gone 2 years and basically caught up in a week  Did the old Phillip just return, because I thought the Real World guy was playing him.
> 
> I LOLed at Sami not being able to run away from the forklift going at 2 miles an hour! OH NO! Seemed like an Austin Powers skit


Yep, old Philip came back after they wanted to make Philip "bad" again instead of Belle's perfect husband.

Sami running from the forklift was HILARIOUS!


----------



## SoBelle0

Thanks Chris! Where are they? Hadn't the pageant just ended? 

Oh, I wish I'd seen Sami vs the forklift. A cohort of mine was talking about the other day, that's why I tuned back in on Friday. It did sound like an Austin Powers bit!!


----------



## cwoody222

SoBelle0 said:


> Thanks Chris! Where are they? Hadn't the pageant just ended?


Yep... and Philip, Belle, Shawn brought that up.

They called the kidnapper on her cellphone and she had supposedly already got home from Chicago, put the kid to bed, got a babysitter and then got back to the pageant for her $5k check in a matter of minutes.

Her timeline doesn't make sense whatsoever... of course the cop doesn't seem too concerned about that 

Anyone else thought it stupid that the pageant coordinator lady just handed over the woman's personal info with nothing more than "this woman kidnapped my baby... really!" from Belle? 

OT... I couldn't believe Roman just threw out the hairbrush on a hunch! Talk about taking the law into his own hands!!!


----------



## unicorngoddess

I don't know if we've already discussed this, but seeing Tony and Roman on today's show made me wonder...wasn't Tony suppose to be in jail and if so why aren't the cops doing about it now???


----------



## cwoody222

Tony was released early by a "sympathetic judge". They implied the judge was bribed or something. But it really doesn't matter - he's legitamately out is all that matters.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Okay. Thanks. I only get to watch about one or two episodes of week, but since the Dimera's return I've been trying to watch more often.

I hope they bring back Kristen and Peter too


----------



## JYoung

You know,there's this thing called TiVo which will record all the episodes of DOOL for you.


----------



## Peter000

It's cool how they have every generation of Brady involved in this feud. Aside from Chelsea, yet. Though how much you want to bed that Jeremy Horton's Flying High or Touch the Sky or whatever it's called airline has some sort of Dimera connection?

Speaking of that group of kids, is there even ONE likable character in there? Jeremy is a slimy crook, Stephanie's a self-centered brat, Jett is as dull as a boat anchor, Nick is unconfident and whiney. Chelsea, the uber-troublemaker, is the best of the bunch! 

It's fun though, I can watch the whole show in about ten minutes, fast-forwarding through and just stopping at highlights.


----------



## unicorngoddess

JYoung said:


> You know,there's this thing called TiVo which will record all the episodes of DOOL for you.


Yeah, I know...but the Tivo doesn't create the actual TIME for me to watch it. I DO record every episode I just pick and choose which ones I actually take the time to sit down and watch.


----------



## katbug

Wow! Sounds like I took my vacation on the wrong week! Yeah, I should have Tivo'd it, but knowing how long I was going to be gone, and how many other shows I'd be recording, I figured I wouldn't miss much with Days. Go figure that this is when they pulled out all the stops.
Thanks for the highlights everyone At least I'll know a little about what's happening when I return to it today. ;0)


----------



## unicorngoddess

LOL. Qutoe of the day from Stefano:

"What is clear and what is unclear remains to be seen!"

Well, but if it were CLEAR, wouldn't you be able to see it?


----------



## nirisahn

Days always tries to develop some storyline involving the younger actors for the summer when teenagers are home to watch it. I can't think of one summer storyline that has actually been really good. They've all been an annoying waste of time. This one with Chelsea, etc., is no different.

As to all the other goings on, the DiMeras are back and so is the fun! And I always knew Anna had a thing for money, but she was never _this_ mercenary!  She was a joy to watch.

Maybe it's because these are the characters I've watched from the beginning, but I always find the show most enjoyable when it focuses on the older characters. If they were to bring back Eugene and Calliope, that would be the best!


----------



## JYoung

Crap, hell of a time for a TiVo malfunction.
I missed Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday (I was on a business trip).

So Anna Brady-DiMera is back?
Who's playing her as Mary Frann died a few years ago?


----------



## unicorngoddess

I have no memory of Anna Dimera other than she's Carrie's mother. Also Tony mentioned someone to Stefano, Rene I think, that seemed to really tick him off. Don't remember her either. Time to check out Dustin's page for a refresher...


----------



## cwoody222

Anna was before my time so I don't know about her.

Wasn't Rene, Tony's identical twin brother or whatever? I think they switched places for awhile (or at least the writers made that up, after the fact, to explain something).


Can someone remind me the sequence of events with Abe going blind (again)? When did he first lose his sight? Before or after he "died" and was sent to the New Salem island? And then he got it back when he got the eyes from the baby that Chelsea ran over, right? When / how did he lose his vision again?


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Anna was before my time so I don't know about her.
> 
> Wasn't Rene, Tony's identical twin brother or whatever? I think they switched places for awhile (or at least the writers made that up, after the fact, to explain something).


I believe that was Andre DiMera. Tony's identical cousin. 



cwoody222 said:


> Can someone remind me the sequence of events with Abe going blind (again)? When did he first lose his sight? Before or after he "died" and was sent to the New Salem island? And then he got it back when he got the eyes from the baby that Chelsea ran over, right? When / how did he lose his vision again?


He started loosing his sight when he was rescued from the island.
He did get the corneal transplant from Zach.
Unfortunately, it didn't hold and he's loosing his sight again.


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> Crap, hell of a time for a TiVo malfunction.
> I missed Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday (I was on a business trip).
> 
> So Anna Brady-DiMera is back?
> Who's playing her as Mary Frann died a few years ago?


I didn't know who Mary Frann was so I IMDB'd her. She played someone named Amanda Howard for 1 episode, and that's the only Days credit in the list. Leann Hunley is the actress who played Anna, and is playing her this time.


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> I didn't know who Mary Frann was so I IMDB'd her. She played someone named Amanda Howard for 1 episode, and that's the only Days credit in the list. Leann Hunley is the actress who played Anna, and is playing her this time.


Huh. A while back, I was researching Carrie's mother and I _thought_ I saw on wikipedia or someone's web site that Mary Frann had played Anna.
I could be mistaken though.


----------



## cwoody222

So... now we're supposed to believe that Tony hasn't been seen since the mid-80's and it's been Andre all along?!?!?

And they're sort of painting Tony as a pseudo good guy who may be the key to bringing down the DiMera's... if he's alive and they can find him?!

And that means John's never met his real half-brother?

Kinda cool if you ask me!


----------



## DancnDude

I really like where this plot is going. Could be very fun to have good vs. evil Tony running around


----------



## JYoung

Huh, since I wasn't watching pre 1995 or so, I never saw "good" Tony so I kind of always thought of him as a rogue.


----------



## nirisahn

I've been watching since 1978, so I do remember good Tony, and he was great. The part was well written and Thao Penghalis played him beautifully! I've never really liked bad Tony. He's not one of those villains you love to hate. He's always felt wrong, like it was a suit that didn't fit Thao very well. Maybe it's because I saw the good Tony first. Anyway, I'd love to see the return of good Tony. In fact, I'd love to see Tony and Anna together again! They were always so much fun to watch.


----------



## cpalma

I say, if they have to rewrite history, this is one storyline I will look forward to.

Tony DiMera, back in the day, was so suave and debonaire. He had class, romance, and his love story with Anna was great.

Andre DiMera slipping into quicksand and living isn't any more fantastic than any of our other heros that have "died" and returned to life. Pulease, half of Salem was embalmed and lived to tell the tale with the Salem Slasher/Stalker...or one of the words that start with an "S".

I am thoroughly enjoying Anna's return.

I do have a question though, can't DOOL have summer that doesn't involve an "Island Adventure"?


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> I've been watching since 1978, so I do remember good Tony, and he was great. The part was well written and Thao Penghalis played him beautifully! I've never really liked bad Tony. He's not one of those villains you love to hate. He's always felt wrong, like it was a suit that didn't fit Thao very well. Maybe it's because I saw the good Tony first. Anyway, I'd love to see the return of good Tony. In fact, I'd love to see Tony and Anna together again! They were always so much fun to watch.


I saw Thao Penghalis at the Burbank Airport a couple of years ago.
He's not that good of a driver....



cpalma said:


> I do have a question though, can't DOOL have summer that doesn't involve an "Island Adventure"?


But.... but... those fake palm trees cost a lot of money.
They need to get the maximum return on the investment.


----------



## nirisahn

Does anyone else remember Thao's stint on the Mission Impossible remakes? John DeLancie (Eugene on Days, Q on ST-TNG) was also in it.

I wonder - since Days brought back Tony and Anna, are they going to bring back Eugene and Calliope? Calliope was the designer for Anna's clothing business. And I really miss Eugene the mad scientist. Those were the days when Days was really fun! It used to have a lot more humor mixed in, and I miss that. AT least Bart's always good for a laugh.


----------



## cpalma

nirisahn said:


> I wonder - since Days brought back Tony and Anna, are they going to bring back Eugene and Calliope? Calliope was the designer for Anna's clothing business. And I really miss Eugene the mad scientist. Those were the days when Days was really fun! It used to have a lot more humor mixed in, and I miss that. AT least Bart's always good for a laugh.


Actually, they brought Calliope back for a wedding (Belle's? Mimi's?) and she was the wedding planner. She was great pitted up against Bonnie. She was written just the same and it was a great reminder of how good DOOL used to be.

What's John DeLancie doing nowadays? Eugene and Calliope were two of the best comic actors on daytime (the other set being Gina Capwell [Robin Mattson] and Keith Tibbins [Justin Deas] on Santa Barbara).


----------



## bqmeister

I haven't watched this show in 20 years.

Yet I can pop into this thread and instantly know all the characters discussed.

Some things really do NEVER change.


----------



## DancnDude

OK so yesterday, Jeremy was pretty scary with Stephanie in the hot tub. You can see right where this is gonna go.....right down to a showdown with daddy patchman


----------



## unicorngoddess

cpalma said:


> Actually, they brought Calliope back for a wedding (Belle's? Mimi's?) and she was the wedding planner. She was great pitted up against Bonnie. She was written just the same and it was a great reminder of how good DOOL used to be.
> 
> What's John DeLancie doing nowadays? Eugene and Calliope were two of the best comic actors on daytime (the other set being Gina Capwell [Robin Mattson] and Keith Tibbins [Justin Deas] on Santa Barbara).


I think it was Marlena's wedding when she was going to be marrying "Alex" who was really "Roman"

but let's not start that confusion again


----------



## nirisahn

cpalma said:


> What's John DeLancie doing nowadays? Eugene and Calliope were two of the best comic actors on daytime (the other set being Gina Capwell [Robin Mattson] and Keith Tibbins [Justin Deas] on Santa Barbara).
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked John De Lancie up on IMDB, and he's been a very busy boy. He's doing lots of tv guest appearances among other things. He also appears at a lot of scifi and gaming conventions.
> 
> I've almost gotten to see him in person twice. Once was at GenCon, which is a big gaming convention. I was on my way to his Q & A when someone had me (fun) arrested and thrown into the Klingon Jail. By the time I escaped, his Q & A was over and I missed it. The fact that Majel Barrett helped me escape almost made up for it.
> 
> Several years later the chorus I sing in was performing at the Aspen Music Festival, and John was a guest soloist for the piece. I got sick and wound up not doing the festival.
Click to expand...


----------



## cwoody222

So, gee, they found Tony already? Boy, that was easy. 20 years lost and it takes Marlena and John one whole episode to fly from Salem to walk up right to the spot of his island hut.

I thought they were going to have "the search for Tony" be the summer-long story. Guess not.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> So, gee, they found Tony already? Boy, that was easy. 20 years lost and it takes Marlena and John one whole episode to fly from Salem to walk up right to the spot of his island hut.
> 
> I thought they were going to have "the search for Tony" be the summer-long story. Guess not.


But is this the real Tony?


----------



## DancnDude

cwoody222 said:


> So, gee, they found Tony already? Boy, that was easy. 20 years lost and it takes Marlena and John one whole episode to fly from Salem to walk up right to the spot of his island hut.
> 
> I thought they were going to have "the search for Tony" be the summer-long story. Guess not.


Haha I was thinking the same thing. The soap opera timeframes always make me laugh. You can spend several weeks getting through a single day, then a flight might just take a few minutes, and then we have rapid aging syndrome where in one day a character can age 10 years


----------



## JYoung

Oh My God!
They killed Bart!

You bastards!


----------



## katbug

ROFL, you mean that you really believe that Bart is dead?? C'mon, he works for the Dimeras...he can't die, as evidenced by Dr. Rolph and who even knows how many others. Nah, he's just "in hiding" until they need him again. I'll never believe death to be permanent again.

Just came to also post (in case anyone was interested) that "I Wanna Be A Soap Star" (on SoapNet) is about finding someone to join Days. 
Judges: 
Talent Manager Michael Bruno
Mary Beth Evans
Head Writer Hogan Sheffer


----------



## katbug

Ok, if no one else is going to say it....

Seriously?!? POCKET??? OMG! They should take the baby away based on the name alone!


----------



## cwoody222

So is the woman running the Salem Gym being played by a man or what?! Andre looked better dressed as a woman!


----------



## JYoung

I'm surprised that the hospital administrator let the operation go through if there was any question about the organ's origin.

They're usually too afraid of lawsuits, unless he's in Stefano's pockets....


----------



## cwoody222

Even before Bo and Patch showed up, what excuse did Dr. Rolf give as to where he got the liver. "Oh here, I just found this, time for surgery!"

And couldn't they have just done the surgery on Stefano's jet like when they were going to take Sami's babies' stem cells?


----------



## katbug

cwoody222 said:


> So is the woman running the Salem Gym being played by a man or what?! Andre looked better dressed as a woman!


I've seen the actress before, but can't remember where and don't care enough to look her up, but it's funny you said that because I couldn't help but think that they had tried to make her and Andre look alike. I figured it would be for a "oops, wrong person...now Andre escaped again" mix-up. I haven't watched the last episode yet though, so not sure if that's the idea or not. They sure do resemble each other though!


----------



## Honora

DancnDude said:


> Haha I was thinking the same thing. The soap opera timeframes always make me laugh. You can spend several weeks getting through a single day, then a flight might just take a few minutes, and then we have rapid aging syndrome where in one day a character can age 10 years


Ah, you are talking about the soap opera syndrome which changes cute babies of questionable parentage from subjects of custody battles to horny teenagers overnight.


----------



## cwoody222

New Behind the Scenes at Days weekly TiVoCast! 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=364324


----------



## cwoody222

Will someone please buy the Days writers a thesaurus? I've never heard the word "vendetta" so much in my life!

So, the new producer has been onboard for awhile. He promised all aspects of the show - writing, sets, acting, lighting, etc. would improve and we'd see a vastly improved DOOL. I don't notice much difference at all.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Will someone please buy the Days writers a thesaurus? I've never heard the word "vendetta" so much in my life!
> 
> So, the new producer has been onboard for awhile. He promised all aspects of the show - writing, sets, acting, lighting, etc. would improve and we'd see a vastly improved DOOL. I don't notice much difference at all.


Well, the writing has been better under Sheffer than Reiley.

I'm a bit surprised they killed off John but Belle jumping into bed with Phillip is pushing me towards deleting the SP.


----------



## Peter000

Days has been turned upside-down. Belle is a bad girl, while Sammy is the martyr? 

And I think it's a rule, once three people have publicly proclaimed (in one episode no less) they'd kill a character given the chance, that said character has to be murdered (or appear to be murdered) within no less than 4 episodes.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Yesterday's "Queen of the night" line made me cheer. Just had to say it. At some point Marlena is going to realize where she belongs.


----------



## nirisahn

SnakeEyes said:


> Yesterday's "Queen of the night" line made me cheer. Just had to say it. At some point Marlena is going to realize where she belongs.


Are you saying Marlena _belongs_ with Stefano?! It would get Sammi off the hook, though. Then she could go back to Lucas and they could have a custody fight with EJ over Johnny.

I still can't believe they killed off John Black. Although, with John dead, maybe Marlena can go back to Roman. But then Sammi's _not_ off the hook.

Phillip needs to get over himself. I thought he'd learned his lesson after Chloe. At least he said he did.

Don't you love soap operas!


----------



## DancnDude

I haven't watched in quite awhile, but this bump had me thinking: what effect does the writer's strike have on soaps like DOOL? It seems like they would have a bunch of scripts written, but since there are never reruns and they show 5 a week that they would be running out fairly soon.


----------



## cwoody222

Yes, soap will run out soon. During the last strike, producers of some shows wrote the scripts themselves. Supposedly some of them were horrible. (worse than usual  )


----------



## DancnDude

cwoody222 said:


> Yes, soap will run out soon. During the last strike, producers of some shows wrote the scripts themselves. Supposedly some of them were horrible. (worse than usual  )


Interesting! I bet the writers really loved having to write around all the holes the producers put them in after the strike was over


----------



## cwoody222

Can someone fill me in on what's going on with Stephanie?

She's having all these memories / flashbacks to being raped?! When did that supposedly happen? Do we know her attacker?

Did she tell her mom? If not, what was all that deal about her taking a pregnancy test and STD test?

I must not be paying attention during those scenes and I'm lost...


----------



## SoBelle0

Ford raped Stephanie one night... I don't recall exactly when. So, of course, that's the build up of the story - she's going to have to come forward at some point. It really ticked me off at first - how she was trying to push another person to speak up, stand up against this, etc... and yet she's off hiding in a corner with the same story to tell. But, whatever. I don't think she's told anyone at all. Her Mom knows that she may have been pregnant, but I don't think she knows anything more.


----------



## nirisahn

I think it was about the same time the Max first went out with the girl that won him in auction (can't remember her name), or maybe a little later when they kept hanging out together after that first date. Stephanie was jealous of the sorority sister going out with Max, so she went out with Ford. (This was before we find out that Ford raped Cordy.) Afterwards, she went to her Mom and wanted to know if her mother would hate her for having gone too far with someone on a casual date. They're shown together and there was no indication at that point that it was rape and not consensual.


----------



## JYoung

I got the impression that Stephanie was having problems remembering the whole thing, either due to the drugs or memory suppression.


----------



## cwoody222

nirisahn said:


> I think it was about the same time the Max first went out with the girl that won him in auction (can't remember her name), or maybe a little later when they kept hanging out together after that first date. Stephanie was jealous of the sorority sister going out with Max, so she went out with Ford. (This was before we find out that Ford raped Cordy.) Afterwards, she went to her Mom and wanted to know if her mother would hate her for having gone too far with someone on a casual date. They're shown together and there was no indication at that point that it was rape and not consensual.


Ah... so it's revisionist history on behalf of the writers?

Naturally.

'Least I didn't miss anything. I was thinking "why don't I remember these flashbacks?!"

Do we (does Stefanie remember for sure) know that it was Ford for sure?


----------



## katbug

She's been seeing more and more of Ford in the "memories", which could be due to the other stuff going on (his raping other girls) or could be real memories. It will be interesting to see how they play it. Would be more interesting as a power-of-suggestion thing, but I don't think they'll go that way with it since Ford has mentioned "their night together". I can't remember when it happened, but I want to say it was around the time of the Halloween party, before Cordy admitted to being raped by him...but I'm sure it had to be before that 'cuz wasn't that the night they found out about the rape? Anyway, Steph did tell Kayla when it happened (just as a "went too far with a one-night-stand" kinda confession though).

As far as Marlena goes, I'd personally love to see her with Stephano. I'm sure I'm alone in this, but I've never liked the character and her holier-than-though demeanor, so having her married to Stephano would be a hoot. ;0) Just my (very lonely) opinion though, lol.


----------



## cwoody222

Did they replace the Asian sorority sister with another Asian actress?

Anyone else noticing more flashbacks than normal? I think they're stretching what scripts they have (due to the writer's strike).

Where's Victor? Was the actor fired?

And my official prediction is that John will return (either in spirit or real form) on Christmas Day.


----------



## nirisahn

I think Cordy was replaced a few weeks ago, but I can't be sure.

Days has always used a lot of flashbacks. They seem to go through phases where they do this. I wouldn't be surprised if the strike did prompt one of those phases.

Victor has been taking care of business in Europe for several months now. I don't know if the actor is on vacation or has been fired.

I wouldn't be surprised if John does return from the dead (again). Everytime they fire him, the ratings drop. If the ratings get low enough, they'll find a way to bring him back.


----------



## JYoung

John Anniston did a recent episode of Journeyman playing a "Victor" type.

And I figure that the "project" that Rolf is working on is either John or Bart.


----------



## nirisahn

Oh, please let it be Bart. He's the funniest person on that show! And it always amazed me that the DiMera's would keep around someone so bizarre and incompetent.


----------



## cwoody222

I think it's John. Brainwashed to be Stefano's Pawn again. And he'll have to go up against that woman who's Stefano's enemy who obviously is John's mom.


----------



## JYoung

Of course, not until Marlena hops in the sack with Roman again.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> Of course, not until Marlena hops in the sack with Roman again.


Good point. And so true.


----------



## topazgrll

*Did they replace the Asian sorority sister with another Asian actress?*

Yes they did. I caught the episode where they announced the change and name of the new Cordy. I swore that the original was the girl from Real World. I realized it one night when my mom and I were watching DOOL. I had always thought she looked familiar and it just popped in my head. The original girl that played Cordy's name is Jamie Chung from Real World: San Diego.

For a slight change of subject. I really hope that Stephanie quits being crappy to Max and just tells him the truth. I mean I know that rape is really serious and can totally mess up your emotions but jeez! This guy [Max] helped bury Ford, (had to put on his clothes) and pretend to be him and leave the house, that way the sorority could have an alibi when people realize Ford is missing!! Isn't that good enough, he saved her [Stephanie] ass so she owes it to him to be nicer, or even better; tell him what is going on. Max likes Steph so much and I know he would help her through everything. 
(Sorry but I get so worked up!!) lol


----------



## cwoody222

Spoiler



Not that this should come as any surprise to anyone...

go here: http://www.soapoperadigest.com/sod_currentcoverlg.jpg


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 - that should be spoilerized, please.


----------



## cwoody222

Really?

I mean, I did. And sorry and all. But really.... that's the most obvious Spoiler EVER!

PS Stefano's gonna come back from the dead too.. sometime in the future....


----------



## losclrk

Is anybody else already sick and tired of the EJ and Sami story. I liked EJ in the past when he was more mysterious. Now it's getting old.


----------



## topazgrll

losclrk said:


> Is anybody else already sick and tired of the EJ and Sami story. I liked EJ in the past when he was more mysterious. Now it's getting old.


I'm Tired of it too!! lol... and I just recently started watching Days. Anyway, I think EJ is hott (hehe ) and he should find himself someone else. Sami is too whiny and she always goes hot and cold between EJ and Lucas. It's very annoying.


----------



## topazgrll

Omg that was so cute how Max watched over Steph so she could sleep, and then he cried a little... AW!! He is hott... lol. I have been waiting for this to happen. Maybe they will be Day's new super couple???... hmm


----------



## cwoody222

Max and Steph are gross together!

Max was adopted by Caroline and Shawn way back when (along with Frankie). So, by adoption, Max is Stephanie's (who's mother is Kayla, Shawn and Caroline's biological daughter) Uncle.


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> Max and Steph are gross together!
> 
> Max was adopted by Caroline and Shawn way back when (along with Frankie). So, by adoption, Max is Stephanie's (who's mother is Kayla, Shawn and Caroline's biological daughter) Uncle.


But they're not biologically related, so what's the big deal?


----------



## cwoody222

I don't know... why don't you sleep with your adopted Uncle (or Aunt) and let us know?


----------



## nirisahn

I have a guess as to who CB Dimera is



Spoiler



Coleen Brady. Between the initials and the Celtic warrior woman medallion, I can't imagine who else it could be.


----------



## cwoody222

TV Guide has some pretty big spoilers today:



Spoiler



First, Shirley Jones - yes, from the Partridge Family - has signed on for 6 episodes to play Colleen Brady.

Second, Shawn, Belle, Philip and Chloe travel to Ireland to rescue Belle & Shawn's daughter. There's a "huge reveal" that will "tie up over 20 years of story" about the Bradys and the Dimeras. We'll also learn the true identity of John Black. Then there's a quote from the actress who plays Belle saying that John will be revealed to be a Dimera but I'm unsure if that was tongue-in-cheek or not.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> TV Guide has some pretty big spoilers today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> First, Shirley Jones - yes, from the Partridge Family - has signed on for 6 episodes to play Colleen Brady.
> 
> Second, Shawn, Belle, Philip and Chloe travel to Ireland to rescue Belle & Shawn's daughter. There's a "huge reveal" that will "tie up over 20 years of story" about the Bradys and the Dimeras. We'll also learn the true identity of John Black. Then there's a quote from the actress who plays Belle saying that John will be revealed to be a Dimera but I'm unsure if that was tongue-in-cheek or not.


Well except,


Spoiler



Wasn't it just a year or two ago that they declared that John was actually the son of Daphne Dimera and therefore Tony's half brother?


----------



## cwoody222

Well, sure.

Except that John used to be Lawrence's brother before they made him Tony's half-brother and Lawrence's cousin.

They can rewrite history 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Black_(fiction)


----------



## Martha

How are soap operas continuing to put out new shows with the writer's strike going on?


----------



## cwoody222

They had some in the can. Most likely the Producers have taken up the writing duties.

Days has also been making frequent use of flashbacks which cuts back on original content needed per episode.


----------



## Martha

Thanks. I wonder how long they will be able to keep it up. 5 shows a week is a lot of material to write, even if the stories do move at a snail's pace.


----------



## cwoody222

This page indicates that scripts were completed thru January.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effect_of_the_2007_Writers_Guild_of_America_strike_on_television

I assume that means that if we assume producers will take over the scripts that theirs haven't aired yet.


----------



## JYoung

BTW, who was the Bobby Bateman they had a "In Rememberence" card to at the end of Friday's episode?

_edit_
Apparently, Google is your friend.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080125120512AAgiwDS


----------



## cwoody222

Does anyone else subscribe to the Days TiVoCast? They're pretty bad. The latest one wasn't awful; I forget the subject matter though.

2 episodes ago they interviewed a security guard outside of the studio. On one hand I guess I could say it could have been an interesting and unique look behind-the-scenes of the show. Instead, it was an interview with a security guard. Hardly riveting stuff.


----------



## nirisahn

The TiVocasts have been pathetic. Then again, lately Days has been pathetic. Surprise, surprise, John's not dead.


Spoiler



And Colleen's not dead. And John is Colleen's son.


 Not Tony's half brother, and not Lawrence Alamain's cousin or brother or whatever, and not Roman Brady back from the dead. What else has he been?

Why would the people working for CB DiMera think that Belle and Claire are safer with them? And if that's true, why are they acting like thugs and not just telling them what's going on and offering to put them in hiding?

I think this show has been on the air too long. They just don't know what to do with it anymore. But it's like a watching a trainwreck - you can't look away, you just keep watching!


----------



## JYoung

So how many plane crashes have they had on the show with the main characters involved?


----------



## betativoII

Apparently not enough...

I started watching DOOL in junior high school and stuck with it until I was just out of college. Other than watching just one day of it every once in a while, I just recently started watching it again on a regular basis and have some questions...

1) When and how did Lucas Roberts become Lucas Horton. I could almost undertand if he changed his name to Brady, but Horton?

2) How long have Tony and Anna been back in Salem? I knew that Pehnglis (sp) was back at one time, but just saw Anna for the first time the other day

3) What happened to Jack and Jennifer? I knew they were back for some time, but now they are gone again.

4) How did Chelsea come into the picture? I know Bo and Billie were married, but don't remember them having a daughter.

Some things (and people) I'd forgotten over the years...

Max and Frankie
Lexie being Stefano's daughter
Bo being Victor's son (yeah, I know...but like I said, it's been awhile)

And I always get a kick out of how quickly the kids grow up....Shawn Douglas, Max, Belle...they were all kids the last time I watched it on a regular basis.


----------



## cwoody222

betativoII said:


> Apparently not enough...
> 
> I started watching DOOL in junior high school and stuck with it until I was just out of college. Other than watching just one day of it every once in a while, I just recently started watching it again on a regular basis and have some questions...
> 
> 1) When and how did Lucas Roberts become Lucas Horton. I could almost undertand if he changed his name to Brady, but Horton?


Kate had an affair with Bill Horton who is Lucas' father. Due to his estrangement to his mother (due to her inability to quit scheming against Sami), he goes by Horton.



betativoII said:


> 2) How long have Tony and Anna been back in Salem? I knew that Pehnglis (sp) was back at one time, but just saw Anna for the first time the other day


That gets complicated. Pehngalis has been back for awhile but it was revealed that for years he was Andre pretending to be Tony. Since the 80's when Tony was "good", the real Tony was held on an island. They discovered this and rescued him over the summer. Phengalis then resumed playing "good Tony" and Andre died. At that time it was revealed that Anna had been living in Salem all this time and now she's back. She's barely a minor character; she has basically no story. Days loves to completely waste their classic star power.



betativoII said:


> 3) What happened to Jack and Jennifer? I knew they were back for some time, but now they are gone again.


They're running the London (or someplace in Europe, I forget where) branch of the Spectator. I can't remember where Abby is... they aged her to be a part of the young teen stories (w/ Chelsea) but they wrote her out. She's either away at college or in Europe or somewhere.



betativoII said:


> 4) How did Chelsea come into the picture? I know Bo and Billie were married, but don't remember them having a daughter.


In the storyline when Hope returned as Swamp Girl (in Aremid), Billie miscarried her daughter. Well, Stefano actually kidnapped the child who was not dead. After some time in Europe or somewhere she ended up with a foster family in Salem, naturally. It was Chelsea. Bo & Billie found this out. Chelsea, by accident, ran over and killed Bo & Hope's toddler Zack (the one switched at birth with Abe & Lexie's) but now all is forgiven.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> In the storyline when Hope returned as Swamp Girl (in Aremid), Billie miscarried her daughter. Well, Stefano actually kidnapped the child who was not dead. After some time in Europe or somewhere she ended up with a foster family in Salem, naturally. It was Chelsea.


Actually, it was Greta Von Amberg who was Swamp Girl, not Hope.
Hope was busy avoiding Franco Kelly.


----------



## betativoII

Thanks!

The wierd thing is that I vaguely remember bits and pieces of some of what you've just told me....like the whole swamp thing (in Louisiana, right?). 

And I still can't stand John. Never have been able to. His facial expressions and sneers are horrible. I've been "listening" to the show more than watching it. While I'm at work I use my sports radio, which gets TV stations. I can tolerate listening to the John storyline, but when I'm at home watching it, I have to fast forward through his parts.


----------



## trainman

betativoII said:


> And I still can't stand John. Never have been able to. His facial expressions and sneers are horrible.


Gasp! You don't like..._*the eyebrow?*_

(I haven't seen "DOOL" in almost three years now, since I stopped closed-captioning it, but I still keep up with this thread just to see if anything ridiculous is happening.)


----------



## cwoody222

TV Guide has some spoilers about some others exiting the show, in addition to Grandpa Shawn who didn't make it in the place crash recently.



Spoiler



They're reporting that Belle, Shawn, Adrienne and Billie are all being written off.


----------



## Peter000

cwoody222 said:


> TV Guide has some spoilers about some others exiting the show, in addition to Grandpa Shawn who didn't make it in the place crash recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Adrienne and Billie are all being written off.


Didn't those two depart very recently?



Spoiler



I know Billie got that job with Victor's security firm in London. And I thought that Adrienne went back to be with Justin in Kuwait or somewhere like that.


----------



## cwoody222

Spoiler



Oh yea, I think you're right about Adrienne. I forgot about that scene.

Billie's gone? I must have FF'ed thru last.


----------



## SoBelle0

Any chance one of you could provide a quick recap/summary of what's gone on? I've not seen the show in a few weeks, and am so curious... plane crash? folks are leaving? What's up?!?!

Thanks!


----------



## nirisahn

With Grandpa Shawn gone, you just know that


Spoiler



Caroline and Victor are going to wind up together.



I'm not surprised that


Spoiler



Belle and Shawn are being written off.


 IMHO, they haven't known what to do with those characters for a while. Ever since they changed actors, the parts haven't worked, at least for me. I couldn't feel any chemistry between them, and they just weren't believable in the parts.


----------



## JYoung

betativoII said:


> And I still can't stand John. Never have been able to. His facial expressions and sneers are horrible. I've been "listening" to the show more than watching it. While I'm at work I use my sports radio, which gets TV stations. I can tolerate listening to the John storyline, but when I'm at home watching it, I have to fast forward through his parts.


[John Black]
(raises eyebrow)
I'm not going anywhere.
And that's a fact!
[/John Black]


----------



## cwoody222

Who's the mysterious woman that Steve is seeing?

When did we first see her and do we know who she is, if Steve knows who she is? Do we know why Steve is upset about her presence?


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Who's the mysterious woman that Steve is seeing?
> 
> When did we first see her and do we know who she is, if Steve knows who she is? Do we know why Steve is upset about her presence?


I'm not sure but could she be the woman Steve was involved with as "Nick Stockton" just before Kayla restored his memory?


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> I'm not sure but could she be the woman Steve was involved with as "Nick Stockton" just before Kayla restored his memory?


If she is, it's a different actress than the one who played her before. Then again, he was Nick Stockton for a long time, so he could have been involved with many women during that time, not just the one they showed when they first brought the character back.


----------



## cwoody222

So can someone explain to me why John suddenly has full access to Stefano's house and business records?

Poor writing? Or did I miss a throw-away line about him legally obtaining this access?


----------



## nirisahn

Poor writing. He decided he wanted to live in the mansion and just went there. He must have found the papers in the house. Then again, I'm two episodes behind, so he might have gotten hold of the lawyers at some point that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## JYoung

Nope, he just raised his eyebrow and walked in.


----------



## betativoII

I liked seeing the flashbacks of Bo and Kayla yesterday, but WOW....Kimberly? Talk about overdoing the cosmetic surgery!! I recognized her voice before I recognized her face. And I see she's as overdramatic as always....


----------



## nirisahn

I can't believe they brought back Nicole! Just how desparate are they for storylines? Yuck. And I was just starting to enjoy the show again.

Not sure I like the new Mickey Horton. I'm so used to the old one after so many years, it's hard to think of anyone else in the role.

I like Dr. Daniel. It'll be fun to see where his role leads.

And everyone's going to move in with John. Won't that be fun!


----------



## cwoody222

I LOVE Nicole! I thought she was great yesterday! Keep her around!


But I agree on Mickey. The new one was creepy!


----------



## betativoII

I missed new Mickey. He must have been in the episode I deleted the other day. It was boring, so I didn't finish it.

I missed the whole Nicole/Victor storyline. I recall turning it on once or twice during that time period, so I knew who she was. But I didn't watch enough to know what she was up to.

Liking Dr. Daniel, I must say....


----------



## cwoody222

Nicole was hired by Kate to marry Lucas. In order to keep Sami away. Lucas loved Nicole and hated Kate for doing it, once he found out. They got divorced.

Nicole, being a gold-digger, went after Victor. They got married. But she was fooling around all the time.

She's a huge drunk and a slut. She's a fun character!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicole_Walker

I liked how they mentioned Philip's face-transplant!


----------



## cwoody222

Good stuff:


----------



## betativoII

Joe Penny as Martino Vitale....pretty good.

And I have to say...I love, love, LOVE Dr. Jonas!! Yummy! 

It was fun seeing the old clips of Sammy yesterday. I fastforwarded through all of her dialog with John, though.


----------



## Peter000

Yeah, I watched about 5 minutes of yesterday's episode.

I'm feeling a slight "ew" pertaining to Dr. Daniel hooking up with Chelsea. Seems too much like robbing the cradle to me. And taking advantage of the Dr. Hero worship that Chelsea has. There's a lot more to him than meets the eye, I think.


----------



## betativoII

Peter000 said:


> I'm feeling a slight "ew" pertaining to Dr. Daniel hooking up with Chelsea. Seems too much like robbing the cradle to me.


Agree 100%. However, he is the perfect age....for me!!


----------



## cwoody222

Peter000 said:


> Yeah, I watched about 5 minutes of yesterday's episode.
> 
> I'm feeling a slight "ew" pertaining to Dr. Daniel hooking up with Chelsea. Seems too much like robbing the cradle to me. And taking advantage of the Dr. Hero worship that Chelsea has. There's a lot more to him than meets the eye, I think.


Agreed on both... robbing the craddle and more than meets the eye!


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Agreed on both... robbing the craddle and more than meets the eye!


Dr. Jonas comes across as a dirty old man to me.


----------



## JYoung

Please tell me that they aren't setting up Lexie for another affair.


----------



## katbug

JYoung said:


> Please tell me that they aren't setting up Lexie for another affair.


My thoughts exactly! Enough already, though I suppose they have to do something to keep her somewhat interesting. Maybe they should just split her and Abe up permanently before getting her involved again though.

I find myself skipping through much of the show again. Anyone else have this problem? I'm just bored with Steve/Kayla, Bo/Hope, John/Marlena, etc. The only storyline that really interests me is Sami and EJ and I'll tolerate a few others once in a while.

Oh and the vote for the most annoying storyline goes to: "Going Green". :down: Ugh, enough! I'm tired of it being shoved down my throat! I'm all for getting a message out subtly on occasion, but it's become more about environmental awareness than about the characters. Bleh!


----------



## Peter000

katbug said:


> Oh and the vote for the most annoying storyline goes to: "Going Green". :down: Ugh, enough! I'm tired of it being shoved down my throat! I'm all for getting a message out subtly on occasion, but it's become more about environmental awareness than about the characters. Bleh!


Yeah, good lord that's irritating. And it's painfully obvious the actors are uncomfortable delivering those lines.

At least they're making a bit of a storyline out of it, with Nick's grant thing. Speaking of, I wish they'd let us in on what's going on with Max, instead of stringing the whole thing along. Dragging WAY too much with that plotline.


----------



## nirisahn

katbug said:


> My thoughts exactly! Enough already, though I suppose they have to do something to keep her somewhat interesting. Maybe they should just split her and Abe up permanently before getting her involved again though.
> 
> I find myself skipping through much of the show again. Anyone else have this problem? I'm just bored with Steve/Kayla, Bo/Hope, John/Marlena, etc. The only storyline that really interests me is Sami and EJ and I'll tolerate a few others once in a while.
> 
> Oh and the vote for the most annoying storyline goes to: "Going Green". :down: Ugh, enough! I'm tired of it being shoved down my throat! I'm all for getting a message out subtly on occasion, but it's become more about environmental awareness than about the characters. Bleh!





Peter000 said:


> Yeah, good lord that's irritating. And it's painfully obvious the actors are uncomfortable delivering those lines.
> 
> At least they're making a bit of a storyline out of it, with Nick's grant thing. Speaking of, I wish they'd let us in on what's going on with Max, instead of stringing the whole thing along. Dragging WAY too much with that plotline.


+1 on both comments. I'm all for going green, but I'm watching a soap, not DIY. Enough already! And the whole thing with Max and Nick is getting really old, really fast.


----------



## betativoII

I was wondering, is it possible that the dean is Max and Frankie's dad? I remember years ago when they appeared, but don't remember their background. Max sure seems fixated on that man, moreso than anything else.


----------



## katbug

Interesting thought, I hadn't even noticed the reaction to the dean, just thought it was to Nick's project, which still didn't make sense for Max to suddenly start freaking out as badly as he is. I hope they do something about it quickly though because it really is starting to be irritating instead of intriguing. I actually feel sorry for Steph...seems like she can't be in a good relationship without the guy turning into a jerk (which I hope they resolve very quickly with Max). 

It's starting to feel like the writers get an idea and jump on it before having a clue where the storyline should go, then have to find a way around it...maybe a holdover issue from the writer's strike (though that's been a while)?


----------



## betativoII

I noticed it at Chez Rouge, when the dean showed up to give Nick his check. Max was just glaring at the guy. And suddenly, he is a (in his own words) "Rainman" with numbers?

I would love to know if any of you remember any history about Max and Frankie!


----------



## katbug

From http://www.soapoperafan.com/days/characters/index.html (wow, a neat guide to the characters!)


> Max Brady came to Salem in 1987 with Frankie, he was running from his father Trent who beat him badly. Max and Frankie stayed with Caroline and Shawn, who later adopted them.


and


> Frankie Brady came to Salem in 1986, with his little brother Max. Max wasn't actually related to Frankie, they were on the run from Max's father Trent. The Brady's gave Max and Frankie shelter, and eventually adopted them.


----------



## betativoII

Interesting. I didn't realize they were really related.


----------



## nirisahn

Frankie is actually Francois VonLeuschner. I don't remember how he and Max hooked up. I remember something about them living in a box when the Brady's took them in.

Days likes to keep reusing things. Frankie and Max lived in a box, Mimi lived in a box.
Almost half the characters on the show have had amnesia at some point in time. People keep getting kidnapped. And I'm soooo tired of "who's the daddy".


----------



## katbug

Ooh, that's right! He was Carly (Katerina VonLeuschner)'s brother! I'd forgotten all about that. Maybe they should start running the show from the beginning on SoapNet...give us a review! There were some great storylines that would be fun to revisit. Well, I probably wouldn't watch it all though, too many years to catch up on, but maybe a show that gives a weekly or monthly synopsis in one episode. That might be fun!


----------



## JYoung

So what's the over/under on Dr. (dirty old man) Jonas having slept with Kate?


----------



## betativoII

Days wasn't on here today (due to golf), so I have it set to record tonight on the Soap network. But I have wondered about that...


----------



## cwoody222

betativoII said:


> I was wondering, is it possible that the dean is Max and Frankie's dad?


Good call!


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> Good call!


Well, Max's dad, anyway. Frankie's not related to them, he just took Max under his wing at some point.


----------



## betativoII

nirisahn said:


> Well, Max's dad, anyway. Frankie's not related to them, he just took Max under his wing at some point.


Yep. It was only half of a good call.


----------



## nirisahn

Days gets interrupted here so often that I've started double recording it. I have season passes for both NBC (in HD) and Soapnet (just in case the HD showing gets interrupted). Most of the interruptions are weather alerts. We get lots and lots of weather alerts this time of year because of afternoon thunderstorms or hail storms. Or there might be tornados brewing out on the eastern plains. Yep, lots and lots of weather alerts.


----------



## betativoII

How about that 5 minute commercial for Midol? I was shocked, and don't think I've seen this done on Days before.


----------



## nirisahn

That must be from today's episode, which I haven't watched yet. NBC did something similar a few years ago with 'Passions' where they kept pushing that Avon line of cosmetics. It seemed that's all the characters talked about for months. They were also pretty heavy handed about the eco stuff. If they're going to get heavy handed with the product placement, I may just finally stop watching the show after 30 eek years. I watch to be entertained, not preached to, be it a cause or a product.

As I haven't seen today's episode, this may already be answered. I'm wondering what the hold is that Trent has over Nicole. Everyone pretty much knows about her past and what her father made her do, so I can't figure out what he could have done to her that she's so afraid of and won't just get some kind of help for. With her past, she can't be _that_ ashamed.


----------



## nirisahn

Ok. I want to know who's writing 'Days' nowadays. Lucas and Chloe getting it on in the elevator?! Give me a break. It's completely out of character for both of them. Good fiction works best when the world that's created and the characters are consistent within the context of the created world.

Every time 'Days' does something like this, the show goes downhill for a really long time until they get the characters back on track. What they're doing with John Black has already brought the show down. This is just making it worse. And I wish they'd get off the eco-trip already. I'm very eco-conscious, and it's still getting on my nerves.


----------



## katbug

I missed the Midol episode...must have been while on vacation (canceled the recordings since I knew that nothing would change in 2 weeks). That is too funny that they'd do something like that, although I'll admit, Midol is awesome stuff for headaches (even for guys!).

Yeah, I am not liking what they've done to John. I've never liked him and Marlena together (wanted to see him and Hope together a while back to mix things up, but they didn't go that route), but I really don't like this blank-look detached John at all. 

The Dr. Jonas thing...it's gotta come out that not only did Kate sleep with him, but he's related somehow to Chelsea (maybe grandpa?). I wish they'd give us an idea of his age. 

Yep, strange writing lately...hope it gets back on track soon.


----------



## nirisahn

betativoII said:


> How about that 5 minute commercial for Midol? I was shocked, and don't think I've seen this done on Days before.


I'm wondering if that was something local? I still don't think I've seen it in an episode. Was this an actual commercial or something in an episode?


----------



## betativoII

nirisahn said:


> I'm wondering if that was something local? I still don't think I've seen it in an episode. Was this an actual commercial or something in an episode?


No, it was in an episode last month. The girls (Chelsea, Stephanie, and Morgan) were about to go into the Brady Pub, and one of them (Morgan, I think) mentioned that she had cramps. Stephanie said, "Here, try this," or something to that effect, and whipped a box of Midol out of her purse. They showed the box, even called it by name, and Chelsea was reading the information on the box out loud.

I haven't seen anything like it since, so I'm not sure what the deal was. To be honest, if it's done every once in awhile, it doesn't bother me. Soaps (well, all shows, really) were invented to support sponsors' products, not the other way around.


----------



## katbug

Recycled storylines again...first Chelsea's mom sleeps with her boyfriend (Nick), now she gets to find out that her grandma slept with another of her boyfriends? This is just yucky. I think if I were Chelsea, I'd make sure to move far, far away from my family before getting involved with anyone else.


----------



## JYoung

Someone just shoot Melanie.
Now.
Please.


----------



## nirisahn

I can't believe they brought back Stefano. Again! Argh. Can't the writers think of _anything_ new? How long before someone is kidnapped? Bets, anybody?


----------



## cwoody222

Why the hell are they wasting an entire week (so far) on nothing but dream sequences?!


----------



## betativoII

I'm wondering if we are just now getting to what they taped during the strike. If so, we're in for a loooong, boooring couple of months!


----------



## cwoody222

They tape only a few weeks (less than a month) ahead of time. The strike was a LONG time ago.

My thought was that it was being pre-empted on the West Coast or something?


----------



## JYoung

No preemption on the West Coast.

Maybe they figure that people are on vacation.


----------



## Peter000

cwoody222 said:


> Why the hell are they wasting an entire week (so far) on nothing but dream sequences?!


When I saw the previews Friday, I groaned, because I usually HATE those kind of things. But I really enjoyed the change. It was pretty obvious the actors really liked doing it and were having a good time with the cliches. Sammy in the fantasy sequence was especially hilarious.

I thought Nicole's final statement about the whole thing was particularly funny... "I can't even keep him in my fantasy!" (Or words to that effect).

And though I hated the contrivance of locking everyone up and pumping hallucinogenic gas in, I liked some of the effects it had on the characters. I especially enjoyed John's conversations with himself and Santos. Usually I buzz right over that stuff, but I actually watched it real time.

In general I love the new John Black. Much more entertaining than the old. Drake Hogestyn is doing an outstanding job with that.


----------



## nirisahn

I'm still a few days behind, but I did see all of the fantasy sequence. Not bad. And I called it - Stefano's back, and someone's kidnapped. Boring.


----------



## betativoII

Was that Jan Brady as Dora, Marlena's patient, today?


----------



## nirisahn

I haven't seen today's episode yet, but I did read that the woman who played Jan Brady (can't remember her name) is supposed to be on 'Days' in some role, so you're probably right.


----------



## cwoody222

Eve Plumb?!


----------



## JYoung

I thought she looked familiar.


----------



## betativoII

cwoody222 said:


> Eve Plumb?!


Yep. I remembered her name after I posted.


----------



## JYoung

My predication.
Someone will kill Trent Robbins and it will be a "mystery" as to who did it.
John, Marlena, Max, Stephanie, Melanie (maybe), and Nicole will all be suspects.


----------



## cwoody222

I'd agree with that prediction!

And ugh, what the heck were they doing earlier this week bring BACK the horrible B&W film noir storyline?!

Last time it said "The end" when it was over!


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> My predication.
> Someone will kill Trent Robbins and it will be a "mystery" as to who did it.
> John, Marlena, Max, Stephanie, Melanie (maybe), and Nicole will all be suspects.


One can only hope. There's nothing redeeming about the character. You can't even enjoy disliking him. He's no fun to hate, like Victor was when he was evil, or Stefano used to be (now I'm just tired of him). There really aren't any good villians on 'Days' anymore.


----------



## JYoung

Add Nick, Victor, and Caroline to the suspect list.


----------



## nirisahn

Why Victor? He couldn't care less that Nicole is married to Trent. In fact, it means he gets his money back.


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> Why Victor? He couldn't care less that Nicole is married to Trent. In fact, it means he gets his money back.


Did you miss the scene where he told Bo that Trent is a despicable person for abusing Nicole and then was calling Nico about "a job" outside the Pub?


----------



## nirisahn

Yes. I haven't finished watching yesterday's episode yet.


----------



## JYoung

I guess that EJ has super viable sperm in addition to his other super powers.


----------



## nirisahn

I can (almost) understand Nicole not using protection because she thought she couldn't get pregnant, but Sammy? She's had enough kids by now to know what causes it.


----------



## hummingbird_206

OMG, what is up with John's hair? Did he stick his finger in a light socket???


----------



## JYoung

hummingbird_206 said:


> OMG, what is up with John's hair? Did he stick his finger in a light socket???


No, Rolf stuck it in there for him.


----------



## cwoody222

Hey - it's Nicholas Turturro from NYPD Blue as Sami's police guard!


----------



## Peter000

I hate this new alcoholic, pill popping, creepy stalkery Nick.


----------



## nirisahn

Peter000 said:


> I hate this new alcoholic, pill popping, creepy stalkery Nick.


+1000 I hate when 'Days' does this. They take an established character that we've all come to know and love (or love to hate) and suddenly do a 180 with him/her with no real setup to the turnaround. There's nothing that's happened to Nick that would explain anything about the way he's acting. Did he get hooked on the pain pills from when he got shot? If he did, they didn't show that happening. There's been no logical buildup to explain the change, and it's annoying.


----------



## Peter000

Okay. So the pill-popping alcoholic stalkery obsessed Nick turned out to be the murderer. :down:

Are they writing him off the show? Or is he going to get off because he was mentally impaired or something and get sent to rehab? I suppose you could argue that he was "defending" Melanie.

Anyway, I'm glad to see this over. I'd be happy to never seen Melanie again.


----------



## Malcontent

FYI, they fired the actors who play John Black and Marlana. Their last episodes will be in early 2009. Budget reasons. The show itself was just renewed with a 18 month contract instead of the usual 5 year commitment.


----------



## nirisahn

I won't miss them. I never liked John Black. I didn't like his old personality and like the new one even less. I will miss Marlena, but this show has too many characters and there are too many different storylines. Maybe getting rid of a few will help tighten up the show.

I'm not surprised about what they did with Nick. They've never really known what to do with him, and if putting him in prison gets rid of the character, that will only be good for the show. Then Max can take over perfecting Nick's invention and he can get rich and take care of Ma Brady. Of course, the show probably won't develop that way, but that's what I'd like to see happen.


----------



## JYoung

Doesn't Nicole realize that Stefano invented the "fake a pregnancy, switch the child scam"?
(With one Elvis J. Dimera no less!)

As for Melanie, why is she still here?
Maybe Victor can arrange an "accident" for her.


----------



## cwoody222

Whoa, Days went all 24 on us on Tuesday with split screens! High tech!

LOL


----------



## nirisahn

It's even older than that. IIRC, Vivian switched embryos with Kate when they were both trying to have petri dish babies. Vivian is actually the one who carried and gave birth do Phillip.


----------



## DancnDude

Everybody in Salem should just get a manditory maternity/paternity test for every baby born to save them all a lot of headaches later! Of course that wouldn't discover the people whose test results have been doctored.


----------



## Peter000

I'm totally apathetic about every damn storyline on Days right now. No desire to even watch the show.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Peter000 said:


> I'm totally apathetic about every damn storyline on Days right now. No desire to even watch the show.


I don't think I've seen an episode in over a year. My mom keeps me up to date every so often. What they're doing with Nicole and Sami made my head spin.


----------



## JYoung

Shades of J.T and Zack.

I'm about 4 days behind but I can't believe they killed off Tony again.
Well, yes I can. 

The writers seem to be stuck in a (very large) rut.


----------



## Peter000

Basically they want to create a DiMera/Kirakis war, and using Tony's death as an excuse. I don't really care.

They've been portraying Brady Black as a Kirakis all this time too, but he's also as much a DiMera (His dad John being Stefano's brother).

That could be very interesting in the future.


----------



## nirisahn

Peter000 said:


> ...
> 
> That could be very interesting in the future.


It could be if they had any decent writers left or writers that actually gave a crap about the show.

And the girl that plays Mia has a 3 year contract, but NBC only renewed 'Days' contract for 18 months. So how does the show give anyone a 3 year contract when the show's contract is only for 18 months?


----------



## cwoody222

Anyone still here?

Justin Kiriakis is back!

And Joe Isuzu is the new DA!

And I just read new spoilers that said that Carly and Vivian (VIVIAN!) are 100&#37; back in Sept and Lawrence isn't far behind.


... gee, Carly? No wonder they've been putting Bo and Hope on a bit of the skids (did the writers forget about his premonitions?).


----------



## JYoung

Carly?
Justin?


What's the over/under on Arianna being an undercover agent?


----------



## Peter000

Arianna definitely is some sort of undercover narc. I really like the actress who's playing her now, but they're replacing her soon.

I had to laugh at the 60 MILLION dollar bond that Victor posted for Daniel. And of course Daniel risks it all by immediately going to the hospital to administer the same poison (as a cure) he's accused of giving Chloe before. Geez. Daniel has the emotional IQ of a 10 year old.

But I am enjoying that storyline for some reason. It's brought back Wally Kurth and the new DA Joe Izuzu, who's awesome.


----------



## nirisahn

Joe Isuzu! Thank you. Trying to figure out where I'd seen that guy before was driving me crazy!

I wonder how many more Passions actors they're going to reunite. And they're using the actress the same way. Galen Gehring was her brother and the guy playing Brady was her love interest on Passions.


----------



## Peter000

nirisahn said:


> Joe Isuzu! Thank you. Trying to figure out where I'd seen that guy before was driving me crazy!


It was driving me crazy too. Wikipedia was my friend, once I found out the name of the actor.


----------



## nirisahn

His voice gets on my nerves. And he's playing a real creep. He can go away and I won't miss him, especially if the writers keep writing such bad dialogue for him.


----------



## StacieH

They are looking for any excuse these days to grease Brady up and have him run around shirtless.

Cool to see Justin back. I read someone else was coming back, but can't remember who. At the risk of smeeking, does anyone know who it is?


----------



## cwoody222

StacieH said:


> They are looking for any excuse these days to grease Brady up and have him run around shirtless.
> 
> Cool to see Justin back. I read someone else was coming back, but can't remember who. At the risk of smeeking, does anyone know who it is?


Six posts up


----------



## hummingbird_206

So they can bring all these people back, but they had to get rid of Marlena


----------



## Malcontent

hummingbird_206 said:


> So they can bring all these people back, but they had to get rid of Marlena


I think it was an issue of money on why they got rid of Marlena. They had to pay the actress more money because of how long see played the part. Using another actress would be difficult but not impossible.


----------



## JYoung

So was I right about Arianna?

Also is Arianne Zucker pregnant?


----------



## nirisahn

Is Arianne Zucker Nicole? If so, I've been thinking the same thing for a while.


----------



## JYoung

Yes.
Her IMDB message board says that she is but I have to those with a grain of salt.

That said, I'm guessing they won't write her pregnancy into the show.


----------



## nettcav

Yes, Ari is pregnant in real life according to Soap Opera Digest. It will not be written into the show.


----------



## nirisahn

Why do they keep bringing back old characters that have been gone for years? They're not adding anything to the storyline. Justin is being completely wasted, and now they've brought back Carly. Of course, the writers are out of ideas, so let's send Hope off in a snit for the millionth time and bring back Carly to pair up with Bo. Ho hum. The only good thing they've done in ages is letting the cat out of the back about Sidney. The drama between EJ and Nicole was really good.


----------



## cwoody222

I'm excited for Carly and Lawrence, especially since Vivian is next on tap. I love her!


----------



## nirisahn

I wonder if


Spoiler



they're going to put Vivian back together with Victor and if she's going to try to play mommy to Philip


 now that Kate is married to Stefano?


----------



## StacieH

nirisahn said:


> Why do they keep bringing back old characters that have been gone for years? They're not adding anything to the storyline. Justin is being completely wasted, and now they've brought back Carly. Of course, the writers are out of ideas, so let's send Hope off in a snit for the millionth time and bring back Carly to pair up with Bo. Ho hum. The only good thing they've done in ages is letting the cat out of the back about Sidney. The drama between EJ and Nicole was really good.


I like seeing the old characters. Holy crap....I almost didn't recognize Lawrence! Time has not treated him well! I didn't know Vivian was coming back as well.

I'm excited to see how the EJ/Nichole story pans out....I wonder how long before Sammy finds out.


----------



## StacieH

Huh...according to IMDB, Alemain (Michael Sabitino) and Carly (Crystal Chappell) are married in real life:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0754592/bio


----------



## JYoung

Lawrence Alemain was the guy Carly stabbed?

(And who is Carly to Bo?)


----------



## RhenCalara

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## StacieH

JYoung said:


> Lawrence Alemain was the guy Carly stabbed?
> 
> (And who is Carly to Bo?)


It sure was. I couldnt tell right away, although I did think he looked familiar. But once they started showing the flashbacks, I knew it was him.

I cant remember the Carly/Bo storyline. I believe they were an item for some time. Ill have to look that up.


----------



## nirisahn

Carly and Bo were together when Hope was 'dead'. That storyline has to be from 10-15 years ago. At one point, Vivian had buried Carly alive. Of course, Bo saved her. Can't remember why Vivian buried her alive. Carly was a doctor last time around. I wonder if she'll go back to work at the hospital.

Vivian had a manservant last time she was on. I wonder if that actor is coming back, too. I can't remember either the character's name or the actor's real name. I can clearly picture his face and hear his voice in my head.

Salem will certainly be interesting with Vivian back.


----------



## cwoody222

nirisahn said:


> Carly and Bo were together when Hope was 'dead'. That storyline has to be from 10-15 years ago. At one point, Vivian had buried Carly alive. Of course, Bo saved her. Can't remember why Vivian buried her alive. Carly was a doctor last time around. I wonder if she'll go back to work at the hospital.
> 
> Vivian had a manservant last time she was on. I wonder if that actor is coming back, too. I can't remember either the character's name or the actor's real name. I can clearly picture his face and hear his voice in my head.
> 
> Salem will certainly be interesting with Vivian back.


I haven't heard anything about Ivan (Vivian's manservant) coming back but I hope so. Real name: Ivan G'vera. He's recently had small roles in Casino Royale and Wolverine.

Vivian won't be the same without him.

Bo & Carly are known for their famous wedding on top of an Aztec temple in Mexico (they were searching for John Black's past).

Shorthand of Carly's past...

Came to Salem and got together with Bo since Hope had died. Thought her child that she had with boyfriend in France had died. Turned out that boyfriend was Lawrence (no one in Salem knew Carly ran with a rich crowd in Europe) and the child hadn't died... Vivian, Lawrence's Aunt, had taken the boy and raised him as her own, without Carly or Lawrence knowing.

Vivian buried Carly alive to keep her for taking the son back. Carly and Lawrence eventually took their son, Nicky, back to France to raise him. Carly ended up leaving Bo and going back to her boyfriend, Lawrence.

Vivian's character was GREAT and had some WILD stories. If they can re-create half of that; great!


----------



## nirisahn

I think Vivian and Ivan have to be just about my all time favorite characters on Days. The only other ones I miss near that much are Eugene (John DeLancie) and Calliope (Arleen Sorkin).


----------



## JYoung

Thanks for the recap.

I started watching right after Carly left, I believe.
Hope had just come back and was working as a model for Kate.
Bo and Billie were together and Franco Kelly was drooling after Hope.

I hope that they do something with Vivian and I hope that Ivan is there.


----------



## StacieH

No Ivan yet that I've seen. She has herself a young flunkie now.

I've only been watching the Sami/Nicole/EJ storyline over the past week or so, and fast forwarding through the rest.


----------



## JYoung

I haven't watched Thursday's episode but I can barely recognize Hope when she's being this irrational.


----------



## DancnDude

I haven't seen this show in ages. But I was home from work for the snowstorm Tue and Wed when I watched. It's funny seeing things again.

I didn't recognize Nicole at all with the dark hair. I thought it was a new character until somebody called her Nicole and I really looked at her face and had that "ah ha!" moment that I have seen her before. (She looked way better as a blonde)

Apparently Sami and EJ had a baby. And Nicole switched it at birth with hers, and then Sami's (switched) baby died, and now they found this all out and Sami's real baby is alive. And of course the baby is now kidnapped. Such a soap-opera plot!  But pretty entertaining  

I love how you can be gone for years and pop in to see what people are up to these days. And even though a lot has changed, much of it is exactly the same sort of stuff.


----------



## SnakeEyes

I haven't watched since DiMera/Brady backstory plot after Stefano returned. Sami with baby issues? shocking.


----------



## JYoung

Am I the only one who finds Hope being completely irrational and basically unwatchable?


----------



## StacieH

JYoung said:


> Am I the only one who finds Hope being completely irrational and basically unwatchable?


Nope. I've been fast forwarding through her and Bo's scenes. This back and forth with them about who is to blame for what is getting old.

And Victor has been particularly vicious for the past several months...even moreso than usual. And that injury? From what I've read online, Aniston took a fall IRL, but no one has mentioned exactly what happened.


----------



## JYoung

StacieH said:


> And Victor has been particularly vicious for the past several months...even moreso than usual. And that injury? From what I've read online, Aniston took a fall IRL, but no one has mentioned exactly what happened.


There was a throwaway line about how Victor fell while ice skating with Ciera.


----------



## JYoung

Not surprised they bumped off Mickey but I am surprised they did it before bumping off Alice.


----------



## cwoody222

StacieH said:


> Nope. I've been fast forwarding through her and Bo's scenes. This back and forth with them about who is to blame for what is getting old.
> 
> And Victor has been particularly vicious for the past several months...even moreso than usual. And that injury? From what I've read online, Aniston took a fall IRL, but no one has mentioned exactly what happened.


Aniston said this:

What really happened? "I honestly don't know!" says Aniston. "A dog, some Milkbones, a pair of flip flops & some stairs ...THAT's what happened!"


----------



## StacieH

Sounds like Johnny needs to give up the flip flops. Maybe some Crocs?


----------



## nirisahn

Whoever is writing this lately really doesn't know what to do with Hope or Carly, and they're both getting on my nerves. And Vivian isn't nearly as much fun this time around. That whole storyline with Hope, Bo, Carly, Justin, and Vivian feels very contrived, and everyone seems out of character except Bo. I wonder how much longer they're going to drag this crap out.

Killing off Mickey really caught me by surprise. And I agree with the comment about it being really surprising to kill him off before Alice. The actress is in her 90's and hasn't appeared onscreen in ages.

And since 'Alice' is still alive, it would have made way more sense for Hope to go to her house instead of Victor's. But then she wouldn't have had the proximity to Justin or been able to investigate Vivian. But it all just feels wrong based on the character history.

EJ having Sidney hidden away is about the only storyline that still makes sense. My guess is


Spoiler



he wants to find her and be the big hero to Sammi so he can win her back.


Philip and Melanie - eh.
Nathan and Stephanie - ok.
Mia - PITA. I'm glad Will dumped her.
Brady and Ari - still reserving judgement on that story line. I'm so used to seeing those two together from Passions that it feels right. I think the undercover drug thing is being dragged out too long. Too many people are in on it for her cover not to have been blown by now.


----------



## StacieH

Okay, so now MELANIE is Carly's daughter? WTH is going on? I missed one day this week, and have fast forwarded through a lot of what I have watched, so I obviously missed something! How did that realization come about?


----------



## cwoody222

nirisahn said:


> Whoever is writing this lately really doesn't know what to do with Hope or Carly, and they're both getting on my nerves. And Vivian isn't nearly as much fun this time around. That whole storyline with Hope, Bo, Carly, Justin, and Vivian feels very contrived, and everyone seems out of character except Bo. I wonder how much longer they're going to drag this crap out.
> 
> Philip and Melanie - eh.
> Nathan and Stephanie - ok.
> Mia - PITA. I'm glad Will dumped her.
> Brady and Ari - still reserving judgement on that story line. I'm so used to seeing those two together from Passions that it feels right. I think the undercover drug thing is being dragged out too long. Too many people are in on it for her cover not to have been blown by now.


The Bo/Hope/Carly story seems contrived? Gee, I can't see why... seeing that the reason Bo & Hope broke up was because Bo mysteriously gained psychic powers but then didn't use them to save his kidnapped daughter. 

(I'm paraphrasing but that's basically it. The writers gave him psychic abilities seemingly for no reason other than to give them a "story" to break the two up. It was just plain lazy writing.)

As for Mia, Melissa, Nathan, etc. I can't even keep them straight. Any character under 30 just seems completely interchangeable. None of them have any personality or actual character motivation. They're wastes of space.


----------



## cwoody222

StacieH said:


> Okay, so now MELANIE is Carly's daughter? WTH is going on? I missed one day this week, and have fast forwarded through a lot of what I have watched, so I obviously missed something! How did that realization come about?


I just watched Friday episode and I'm wondering the same thing!

WTF?


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> I just watched Friday episode and I'm wondering the same thing!
> 
> WTF?


It's not quite out of thin air.

We were told pretty much right after Carly got to Salem (and was cleared in Lawrence's death) that she had a daughter in Salem.
It was initially hinted that it was Mia but I realized that there were clues that it could be Melanie when Carly tried to rent a room from Maggie.

Speaking of Mia, I'm not liking this manipulative turn she's taken.
I guess TPTB decided that Will needed to be with a girl more like his mother.


----------



## nirisahn

Carly's said all along her reason for coming back to Salem was to find her daughter. It was finally revealed that it's Melanie. For a while they tried to make it look like it was Mia, but since Mia knows her parents, the misdirection was completely lame. Unless at some point Mia has said that she was adopted, but I don't think so.

What is it with Salemites losing their children and rediscovering them years later?


----------



## Malcontent

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/02/04/frances.reid.passing/index.html?eref=igoogle_cnn


> (CNN) -- Frances Reid, best known for her decades-long portrayal of Alice Horton on the soap opera "Days of our Lives," died Wednesday at the age of 95.


----------



## nirisahn

Wow. 95. That's a good long life. RIP Frances. You brought a lot of people a lot of joy.

I wonder how long before they can write it into the storyline? Especially since they just killed off Mickey, too.


----------



## Peter000




----------



## Peter000

I wish they'd get this Sidney storyline over with. It has to be the longest active running "mother separated from child" storyline in daytime history.


----------



## JYoung

Oh noes, Hope is addicted to Ambien.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Oh noes, Hope is addicted to Ambien.


That stuff contributed to my mom's recent hospitalization. She was getting that and Darvoset and it made her loopy.

She didn't get a split personality and go around mugging people though.


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> She didn't get a split personality and go around mugging people though.


That's the part I'm finding eye rolling.
But maybe between that and her "Princess Gina" implants, the whole Ambien thing can explain away her totally irrational behavior for the past year.

BTW, not a fan of "***** Mia".


----------



## StacieH

Is that what's up with Hope? I've only seen a snippet here and there. 

Great to see Calliope, but I think it's going to get old....quick. I'm guessing she'll end up back in Salem at some point?


----------



## JYoung

StacieH said:


> Is that what's up with Hope? I've only seen a snippet here and there.
> 
> Great to see Calliope, but I think it's going to get old....quick. I'm guessing she'll end up back in Salem at some point?


Missed Hope giving the beatdown to EJ and Brady?

And I see we got the Midol commercial this week.


----------



## Peter000

Daniel: "You know what's weird?"
Carly: "This is Salem. Everything's weird."


----------



## nirisahn

Peter000 said:


> Daniel: "You know what's weird?"
> Carly: "This is Salem. Everything's weird."


Best line ever, and I've been watching Days since 1978. :up:


----------



## Peter000

I had to laugh today when they showed a close-up of Bo and Hopes divorce papers:

"Beauregard Aurelius Brady." 

Where the hell did Aurelius come from??

And I never knew Hope's middle name was "Alice."


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> I had to laugh today when they showed a close-up of Bo and Hopes divorce papers:
> 
> "Beauregard Aurelius Brady."
> 
> Where the hell did Aurelius come from??
> 
> And I never knew Hope's middle name was "Alice."


I'm guessing from Shawn Brady.

So, will Alice's death send Hope over the edge?


----------



## cwoody222

Sadly I knew Aurelius and Alice were both their middle names.

Thank God they're finally killing off Alice... she hasn't been on the show since Dec 2007!


----------



## JYoung

I guess they really didn't want to kill off the character while Frances Reid was still alive.


----------



## Peter000

Days is now really missing that venerable Patriarch or Matriarch character. The closest thing I guess is Caroline Brady.

Maggie is kind of filling that role as well, with the younger characters at least... giving out the advice and such.


----------



## StacieH

JYoung said:


> I guess they really didn't want to kill off the character while Frances Reid was still alive.


I was expecting to address her death sooner, though. But I don't know how far in advance they have shows in the can. Maybe these were actually shot right after her death?


----------



## cwoody222

They shoot about two weeks in advance, if that.


----------



## StacieH

cwoody222 said:


> They shoot about two weeks in advance, if that.


Wow, I knew there wasn't much time between shooting and airing, but I didn't realize it was only 2 weeks.

Reid died in February.


----------



## JYoung

StacieH said:


> Wow, I knew there wasn't much time between shooting and airing, but I didn't realize it was only 2 weeks.
> 
> Reid died in February.


But how long does it take to do the scripts?

I suspect that wanted to get Hope's arc to a certain point plus they had to line up people like Melissa Reeves and the actress that plays Maureen.


----------



## StacieH

JYoung said:


> But how long does it take to do the scripts?
> 
> I suspect that wanted to get Hope's arc to a certain point plus they had to line up people like Melissa Reeves and the actress that plays Maureen.


There are scripts? 

That's true; guess I didn't think of that.


----------



## nirisahn

Plus, Frances Reid died so soon after they killed off Mickey that I think it would have been very difficult to write that into the show. This seems more natural (well, for a soap anyway). Plus they probably needed time to restructure some story arcs and to arrange for certain actors to be available. I think if they had Alice die so close to Mickey's death, it would have been too difficult to write. I think this also gave everyone a chance to grieve for Frances Reid before having to deal with portraying Alice's death and funeral onscreen.


----------



## TravisKU

I'm going to miss Mrs. H
I've been enjoying seeing the flashbacks.

It reminds me of when I was little and my grandmother would watch me in the summer. Everyday at 1pm we used to have to sit down and watch DOOL.

Travis


----------



## JYoung

Please don't tell me that for the next eight months, we'll have Chloe angsting on whether or not the baby is Phillip's or Daniel's?


----------



## Peter000

It has to be Phillip's. But this is Days. The baby has to be angsted about, have paternaty tests switched, kidnapped, found, kidnapped again, have a dangerous medical condition that only the parent can cure with a transfusion of some kind before the truth comes out.

On the other big story going on, I think they're doing a great job with Alice's passing. It's so cool seeing all the faces from yore showing up, and actually being worked into the present storylines rather than just hanging around the house.


----------



## nirisahn

Peter000 said:


> It has to be Phillip's. But this is Days. The baby has to be angsted about, have paternaty tests switched, kidnapped, found, kidnapped again, have a dangerous medical condition that only the parent can cure with a transfusion of some kind before the truth comes out.


Absolutely right. They'll drag it out past the point of annoying before resolving it.


Peter000 said:


> On the other big story going on, I think they're doing a great job with Alice's passing. It's so cool seeing all the faces from yore showing up, and actually being worked into the present storylines rather than just hanging around the house.


And I agree again. You can tell how much Frances Reid was loved by how they're handling her death. I didn't know a soap was capable of handling anything with this kind of dignity and respect and obvious love for the actor. And bringing everyone back, even temporarily, and having them act the way a real family would under the circumstances is not the way these things are normally written. They're doing a wonderful job with this.

As annoying as this show can be sometimes, and as bizarre as the writing and storylines sometimes get, the one thing this show always has is heart. I think that's what keeps me coming back every day. I can't tell you how many times I've thought about giving up on 'Days', but it's like the relative you don't really love but can't seem to ignore. So I keep watching. And probably will until NBC finally decides to cancel it.


----------



## JYoung

I haven't seen today's episode yet but seriously, Nicole can break into the Dimera Mansion with just a _screwdriver_?

Geez, why doesn't Stefano just hang up a neon sign that says "Please Break in here".


----------



## nirisahn

Considering those same doors are how Nicole got Sidney out, you'd think they would have made those doors a lot harder to get through. For a place that's supposed to be as secure as Fort Knox, too many people who don't belong there go in and out way too easily.


----------



## cwoody222

So are they really going to give us a quadrangle with Caroline, Maggie, Vivian and Victor?

*sigh*


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> So are they really going to give us a quadrangle with Caroline, Maggie, Vivian and Victor?
> 
> *sigh*


You'd prefer a Nicole-Brady-Arianna?

Speaking of,


Spoiler



Lindsay Hartley was released. Not sure why.


----------



## nirisahn

I wish they would write Nicole out once and for all. I'm so sick of her. And Vivian is being wasted. The actress is capable of so much more. I miss the old Vivian - wicked, completely amoral, and absolutely brilliant. Whiny Vivian needs to go away.


----------



## cwoody222

Agreed that they are WASTING Vivian. And Carly. Just like they do with Billie every time.


----------



## nirisahn

I've never been a Carly fan. I didn't like her the first time around and I like her less this time. She can go away, too.


----------



## JYoung

Ok, Sami's gone off the deep end.


----------



## Peter000

Sorry, I'm not going to watch another "buried alive" storyline.


----------



## JYoung

Now you can own the soundtrack, all the Days of Our Lives.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Now you can own the soundtrack, all the Days of Our Lives.


I was looking for the soundtrack on iTunes, just curious to hear some of the previews, and stumbled across the fact that they actually offer the show for sale. I did a double-take when I looked at the season cost...










You'd think they'd offer some sort of season pass discount.


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> Now you can own the soundtrack, all the Days of Our Lives.


No 'Lady in Red'?


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> Sorry, I'm not going to watch another "buried alive" storyline.


I dunno. I'm kind of liking seeing Brady's dark side.


----------



## JYoung

Seriously?
You expect me to believe that Caroline changed the paternity results?
Caroline?


----------



## Peter000

I just can't watch right now. It's just too stoopid.


----------



## cwoody222

Renewed for 2 more years!

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Days-of-Our-Lives-Renewed-1025204.aspx


----------



## Bierboy

I don't watch....my wife does....and it was in HD for the first time today!!! WOWZERS!!!


----------



## cwoody222

Wow, I didn't even know HD for them was in the works. Looks great!


----------



## StacieH

cwoody222 said:


> Wow, I didn't even know HD for them was in the works. Looks great!


Huh.

I'm off it again. Gave up after Sami tried to kill EJ. Funny, though....I've recently seen the actress who plays Chloe in episodes of Two and a half Men and NCIS.

Just looked her up on IMDB.com. There's a "web soap" called "Venice the Series." One of the creators is Crystal Chappell, and it looks like much of the cast of DOOL is on it, as well.


----------



## nirisahn

And more repeated storylines. Vivan buries someone alive. Baby being born in isolated area. Stefano has a kid he doesn't know about. Paternity test results swtched. Sammy being her own worst enemy. Ho hum. Are there no new ideas?


----------



## cwoody222

The Vivian / Buried Alive story bugs me so much.

If they're going to re-do a "buried alive" story why have Vivian plan it? Oh, OK, let's have Vivian be the victim... but what would have been great would be if Carly (her original victim) was torturing her... or even was AWARE that it was happening.

Why do a buried alive story using Vivian - that storyline is what her character is FAMOUS for - without ZERO acknowledgment of the original storyline?!

And then how long did it take for them to re-hash the story a THIRD time with Maggie? Oh, less than one episode.

So lazy.


----------



## JYoung

Thank God, Phillip finally got a decent haircut.


----------



## JYoung

Who did Mark Hapka piss off to get such an abrupt exit from the show?

And they really expect me to believe that Melanie is going to go gaga over Dario?


----------



## nirisahn

I knew he was leaving a while ago. There were several cast changes that I read about several weeks ago. If I remember correctly, there are at least 2 or 3 more people leaving. Didn't hear if any of them are being re-cast.

And I agree with you about Melanie and Dario. Bleh and totally ridiculous.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Who did Mark Hapka piss off to get such an abrupt exit from the show?
> 
> And they really expect me to believe that Melanie is going to go gaga over Dario?


Glad he's leaving. He's totally transformed into scary stalker boyfriend wannabe. Though I hate when they force couples together like MelDar.

I'm actually enjoying the fake Rafe storyline. fRafe is much more interesting than the real thing.


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> I knew he was leaving a while ago. There were several cast changes that I read about several weeks ago. If I remember correctly, there are at least 2 or 3 more people leaving. Didn't hear if any of them are being re-cast.
> 
> And I agree with you about Melanie and Dario. Bleh and totally ridiculous.


Yeah, apparently Jay Kenneth Johnson has exited and


Spoiler



Shelly Henning (Stephanie)


 is leaving as well.

I was amused to see that they recast Taylor Walker yesterday with Tamara Braun.

I thought she looked familiar but only until I read her credits did I remember that she played Steve Johnson's psycho mafia princess girlfriend Ava.

On another note, I liked Eric Martsolf's (Brady Black) performance on last week's Smallville, playing "Booster Gold".


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> I liked Eric Martsolf's (Brady Black) performance on last week's Smallville, playing "Booster Gold".


Yeah, one of my least favorite heroes, but he did a good job!


----------



## nirisahn

I can't believe they brought back Tamara Braun. I guess I shouldn't be surprised since this isn't the first time they've brought back an actor to play a different role. I didn't like her as Ava, and I don't know if I'll like her any better as Taylor.

Edit: Just finished watching today's episode. 

One incident at the end brought Monty Python's Holy Grail to mind. 'Not dead yet.'


----------



## JYoung

And it's another Midol commercial!

My problem with Tamara Braun is that she looks older than Nicole.


----------



## JYoung

I don't get it.

Am I supposed to be rooting for Taylor and EJ?


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Am I supposed to be rooting for Taylor and EJ?


I hope not! I'm not!


----------



## JYoung

So am I supposed to be rooting for Taylor and Quinn?


----------



## cwoody222

What's everyone think about the re-boot so far? Pretty boring so far if you ask me.

A few old people show back up (time was NOT kind to Patrick Muldoon) and they get a new set. Whoopie.

They're gonna have to do a lot better to convince me things are a'changin'. And ditching Vivian was a bad start.


----------



## JYoung

Well, they needed the new set.
I was tired of everyone meeting down at the pier or in front of the Brady Pub.

I've never bought the Jennifer and Daniel thing either because although Jack has been shown as flighty in the past, I found it difficult to believe that he wouldn't show up when Jennifer was in the hospital.

And do they really have to make Will gay?
It would be far more interesting it T was.


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> ...
> 
> And do they really have to make Will gay?
> It would be far more interesting it T was.


Did you mean Sonny?


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> Did you mean Sonny?


Nope, I like Sonny.

You've been missing out on the not so subtle hints that Will is in the closet.


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> Nope, I like Sonny.
> 
> You've been missing out on the not so subtle hints that Will is in the closet.


I guess I have. He's had a girlfriend pretty steadily through high school. The only 'hint' I can think of is that he's taking things really slow with Gabby which doesn't seem out of character. More out of character is that Gabby has been so insecure and making mountains out of molehills for ages. If I were Will, I would definitely be put off by that. It all seems more like bad writing than clear hints.


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> I guess I have. He's had a girlfriend pretty steadily through high school. The only 'hint' I can think of is that he's taking things really slow with Gabby which doesn't seem out of character. More out of character is that Gabby has been so insecure and making mountains out of molehills for ages. If I were Will, I would definitely be put off by that. It all seems more like bad writing than clear hints.


Off the top of my head, there's been a moment or two between him and Sonny (I recall one at the Cheating Heart) and in one episode this week, when Sonny is talking about how he feels sorry for people who are not out, the camera quick focuses to Will.
Not exactly subtle.


----------



## nirisahn

So now Austin has to move in with Sammie and Rafe because he has nowhere else to go? Why not stay with Roman? Of course, then there wouldn't be little accidents throwing him and Sammie together.


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> So now Austin has to move in with Sammie and Rafe because he has nowhere else to go? Why not stay with Roman? Of course, then there wouldn't be little accidents throwing him and Sammie together.


Maybe they don't want people thinking Roman and Austin are Gay.

Although your point stands.
Certainly, Austin could find someone else to stay with.
It's not like he didn't grow up in Salem, after all.

(Nicole would be happy to take him in.)


----------



## cwoody222

The Sami/Austin, Carrie/Rafe thing is SO poorly plotted and contrived. It's so annoying.

But not as annoying as Austin suddenly becoming an accounting genius and Carrie a lawyer.

Who's Maggie's kid gonna turn out to be? Someone to keep her from - or push her closer to - Victor?


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> The Sami/Austin, Carrie/Rafe thing is SO poorly plotted and contrived. It's so annoying.
> 
> But not as annoying as Austin suddenly becoming an accounting genius and Carrie a lawyer.


Agreed.


cwoody222 said:


> Who's Maggie's kid gonna turn out to be? Someone to keep her from - or push her closer to - Victor?


We'll find out tomorrow. For the life of me, I can't remember anyone in Salem that was born from artificial insemination except Phillip, and it's obviously not him. In fact, I can't think of anyone who's birth is a mystery except maybe Daniel, and I think he's too old to be Maggie's son.


----------



## cwoody222

nirisahn said:


> We'll find out tomorrow. For the life of me, I can't remember anyone in Salem that was born from artificial insemination except Phillip, and it's obviously not him. In fact, I can't think of anyone who's birth is a mystery except maybe Daniel, and I think he's too old to be Maggie's son.


Oh, of COURSE it'll be Daniel. Good call.

He's already Victor's God-son (that's probably who paid for the expensive procedure back in the day) and Daniel's daughter (I forget her name) is already close to Maggie too.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Oh, of COURSE it'll be Daniel. Good call.
> 
> He's already Victor's God-son (that's probably who paid for the expensive procedure back in the day) and Daniel's daughter (I forget her name) is already close to Maggie too.


Which would mean he's been sleeping with his biological cousin.

Ewwwwwww.


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> Which would mean he's been sleeping with his biological cousin.
> 
> Ewwwwwww.


No he isn't. Maggie's a Horton by marriage, not by birth.


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> No he isn't. Maggie's a Horton by marriage, not by birth.


Unless Mickey's the biological father. 
(Hey, it could happen!)

Still kind of "ewwwww" though 
(I was one who felt that Max dating Chelsea was kind of skeevy.)

I'm enjoying the Brady/Madison storyline though.


----------



## nirisahn

Daniel's been with Chelsea, too. She's also a Horton.

And yeah, I though Max & Chelsea qas kind of skeevy too even though Max was adopted.

I don't think Mickey's the father. They said frozen eggs, not embryos, so they weren't already fertilized. So the next question is, who's the daddy?


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> Daniel's been with Chelsea, too. She's also a Horton.


No, not biologically.
With Bo as her father and Billie as her mother, I don't see any Horton in there (Curtis Reed would be her grandfather.)

She is part Kiriakis so if Victor is the biological father of Daniel.......
Uhm, ewwwww.

Just how old is Daniel supposed to be though?
You can't tell from the women he dates.
Kate.
Chelsea.
Chloe.
Jennifer.

Age range, his choices in women are all over the place.
Maybe he'll start dating Caroline next.


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> No, not biologically.
> With Bo as her father and Billie as her mother, I don't see any Horton in there (Curtis Reed would be her grandfather.)


True. That's what I get for answering in a hurry from work. I forgot Hope's not her mother.



JYoung said:


> She is part Kiriakis so if Victor is the biological father of Daniel.......
> Uhm, ewwwww.


Ewwwww is right.


JYoung said:


> Just how old is Daniel supposed to be though?
> You can't tell from the women he dates.
> Kate.
> Chelsea.
> Chloe.
> Jennifer.
> 
> Age range, his choices in women are all over the place.
> Maybe he'll start dating Caroline next.


Looking at him and knowing he has a daughter that's around 20ish, I'm thinking 40s. Technically, Maggie is old enough to be his mother, but it depends on when the eggs were stolen and used. I was thinking it would have been after Melissa was practically grown up and we're talking about someone who's approximately 20-25 years old. Then again, they age people so weirdly in soaps, who knows.


----------



## DancnDude

Still following this thread even though I have not watched in ages. Still can recognize most of the characters here. It kinda makes me chuckle seeing you guys discuss the DOOL "family tree" and thinking you guys perhaps know more about these character's relationships than I do some of my own family tree


----------



## nirisahn

I've been watching Days since 1978. I'd never watched soaps before (except Dark Shadows which doesn't count), but I was living someplace that got only 2 channels - NBC and a local channel. I worked evenings, so all there was to watch during the day were soaps - The Doctors, Another World, and Days of Our Lives. I've seen these people everyday for 33 years. I can't say the same for my family since we haven't lived in the same state since 1974. I guess I do know a little too much about the goings on in the fictional town of Salem.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> She is part Kiriakis so if Victor is the biological father of Daniel.......
> Uhm, ewwwww.


Why would Victor be the biological father of Daniel?

But if he is, more of an "ew" factor would be the Melanie married (and copulated numerous times with) her uncle.


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> Why would Victor be the biological father of Daniel?
> 
> But if he is, more of an "ew" factor would be the Melanie married (and copulated numerous times with) her uncle.


Sorry, I was just wildly speculating here.
Which isn't too different from the Days writers sometimes as I suspect that sometimes, they do it when actually writing the scripts.

So we have a Horton/DiMera Child out there too?


----------



## cwoody222

I wish someone would tell Kate that she looks absolutely ridiculous with that blue streak / feather thing in her hair.


----------



## cwoody222

I know it's just for drama and just a soap opera but I wish the writers would realize that the anonymous gambling hackers coming after the boys with guns makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.

What good would it do to kill them as a method to make future hacker victims scared since they try to remain anonymous?

What good would it do to kill them to bring attention to the gambling?

What good would it do to kill them to get them to reopen the website?

Makes. No. Sense.


----------



## Peter000

cwoody222 said:


> I know it's just for drama and just a soap opera but I wish the writers would realize that the anonymous gambling hackers coming after the boys with guns makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> What good would it do to kill them as a method to make future hacker victims scared since they try to remain anonymous?
> 
> What good would it do to kill them to bring attention to the gambling?
> 
> What good would it do to kill them to get them to reopen the website?
> 
> Makes. No. Sense.


I think they realize, but just don't care.


----------



## nirisahn

This is Days. Over the years they've had possession by demons, people coming back from the dead, mad scientists in basements, inconsistent story lines, rapists turned hero, multiple characters (both male and female) that all look alike (Susan Barns, et al), bastard children that appear out of nowhere, stolen embryos, and who knows what all else. Do you really think they care about whether or not a storyline makes sense?


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> I know it's just for drama and just a soap opera but I wish the writers would realize that the anonymous gambling hackers coming after the boys with guns makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> What good would it do to kill them as a method to make future hacker victims scared since they try to remain anonymous?
> 
> What good would it do to kill them to bring attention to the gambling?
> 
> What good would it do to kill them to get them to reopen the website?
> 
> Makes. No. Sense.


Let me guess, you also watch Glee and expect it to make sense as well.



BTW, obviously evil captor #1 didn't check to see how Stefano reacted to Tony getting killed.


----------



## JYoung

Oh Abigail.
Didn't you learn your lesson after mooning over Max Brady?


----------



## Peter000

So with Kayla back, will Stephanie be far behind? Or Steve, though it seems like from what was implied, Kayla and he are on the outs.


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> So with Kayla back, will Stephanie be far behind? Or Steve, though it seems like from what was implied, Kayla and he are on the outs.


Stephen Nichols is currently on The Young and the Restless so I think not.

Stephanie, well after they way Shelly Henning just disappeared, who knows?
(Although I would not be adverse to them bringing back Shayna Rose. Maybe she can start lusting after Chad too.)


----------



## JYoung

Seriously, a key is hidden in the plaque, which was made up after Alice died?

Also, what's the over/under on Madison already being married to someone else?


----------



## Kawaiichan72

Ok, so I was totally expecting Will to tell Marlena that he's gay. Instead we have a repeat of the Sami saw marlena and John thing? Really? I need a bigger TiVo HdD if I'm going to stay on top of this while I'm off to grad school. 
Side note: any bets on whether Carrie will cheat on Austin with Rafe?


----------



## JYoung

Yeah, sorry.

I just don't see Carrie and Rafe suddenly making out.
They have ZERO chemistry.


----------



## cwoody222

I watch in the morning while getting ready for work so I usually stop paying attention towards the end as I'm running to get out the door.

But I caught the making out today and had to rewind to make sure I really saw what I thought because it was so absurd!


----------



## nirisahn

Agreed. I think they're forcing plot lines just for the sake of creating tension, and not paying attention to who the characters are and how logical the plot line is (typical DOOL when they run out of ideas). And you're right - there's just no chemistry between those two. It was like watching a bad high school play.

Edit: Just watched today's episode. the writers are are nuts. Sammy goes ballistic over Rafe kissing Carrie 5 minutes after she just made excuses to Will about EJ? She throws him out and won't even let the guy talk? Wait til he finds out about EJ!


----------



## JYoung

Well of course Sammy's being a hypocrite.
That's actually consistent with Sammy's character.

I just want to know when they replaced Abigail with Glenn Close.


----------



## cwoody222

Alamania? Really?

They do employ paid, professional writers, right? Or maybe just interns?

Alamania. Way to phone it in.


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> Alamania? Really?
> 
> They do employ paid, professional writers, right? Or maybe just interns?
> 
> Alamania. Way to phone it in.


Isn't that where Laurence Alamain is from?


----------



## JYoung

And wasn't John raised as "Forrest Alamain"?


----------



## JYoung

Abigail, get over yourself.

Lexie, get over yourself.


----------



## JYoung

Since I was right about Madison being married, I'll make another prediction and say that Ian is really the biological father of Lucas, not Bill Horton.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> Since I was right about Madison being married, I'll make another prediction and say that Ian is really the biological father of Lucas, not Bill Horton.


Whoa, that would be shocking!

Is Lucas supposed to be sticking around awhile? I was surprised to see him return, I hadn't heard about that before it happened.


----------



## JYoung

I don't know but I've always like Lucas and Sammy together,

He's one of the few people who Sammy will actually listen to when they call her on her crap.


----------



## nirisahn

I've always liked Lucas and Sammy together, too. Partially because he is about the only one who she listens too, and partly because they just seem to have really good chemistry. I think it's because the guy who plays Lucas always has a twinkle in his eye and doesn't seem to take himself too seriously. There's just something him that I've always liked.


----------



## cwoody222

I must have missed the news that Billie was returning. I love Lisa Rinna. But the writers seem to always completely screw up when she returns to Salem - regardless of the actress. I hope they do better this time.


----------



## JYoung

Pretty obvious that she's had work done.
I thought her face was going to crack when she smiled.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Pretty obvious that she's had work done.
> I thought her face was going to crack when she smiled.


Like mother like daughter. Billie and Kate probably have used 90% of Salem's Botox reserves.


----------



## cwoody222

I skipped Mon-Thurs last week while out of town. Jumped right back in to Fri & Mon barely missing a beat.

I realize it's ONLY 4 days but sheesh, did anything noteworthy happen last week?

I think the biggest thing was Hope & John are suddenly captured but I really don't care how.


----------



## cwoody222

Oh, and Billie is a secret agent *again*? Didn't they learn from last time they made her a cop / agent / crime-fighter?

Just let her sell her cosmetics and we'll all be a lot happier. We don't need everyone in Salem to be fighting bad guys.


----------



## nirisahn

Did you see that Abby fessed up that she lied? that's probably the only biggie you missed.


----------



## cwoody222

Yep, I came into that mid-way, I think but yes, got that.

The only story I'm watching really closely is Will's and now I see Kate's figured things out (I suspect EJ has too) and now Will has admitted to Marlena he didn't just kiss that boy due to alcohol.


----------



## SoBelle0

I haven't watched this show in over a year - maybe two - and decided to jump back in.
How hilarious that Stefano has Hope and John in a cell! Well, not funny for them, but I feel like I've seen that before...

There are a few new faces that I'm not too sure about, so I'll have to read up here and on a wiki or something. Crazy peoples!! 

Has Austin had as much surgery as Kate and Billie? GoodNESS!! He looks bad.


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> Like mother like daughter. Billie and Kate probably have used 90% of Salem's Botox reserves.


This is why Kate's nostrils flare so much.

Will they just let the Carrie/Rafe thing die already.
Carrie/Rafe has to be the worst couple since Mickey Horton and Bonnie Lockhart.


----------



## cwoody222

Who is that awful new actress playing Celeste?!


----------



## nirisahn

I don't know. I wish they could have gotten the original Celeste. Or at least someone who could do the accent and play emotions more subtlety. The original Celeste was very believable and had good chemistry with Lexie. This one stinks.


----------



## JYoung

No one cares about Carrie/Rafe.


----------



## cwoody222

I don't know what's more annoying... how the character of Carrie is acting while trapped in the cabin due to the bomb or the actress' horrible acting.


----------



## cwoody222

I must not have been paying attention. What was found that showed EJ was not Stefano's son? And who is his father, then?


----------



## nirisahn

We don't know who his father is, but the proof that Elvis is not Stefano's son was in the envelope from the safe deposit box.


----------



## cwoody222

So I guess I didn't miss much! 

Did we even see the "proof" or was it just a shocking piece of paper? Where did this envelope even come from? Why was it suddenly new news?


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> So I guess I didn't miss much!
> 
> Did we even see the "proof" or was it just a shocking piece of paper? Where did this envelope even come from? Why was it suddenly new news?


The envelope was the the secret that Mrs. Horton had that was in the safe deposit box with the John & Hope's marriage license from Alemania (sp?).


----------



## cwoody222

Oh wow, I totally missed the connection on that - thanks.

Although wouldn't Stefano have always known the truth then?... since they were blackmailing each other. Alice would have agreed to keep EJ's paternity a secret in return for Stefano keeping John & Hope's marriage a secret.

So why did Stefano act surprised and turn EJ away if he knew all this time?


----------



## nirisahn

I don't think that was the arrangement. I think neither of them knew what the other one had. But if they didn't, I don't know how the arrangement could have worked. I'll keep your unknown secret if you don't tell my unknown secret? Then again, this is soap opera land.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> I don't know what's more annoying... how the character of Carrie is acting while trapped in the cabin due to the bomb or the actress' horrible acting.


She can't sell me that she really loves Rafe (maybe the actress realizes that they have no chemistry) so this whole "leaving Austin right now" thing makes her come across as despicable.

And I actually liked her character back when she was fighting Sammy for Austin.

And Rafe just comes across as "duh, I love you Carrie. Derrrrr. Which way did he go, George?"

Like I said, horrible matchup.


----------



## JYoung

What's the over/under on Stefano really being dead?


----------



## nirisahn

I don't know. I've seen nothing in the grapevine about it whereas Lexi's death (because Renee wants to retire from show business) was announced months in advance. I can't believe that a character as central to the show as Stefano would be killed off once and for all with no buzz about it ahead of time. I just can't believe he's really dead. My guess is that's a fake in the coffin and he's alive in hiding somewhere.


----------



## JYoung

And yet, he never did upgrade the security of the mansion.
(See E.J. breaking in behind Rafe's back.)


----------



## JYoung

I hate to sound like a broken record, but just stop it with Carrie and Rafe already.
Please!


----------



## JYoung

I'm amused by the fact that Patrick Muldoon is on today's Adam Carolla podcast to plug DOOL.


----------



## Peter000

Major story spoiler in response to JYoung:


Spoiler



Well, they're blowing up Salem this week, and it ends on a major cliffhanger before the Olympics preempts Days for 2 weeks. Also Patrick Muldoon is leaving the show with Carrie. Or left as of yesterday, I think.



So I'm not surprised someone is making appearances.


----------



## nirisahn

I don't get how they think the surveillance tape is going to help EJ. Wouldn't the fact that he threw the gloves away make him look more guilty? I don't get why Ian would want the video erased. At least why erase the part that shows EJ pitching the gloves. I get erasing the part where he picks up the gloves. He doesn't want to be seen.

Wait. This is a soap. It doesn't have to make sense.

On a different topic - Carrie's leaving! Yay! No more Carrie and Rafe!


----------



## cwoody222

They brought NICK back?! God, why?


----------



## Peter000

cwoody222 said:


> They brought NICK back?! God, why?


I liked Nick before they made him Psycho.


----------



## cwoody222

Does anyone care less about Nick than I do?! Boring!

I saw on the cover of some Soap Opera tabloid the other day taht Chloe (yawn!) and Kristen (YAY!) are coming back.

I suspect they'll screw up Kristen's return just like they do Billie's every time.


----------



## Peter000

I like Nick.

The woman who portrays Chloe is among the worst actresses I've ever seen. And I hate her voice. Not eager to have her back.

Kristen... meh.


----------



## TravisKU

I'm excited for Kristen to return. I hope they bring back Susan as well. 

Travis


----------



## JYoung

They're going to have Nicole fake another pregnancy, aren't they?

Don't they realize how stupid it was the first time?


----------



## nirisahn

I was thinking they did it because they didn't know how to resolve the who's the daddy storyline. This way they don't have to keep carrying on the charade of Rafe being the daddy.

I really hope they don't have her faking that the baby's still alive. She was only 3 weeks from delivery. I can't imagine they'd have her carrying a dead baby for 3 weeks so she doesn't have to admit it's dead. That's just sick, even for a soap.


----------



## JYoung

Not a fake pregnancy but the fake "you killed my baby" drama.

I don't think I've seen that since crazy Jan Spears.

So if Kristen comes back, will she pretend to be Susan in order to influence E.J.?


----------



## JYoung

BTW, Jennifer and Daniel still have no chemistry.


----------



## cwoody222

Ugh Eric is back?... As a priest?!


----------



## JYoung

Couldn't be bothered to get Jensen Ackles either.
(Of course, the commute from Vancouver would have been an issue  )


----------



## TravisKU

Eileen Davidson tweeted that NBC is airing an episode from June of 1997 on Friday. It is the episode where John/Susan get married. 

I still remember my favorite part of that episode if I recall it correctly. Laura slaps Susan/Kristin and her false teeth fly out. 

I can't wait to see this classic Days

Travis


----------



## JYoung

Days has been renewed until September 2014,


----------



## Peter000

I enjoyed Monday's episode. It's the first in a long time that I didn't fast forward through half of the dialog. The scenes of Victor and Caroline comforting their grandkids were especially good. Victor comparing it to some of Salem's other wedding disasters was awesome. "No one got shot on the veranda!"


----------



## cwoody222

I agree... it's been pretty good with the fallout from the wedding.

I even paid attention to notice for the first time that they replaced the actor playing Cameron. I hadn't noticed until this week.


----------



## JYoung

So I take it that J.J. is another victim of SORAS.


----------



## nirisahn

What's SORAS?


----------



## SoBelle0

HA!! Yes, I think he is.
SORAS - Soap Opera Rapidly Aging Syndrome

I got to catch up this past week, and have really enjoyed re-meeting some of these people. I got rather mixed up about the doctor/Lexie's brother, and had to go and read up on what's gone on in Salem over the past while. What a hoot! 
Some of these crazy storylines - 
Rafe and Kate?! 
Chloe's back, and terrible?
Is Bo gone? for good, or just for now?


----------



## cwoody222

I thought Chloe has left town - for good? Didn't they wrap that story up?

I assume Bo will be back; he's just on a work trip or some nonsense. I don't know why the actor left.


----------



## Peter000

SoBelle0 said:


> HA!! Yes, I think he is.
> SORAS - Soap Opera Rapidly Aging Syndrome
> 
> I got to catch up this past week, and have really enjoyed re-meeting some of these people. I got rather mixed up about the doctor/Lexie's brother, and had to go and read up on what's gone on in Salem over the past while. What a hoot!
> Some of these crazy storylines -
> Rafe and Kate?!
> Chloe's back, and terrible?
> Is Bo gone? for good, or just for now?


Yeah, some strange things going on in Salem.

Chloe is gone, leaving her son with daddy Daniel, paving the way for an instant family for Dan and Jen.

Bo will be back as soon as Peter Reckell gets what he wants out of contract negotiations.


----------



## SoBelle0

AH, she may be. I started reading back to when Lexie died. Seemed sad, and so sudden. As I was mostly confused about this new brother-in-law that Abe was talking with. That's where I'd heard about Chloe being a very bad person. I remember her sweet and all innocent... so, it was an interesting twist. I've got a few more weekly recaps to read still. 

I've only actually watched last Fri and this past Monday, but am excited to get back into all these crazy stories - and to catch up with y'all. 

Thanks for the update on Bo. I did always have a soft spot for him. At least, or until, Jack Deveraux was on.


----------



## JYoung

Just don't hold your breath waiting for Jack to show up.


----------



## SoBelle0

JYoung said:


> Just don't hold your breath waiting for Jack to show up.


----------



## SoBelle0

This show is so crazy!!

Catching up on the latest episodes and searched out a refresher on crazy Kristen.

This is one hilarious read!! 
http://soaps.sheknows.com/daysofourlives/news/id/27309/


----------



## StacieH

SoBelle0 said:


> This show is so crazy!!
> 
> Catching up on the latest episodes and searched out a refresher on crazy Kristen.
> 
> This is one hilarious read!!
> http://soaps.sheknows.com/daysofourlives/news/id/27309/


What's really funny is the one comment at the bottom of the page, LOL!


----------



## cwoody222

So is Kristen gone for good? Has the actress left? What about Bo? What's up with that?

More importantly, did everyone catch Hope on Monday (I haven't seen past that date yet) reveal to Brady very matter-of-factly that John has discovered that he's not Colleen Brady OR Santo Dimera's son?

That's a pretty big revelation for the show to just be dropping out of Hope's mouth during a conversation with Brady, don't you think???


----------



## nirisahn

Eileen Davidson left the show in November (except for bit appearance in December). Peter Reckell left in October 2012. At some point, they need to resolve why he's gone. He's supposedly off trying to find a way to bring down the DiMeara's, but I think that plot device has gone on for too long already.


----------



## cwoody222

Wow. Bo has been gone that long?! Doesn't seem like it.

And now we have a new Will?!


----------



## JYoung

Days has been renewed for another two years or September of 2016.

Wonder if they're going to stay at the same studio.


----------



## TravisKU

I'm glad Days continues on for a couple more years. 

And Eileen Davidson is coming back as Kristin this summer! I'm sad to see Allison Sweeny leaving after this year. Sami has been on this show forever. It will be interesting to see how they wrap up her story lines and what her exit will be.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> Days has been renewed for another two years or September of 2016.
> 
> Wonder if they're going to stay at the same studio.


Why wouldn't they?

(seriously asking)


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> (seriously asking)


When Comcast bought NBC, they sold off the long time NBC headquarters building (AKA NBC Studios) at 3000 Alameda in Burbank in order to consolidate operations at Universal Studios.

They then lease back the building in order for the productions that remained there to continue shooting.

As of today, Only The Tonight Show, Access Hollywood, and DOOL shoot at the Alameda location and with the Tonight Show leaving in two weeks....


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> When Comcast bought NBC, they sold off the long time NBC headquarters building (AKA NBC Studios) at 3000 Alameda in Burbank in order to consolidate operations at Universal Studios.
> 
> They then lease back the building in order for the productions that remained there to continue shooting.
> 
> As of today, Only The Tonight Show, Access Hollywood, and DOOL shoot at the Alameda location and with the Tonight Show leaving in two weeks....


Oh wow, thanks, I didn't know that.

I went on the studio tour there a few years ago. I even have a photo of myself outside of Ballistix in Salem Place Mall 

Back in the early 2000's when I had visited there was some storyline where someone got ran over by a car (I don't remember the details). We recognized the scene to have been shot in the parking lot!

Unfortunately we didn't see any scenes being filmed.


----------



## JYoung

Daniel is soooo fracking sttuuuuuupppiiiiiddd.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Daniel is soooo fracking sttuuuuuupppiiiiiddd.


Why?

I mean, why are you saying that THIS time?


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> Why?
> 
> I mean, why are you saying that THIS time?


His handling of Teresa (who I'm guessing they are grooming to be the next Sammy).

All he had to do was say was something like, "Victor Kiriakis is my godfather and he considers me like his son. Family is everything to him. Do you know what he will do to you if I tell him about this?".

Of course, Daniel wouldn't be in this mess if he'd put a little thought into his cover story.

"Teresa has been harassing me for a while now. This is a typical voicemail she left me."
(Plays voicemail.)

"I went over to her apartment to tell her to knock it off and when she let me in, she was obviously under the influence."

"She then went into medical distress and I called 911 while applying appropriate medical treatment."

Now how hard was that?

Of course, Sammy, Kate, and Gaby area also incredibly stupid so Daniel's in good company.


----------



## JYoung

Oh, now I see how they'll write out Sammy.


----------



## SoBelle0

What?!? Maggie and Victor? Weird. 

I've been semi-following the Daniel and Jennifer stories, and FFing a lot of the rest, for the past few weeks. I totally did not know about this. How long has this being going on?


----------



## Peter000

SoBelle0 said:


> What?!? Maggie and Victor? Weird.
> 
> I've been semi-following the Daniel and Jennifer stories, and FFing a lot of the rest, for the past few weeks. I totally did not know about this. How long has this being going on?


How long have they been an item? I think a couple of years.


----------



## cwoody222

Maggie & Victor and Jennifer & Daniel have both been items for a couple of years.

If you're talking about Maggie & Victor, according to my quick googling, they married in Nov. 2011.

Remember, Victor was married to Vivian and Vivian locked Maggie in that crypt for awhile... then Victor dumped Vivian.

They also learned that Maggie was Daniel's mother (her eggs, someone else gave birth) and Daniel already knew that Victor was his godfather so that pushed them closer together.


----------



## SoBelle0

Wow! I have missed all of that. I just started watching again, with any regularity, a month or two ago - and did look some stuff up because I didn't want to overload y'all with my queries. This one took me well by surprise... and since I don't even remember someone named Vivian I'm going to have to look her up.

AND, Maggie is Daniel's mother, but by another mother? This show is such a hoot! 

Thanks for the info, guys!


----------



## nirisahn

Vivian Alamaine - she buried Carly alive, stole Kate's fertilized eggs and had them implanted in herself and gave birth to Philip, shot Daniel's daughter at her wedding to Philip, buried Maggie alive, was married to Victor (twice, I think) and was a major villainess on the show on and off for about 20 years. She did a bunch of other stuff too, but those are the highlights.


----------



## JYoung

SoBelle0 said:


> What?!? Maggie and Victor? Weird.
> 
> I've been semi-following the Daniel and Jennifer stories, and FFing a lot of the rest, for the past few weeks. I totally did not know about this. How long has this being going on?


In fact, the producers were so bound and determined to put Daniel and Jennifer together as a couple, they killed off Jack to do it.


----------



## SoBelle0

nirisahn said:


> Vivian Alamaine - she buried Carly alive, stole Kate's fertilized eggs and had them implanted in herself and gave birth to Philip, shot Daniel's daughter at her wedding to Philip, buried Maggie alive, was married to Victor (twice, I think) and was a major villainess on the show on and off for about 20 years. She did a bunch of other stuff too, but those are the highlights.


Ah! Yes!! I remember all of that insanity, now. Thank you!! 

I sure do miss Jack.


----------



## nirisahn

SoBelle0 said:


> Ah! Yes!! I remember all of that insanity, now. Thank you!!
> 
> I sure do miss Jack.


Me too. Jennifer with Daniel just doesn't work for me. To white bread boring. But with Jack dead, they can't bring him back again like they could if he was off on another assignment or something. I think they shot themselves in the foot with this one.


----------



## cwoody222

Riiiiiiight.

'Cause they could never bring someone back from the dead.


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> Riiiiiiight.
> 
> 'Cause they could never bring someone back from the dead.


I'd love to see them bring Jack back somehow. I can't remember if they just assumed he was dead because the elevator crashed or if they actually found his body in the elevator. If they 'found' his body after the crash, I don't know how they'd resurrect him. Then again this is DOOL. I hope they find a way.


----------



## JYoung

Dr. Rolf:
"I got better".


----------



## JYoung

I see that Friday's episode had the annual Midol commercial.

I didn't think that Gabby would be the killer.
Did Camilla Banus want off the show?


----------



## nirisahn

I don't know if it was her decision or the show's, but according to Soap.com she's leaving 6/12.

Change of subject - I wonder if they're going to recast Sami Brady or write her character out? Alison Sweeney's last tape day was May 19.


----------



## Peter000

nirisahn said:


> I don't know if it was her decision or the show's, but according to Soap.com she's leaving 6/12.
> 
> Change of subject - I wonder if they're going to recast Sami Brady or write her character out? Alison Sweeney's last tape day was May 19.


I've heard 


Spoiler



Sami and EJ are leaving town.


----------



## nirisahn

There's all kinds of rumors floating around. On one gossip site I read that


Spoiler



Sami is leaving town, but that EJ gets killed.


----------



## SoBelle0

Oh no. I don't like either of those rumours.

Sami and EJ are maybe my favorites! 

Nicole saying that God kept changing the plan. Looney!! And that she's been so good and now he just has to forgive her. What good thing has she ever done?
Has she changed? I haven't been paying attention for a year - so I ask y'all if that is true... Other than this one thing with Eric, that's coming out now, of course. 

I just can't fathom her or Kate or Sami ever really changing. These are women who will always manipulate any situation based on their current needs.


----------



## Peter000

SoBelle0 said:


> Nicole saying that God kept changing the plan. Looney!! And that she's been so good and now he just has to forgive her. What good thing has she ever done?
> Has she changed? I haven't been paying attention for a year - so I ask y'all if that is true... Other than this one thing with Eric, that's coming out now, of course.


Sometimes it seems like she's changed, but when it comes down to it she does anything to get what she wants, no matter the cost to others. And that thing lately has been Eric, since he came back into town.


----------



## cwoody222

They cannot recast Sami. Sweeny has been the only one to have that role; I don't think even DOOL would dare recast the character at this point.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> They cannot recast Sami. Sweeny has been the only one to have that role; I don't think even DOOL would dare recast the character at this point.


Right now, no.
A couple of years down the line, sure.

I'm leaning towards Sami finding out about EJ's tryst with Abigail and leaving town.
(Shooting him before leaving town is optional.)


----------



## SoBelle0

Peter000 said:


> Sometimes it seems like she's changed, but when it comes down to it she does anything to get what she wants, no matter the cost to others. And that thing lately has been Eric, since he came back into town.


That's more what I figured. I do feel badly for both of them. They were cute together...

Oh and now Daniel is all mad at Jen for telling. He told Nicole it didn't matter how Eric found put. They're all so irrational. What a hoot!
Is Daniel still in love with Nicole?

That's a very plausible way for them to both leave. Sadly. 
I grew up with Sami - really, with Carrie I guess, but Sami has always been so much more fun to watch!  I will really miss her character.


----------



## Peter000

Daniel needs to get over himself and his high horse.


----------



## cwoody222

Days is renewed thru Sept 2016. If it doesn't get renewed past that, I'd hope Sweeny would come back for any end-of-series good-bye.

If it does get renewed, I think she'll be back in a few years anyway.


----------



## nirisahn

SoBelle0 said:


> ... Sami has always been so much more fun to watch!  I will really miss her character.


I actually find Sami annoying with her constant yelling, her flying off the handle, and her getting mad at people and being unforgiving about stuff when a lot of what she does is worse but she expects to always be forgiven.



Peter000 said:


> Daniel needs to get over himself and his high horse.


But if the writers didn't create conflict (for no reason), what would they have to write about? 



cwoody222 said:


> Days is renewed thru Sept 2016. If it doesn't get renewed past that, I'd hope Sweeny would come back for any end-of-series good-bye.
> 
> If it does get renewed, I think she'll be back in a few years anyway.


I know the door was left open for her to be in any kind of 50th anniversary special they might have.


----------



## SoBelle0

I do totally agree! She's a horrible person. And yet I'm not as annoyed by her behavior when compared to a Kate or a Nicole, for some reason.


----------



## Peter000

So did it seem like Sami has known about the photo before today? I have to admit, I was FF through most of the episode. But she sure didn't seem surprised or shocked by it.

I'm f'ing tired of Daniel's wounded feelings. As I said above, GET OVER IT! Maxine needs to bring some reality to the guy. Or at least point out to him he isn't perfect. Actually he should probably date somebody he hasn't operated on/saved their life. It would probably bring his God complex down to a manageable level.


----------



## SoBelle0

She didn't seem to have any expression. Strange. 

The other day I thought it was really how odd how she was pressuring Abigail to be her wedding planner and then maid of honor. The way she was so over-the-top about it, made me wonder if she knew something and was trying to lock them in a spot for a confrontation. Then Kate reminds EJ that he always gets shot at his weddings or something... lots of set up - you know based on the speculation we've all generated in this thread. HA! 

And, YES! Sheesh! Daniel. Enough already.


----------



## JYoung

It's very odd.
Nornally, that's the sort of thing that makes Sami go ballistic.
She doesn't usually do the long con.

And I agree about Daniel and his fracking high horse.
I don't really care about Daniel and Jennifer but his hurt feelings are the weakest excuse I've seen to keep them apart.


----------



## JYoung

And now we know why the producers pushed Daniel and Jennifer apart.


----------



## SoBelle0

Yep. I had to look up pictures of the original Eve to remind myself who she even was... 

Has Brady been taking John Black facial expression lessons? He's doing that hilarious 'I am Mr Serious' eye/mouth thing.


----------



## JYoung

I guess it depends on whether Eve beds Daniel or JJ first.


----------



## SoBelle0

I was out of town last week, and neglected to set Days to 'keep' longer than usual. Thus, the entire week was overwritten with marathon eps from the holiday. 

Should I watch them via VOD? I won't be able to FF...
Or can you all just tell me what transpired at the wedding?  What did Sami do? How did everyone react?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peter000

SoBelle0 said:


> I was out of town last week, and neglected to set Days to 'keep' longer than usual. Thus, the entire week was overwritten with marathon eps from the holiday.
> 
> Should I watch them via VOD? I won't be able to FF...
> Or can you all just tell me what transpired at the wedding?  What did Sami do? How did everyone react?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's all been a long con by Sami (and Kate) to get control of the Dimera fortune.

Sami secretly sent evidence to the Police of EJ's evasion of income tax, so they arrested him right after the wedding. As a result he was unable to attend a big stockholder's meeting for control of the Dimera empire. He signed over his stock voting rights and gave power of attorney to Sami. Sami also managed to get an arrest warrant out for Stefano who was out of the country, so HE assigned power of attorney to Kate. The rest of the plan hasn't transpired yet. And of course Sami hasn't revealed herself yet.

I have to say I didn't see that coming, and it's a creative way of dealing with Sami and EJ leaving the show. Not that I believe EJ will end up in prison for income tax evasion.


----------



## SoBelle0

Thank you, peteroooooo!

That is not at all what I expected. What a fun twist! And Sami and Kate on the same side? Interesting.


----------



## Peter000

Just a note, the DOOL schedule is a bit screwed up due to news coverage that pre-empted it on Thursday. Thursday's ep got bumped to Friday and I suspect subsequent eps got bumped back a day also.

The thing is, the guide data isn't caught up, and for Monday 7-21 & Tuesday 7-22 is exactly the same. So Monday's ep isn't scheduled to be recorded (for me, anyway. YMMV). The only way to solve this I found was to go into the the season pass and set it to record "All episodes (including duplicates)." 

I'll probably just leave it that way since Days doesn't repeat eps.


----------



## JYoung

I've had it that way for years after a similar preemption.
Trainman recommended that for any of the daily soaps.


----------



## SoBelle0

Oh no, I'm too late. I thought Friday's showed seemed a little "wah, wah" for a Friday. 
Now I'm going to miss whatever goodness they had going on on Friday's ep. 

I'll make this TiVo change, as well. Thanks! Y'all please let me know if there's anything I really must see from this one.


----------



## nirisahn

You can see the episode on line the next day. Thank goodness, because I didn't get the work early enough either.


----------



## SoBelle0

Oh fun!! Kristen is back.


----------



## JYoung

I did love Victor's, "Somebody order a hooker?"


----------



## hummingbird_206

I think I need to start recording DOOL again. I haven't watched in a few years, so might take me a week or two to catch up!


----------



## SoBelle0

You should! If that long...


----------



## nirisahn

I haven't seen yesterday's or today's episodes yet, but I'm not thrilled to hear that Kristen is back. I've never liked that character, or any other character that actress played on DOOL. I wish the writers had more imagination and would stop bringing back the most annoying actors and characters that the show has had.

I'm beginning to think it's time for the show to wind down. Too many major actors have left and the writers seem to be hard up for story lines. At least in my opinion.


----------



## SoBelle0

Jennifer and JJ talking about the meeting with the judge cracked me up!!

(Paraphrased)
J: 'Well the lawyer did say we had a 50/50 chance.'
JJ: 'Thats good odds.'
J: 'I know, whew!'


----------



## SoBelle0

Brady has REALLY been practicing the John Black facial expressions. He's got it down! And it is just as hilarious as always!


----------



## JYoung

No, I don't buy Hope just kissing off Bo like that.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> No, I don't buy Hope just kissing off Bo like that.


I don't either. It seems like a plot device. Like they're planning to bring back Bo once Hope and Aiden get together.


----------



## JYoung

I knew that this was where they were going from when they first introduced Aiden.

I have no idea if Peter Reckell is coming back anytime soon but after they killed off Jack to put Daniel and Jennifer together, I wouldn't put it past them to kill off Bo.


----------



## SoBelle0

I can deal with Kristin. I kind of like Kristin in a train wrecky way... 
Plus, she's pretty funny.

I canNOT, however, deal with Susan. Egads! Why?


----------



## Peter000

Ditto.


----------



## cwoody222

I love Susan! She's great!


----------



## JYoung

SoBelle0 said:


> I can deal with Kristin. I kind of like Kristin in a train wrecky way...
> Plus, she's pretty funny.
> 
> I canNOT, however, deal with Susan. Egads! Why?





Peter000 said:


> Ditto.


You are just mean!

Mean. Mean. Mean.


----------



## SoBelle0

Ha!! :up:


----------



## Peter000

Wow! They actually killed off EJ. 

I remember his first appearance... he bumped into Sami first thing. It's been a long road.


----------



## nirisahn

I didn't think it would happen this soon. I know he and Sami both finished filming in May, but last I read


Spoiler



Sami's last appearance will be sometime in December. I wonder what they're going to do with her for the next two months?


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> Wow! They actually killed off EJ.
> 
> I remember his first appearance... he bumped into Sami first thing. It's been a long road.


Ehhh, Dr. Rolf will fix him right up.

I remember when he was just "E.J. Welles", a race car driver who was annoying Max Brady.

Then all of the sudden, he was a lawyer, DiMera, and rapist.


----------



## JYoung

Aiden Jennings = Patrick Lockhart.


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> Aiden Jennings = Patrick Lockhart.


How so? And wouldn't Hope remember Patrick from when he was in Salem before? He was a troublemaker. Surely he and Hope would have crossed paths in the past.

Totally unrelated, I wonder how long until


Spoiler



Kristen comes back to Salem. Will it be when she starts showing, or will she wait until the baby is born?


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> How so? And wouldn't Hope remember Patrick from when he was in Salem before? He was a troublemaker. Surely he and Hope would have crossed paths in the past.


Did you forget how quickly Hope jumped into bed with Patrick?
I'm not saying that Aiden _is_ Patrick but this situation reeks of that one.


nirisahn said:


> Totally unrelated, I wonder how long until
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen comes back to Salem. Will it be when she starts showing, or will she wait until the baby is born?


I'm not sure why that's in spoiler tags but I guess it depends on how much time Davidson's new gig takes up.


----------



## nirisahn

JYoung said:


> Did you forget how quickly Hope jumped into bed with Patrick?
> I'm not saying that Aiden _is_ Patrick but this situation reeks of that one.
> 
> I'm not sure why that's in spoiler tags but I guess it depends on how much time Davidson's new gig takes up.


I totally forgot that Hope was involved with Patrick. As soon as I read what you wrote, it all came back to me.

I put the other in spoiler tags because some people on this forum get fussy about stuff like that. Then again, I've never seen that in this thread so maybe I didn't need to.


----------



## SoBelle0

Daniel and Nicole. No, thank you. 

I don't remember this woman from Eric's past. Should I?


----------



## Peter000

SoBelle0 said:


> Daniel and Nicole. No, thank you.
> 
> I don't remember this woman from Eric's past. Should I?


I don't think you should remember. Old girlfriend out of the blue.

Has Dan ever had a healthy relationship? Maybe Jen, but even then he was never really satisfied.


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> Has Dan ever had a healthy relationship? Maybe Jen, but even then he was never really satisfied.


Let's see:

Kate, ended in bad blood and blackmail.
Chelsea, just plain icky.
Chloe, messing around with her while she's married to Lucas.
Jennifer, killed off Jack to put her with Daniel and the writers totally fumbled that, showing that they have no clue.
And trysting with Nicole in between stints with Jennifer.

I like Daniel as a doctor and friend but the writers have no idea what to do with him romantically.

Perhaps he should start dating Will.

Oh and JJ and Eve, ick.

Once while drunk, ok but twice?

I like Melanie returning.

She's usually fun.

It was nice to see Gaby and I was wondering if she's going to get out of prison soon.


----------



## SoBelle0

JYoung said:


> ....
> Oh and JJ and Eve, ick.
> 
> Once while drunk, ok but twice? ...


I meant to ask about that, as well. I must have missed the 2nd time - then saw something in the previously or a flashback that made me wonder if there had been a 2nd time. Ick!

Ugh!

Why?


----------



## Peter000

SoBelle0 said:


> I meant to ask about that, as well. I must have missed the 2nd time - then saw something in the previously or a flashback that made me wonder if there had been a 2nd time. Ick!
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> Why?


Seems like it's hate-sex, on both sides. But it seems out of the blue and forced to me. Like they couldn't think of another way to throw a wrench into JJ and Paige's relationship.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Let's see:
> 
> Kate, ended in bad blood and blackmail.
> Chelsea, just plain icky.
> Chloe, messing around with her while she's married to Lucas.
> Jennifer, killed off Jack to put her with Daniel and the writers totally fumbled that, showing that they have no clue.
> And trysting with Nicole in between stints with Jennifer.
> 
> I like Daniel as a doctor and friend but the writers have no idea what to do with him romantically.


Didn't Dan sleep with all three generations of Roberts women? Kate, Billie and Chelsea? And virtually every woman he's been involved with have been his patient at one point. He's literally operated on all of them.


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> Didn't Dan sleep with all three generations of Roberts women? Kate, Billie and Chelsea? And virtually every woman he's been involved with have been his patient at one point. He's literally operated on all of them.


That Daniel's an operator all right.


I don't think he actually slept with Billie.
There was some interest on her part and it looked like they might put them together at one point but it went nowhere and was forgotten in Billie's last exit.


----------



## SoBelle0

Wow! He really does get around...  I wonder if that Days wiki has a chart of how every person in Salem has slept with just about every other person?

Yeah - it seems there are lots of ways to create issues in the relationship of two college freshman, without resorting to one sleeping with the mother. Ugh.


----------



## cwoody222

The hotel bellboy is just creepy. Does he hit on every dude at the hotel?


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> The hotel bellboy is just creepy. Does he hit on every dude at the hotel?


I dunno, does Paul?

Sonny must suck as a businessman if he doesn't realize that if he's leasing the new space for the second club, it's not up to him to bring the roof up to code. It's the responsibility of the landlord.

(In fact, I'd think he'd have a good lawsuit against the landlord.)

If they wanted to torpedo Sonny's expansion plans, the writers should have come up with a better reason.


----------



## JYoung

No, sorry.
I don't buy Will just jumping into bed with Paul like that.


Daniel is soooo fracking sttuuuuuupppiiiiiddd.


----------



## Peter000

They're just making all of the guys in this show mindless himboes.


----------



## SoBelle0

JYoung said:


> No, sorry. I don't buy Will just jumping into bed with Paul like that. Daniel is soooo fracking sttuuuuuupppiiiiiddd.


Came here to say just that!

No. I didn't buy that, at all. 
Are they trying to make a replacement Sami out of Will?

I still don't care for Daniel and Nicole.

And, I'm on the fence about the Brady/Melanie pairing. I thought of them as more brother and sister... But, then the actors actually have chemistry, unlike so many others. It adds to the buy-in.


----------



## JYoung

I nearly fell on the floor laughing at Daniel's hypocrisy today.


----------



## nirisahn

Once upon a time I had to watch each day's episode that day when I got home. Now I let them pile up until I have a week or two, then I figure I better catch up or I'll get too far behind. The way the writing's been lately, I'm wondering if I'll finally just stop watching all together. And I've been watching since 1978! The writing just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## cwoody222

So glad Clyde is gone!

His relationship with Kate made zero sense (as did him trying to take down the Dimeras and Kiriakises).


----------



## Peter000

cwoody222 said:


> So glad Clyde is gone!
> 
> His relationship with Kate made zero sense (as did him trying to take down the Dimeras and Kiriakises).


At the end of Tuesday's episode when they showed the Clyde-snow pile, I totally expected a hand to reach up out of the mound.


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> So glad Clyde is gone!
> 
> His relationship with Kate made zero sense (as did him trying to take down the Dimeras and Kiriakises).


Guess I need to catch up! He was one of the biggest reasons I was considering giving up on Days after so many years of watching it.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> His relationship with Kate made zero sense (as did him trying to take down the Dimeras and Kiriakises).


It's not like Kate has always had good taste in me.
Besides, large reason she's dating Clyde is to torque off Jordan.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> So glad Clyde is gone!


You sure about that?


Again with J.J. and Eve?
Ick.


----------



## nirisahn

Not so sure now after what happened to Sonny. I'm a few days behind so if there's more reason to wonder, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Again with J.J. and Eve?
> Ick.


It's like JJ and Eve are TRYING to self-destruct. And he stayed overnight!


----------



## SoBelle0

Eeeek! I haven't seen any from this week yet... but, I do NOT want any more JJ and Eve. What on Earth? I'm just certain there were a multitude of other ways to break up a couple of college kids. Not the Mom.

Although, I guess with her beef with Jennifer, it seems only fitting that she'd find some way to go after another of Jennifer's men. Couldn't it have been Daniel. I mean, he's already such a mess.  Plus, I don't like him with Nicole.


----------



## cwoody222

Ugh Clyde.

Ugh JJ and Eve.

And what's this doctor memory stuff with Teresa? Is this new to us? EJ all over again?

And are we supposed to assume Victor was behind it? Is it just a way to turn Victor (back) into a bad guy now that Stefano isn't around much? Seems like that's the purpose of the drug dealing stuff too.


----------



## Peter000

FINALLY getting the story on Aiden. Not sure how I feel about it. But it's a relatively reasonable explanation for what happened and how Aiden has been acting.


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> Ugh Clyde.
> 
> Ugh JJ and Eve.
> 
> And what's this doctor memory stuff with Teresa? Is this new to us? EJ all over again?
> 
> And are we supposed to assume Victor was behind it? Is it just a way to turn Victor (back) into a bad guy now that Stefano isn't around much? Seems like that's the purpose of the drug dealing stuff too.


The memory stuff with Theresa is because when Kristen overheard that Theresa was pregnant, she had her grabbed out of the park and stole her baby. That's why when Theresa went to the hospital for the pregnancy test it turned up negative. Now she's having flashbacks of the event.

I'm wondering when Kristen is going to show up again - will she show up still pregnant with Theresa's implanted baby or wait until the baby is born?


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> The memory stuff with Theresa is because when Kristen overheard that Theresa was pregnant, she had her grabbed out of the park and stole her baby. That's why when Theresa went to the hospital for the pregnancy test it turned up negative. Now she's having flashbacks of the event.


The thing is, pregnancy tests are usually done by measuring the amount of HCG hormone in the blood (or urine).

I'm not a medical expert but I don't think that Teresa's body would have stopped producing HCG that quickly.

As for the last couple of episodes.

Ick, again.

And, I don't see any chemistry between Lucas and Adrienne.


----------



## cwoody222

nirisahn said:


> The memory stuff with Theresa is because when Kristen overheard that Theresa was pregnant, she had her grabbed out of the park and stole her baby. That's why when Theresa went to the hospital for the pregnancy test it turned up negative. Now she's having flashbacks of the event.
> 
> I'm wondering when Kristen is going to show up again - will she show up still pregnant with Theresa's implanted baby or wait until the baby is born?


Oh I had forgotten about Kristen and Brady.

Now it all comes back to me, thanks.


----------



## JYoung

I'm going to call it right now.

Paul is John's son.


----------



## cwoody222

Was that scene with Nicole shaving Daniel supposed to be sexy? I thought it was anything but.


----------



## nirisahn

I got way behind because of being busy and some traveling. I read the synopses for the episodes I recorded, and decided not to watch them. In fact, I not only deleted those episodes, but I deleted the season pass. I finally decided I've had enough of DOOL after 36 years. There's not one storyline going on right now that even remotely interests me nor do I care about any of the characters anymore. I never thought I'd say this. I thought that after all this time, I'd stay with it to the bitter end. Good-bye DOOL. It was fun for a long time, but it's not fun anymore.


----------



## cwoody222

According to a magazine cover at the grocery store checkout line, Bo, Patch and Chloe are all coming back.


----------



## Peter000

cwoody222 said:


> According to a magazine cover at the grocery store checkout line, Bo, Patch and Chloe are all coming back.


I'm excited about Patch. He was one of my favorite characters ever on DOOL. And at least (supposedly) we'll get to see yet ANOTHER Hope/Bo wedding. ;-)


----------



## nirisahn

Chloe doesn't excite me. Bo and Patch may be enough to get me to tune in again. But Clyde has to go!


----------



## SoBelle0

Yeah, I don't care about Chloe, either... Bo and Patch - YAY!

Patch was always one of my favorite characters, too. I'm excited he'll be back. I loved Kayla and Patch together.


----------



## TravisKU

I wish they would bring back Vivian. It would be fun to see her and Kate team up against Stefano. Not sure if it would ever happen because I don't think Louise left on good terms the last time. You could tell she was pretty annoyed at the reason for writing out her character in some interviews that I read.

Travis


----------



## JYoung

Dr. Daniel Jonas, Hypocrite.


----------



## JYoung

Has Brady ever won a fist fight?


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> They're just making all of the guys in this show mindless himboes.


So Will cheated while he was in LA.

They're not turning him into a himboe. They're turning him into Sammy.


----------



## SoBelle0

Exactly! I think they wanted to keep a Sami character and are most certainly using Will for the task. Now, I am one of the few who loves me some Sami... 
not as crazy about Will, just not sure he's got the right mix of sweet, yet mean, semi-well intentioned, but a horrible choice-maker kind of thing.

Hey, I'm super behind - are Patch and Bo back yet? Might check out a few eps this weekend.


----------



## JYoung

SoBelle0 said:


> Exactly! I think they wanted to keep a Sami character and are most certainly using Will for the task. Now, I am one of the few who loves me some Sami...
> not as crazy about Will, just not sure he's got the right mix of sweet, yet mean, semi-well intentioned, but a horrible choice-maker kind of thing.


Then what's Teresa?

I'm a bit disappointed with the Days writers about this because Will and Sonny were their first Gay couple and I would have preferred that they portray them as being in a stable marriage.

Sure, they can have problems like Sonny's second club or Will going to LA but the whole cheating is going too far, IMO and playing into some unfortunate stereotypes.



SoBelle0 said:


> Hey, I'm super behind - are Patch and Bo back yet? Might check out a few eps this weekend.


Aiden's still alive so Bo's not back yet.
No sign of Steve yet either.


----------



## Peter000

Rumor has it Fall for Bo and Steve.


----------



## JYoung

Really Abigail?

Didn't you learn your lesson from your first pregnancy scare?


----------



## JYoung

Oh dear.

I guess someone didn't like True O'Brien.


----------



## Peter000

Okay. So now we have "The Necktie Killer." 

My money is on Ben.


----------



## nirisahn

Someone let me know if they get rid of Clyde for good. Then, maybe, I can start watching it again.


----------



## Peter000

nirisahn said:


> Someone let me know if they get rid of Clyde for good. Then, maybe, I can start watching it again.


Nope. But Steve & Bo....


----------



## Peter000

Didn't Steve get his eye fixed sometime in the past? How did it get back to the patch?


----------



## JYoung

nirisahn said:


> Someone let me know if they get rid of Clyde for good. Then, maybe, I can start watching it again.


If Clyde's the necktie killer, he could be going away.

He's my current pick for the killer.

However, since this is Days, the killer could turn out to be Nick Fallon.


----------



## SoBelle0

Wow! Did not expect that. I took another break - checked back remembering Patch was returning... And yeah! Didn't he stop wearing the patch a few years ago? Anyway, very surprised to see Paige had been killed and Bo is back on the screen. Looking forward to catching up! I've got 4 more eps saved up.


----------



## JYoung

Why do we have the Rafe loves Hope storyline?

Isn't the upcoming Bo vs. Aiden conflict enough?


----------



## Peter000

Peter000 said:


> Okay. So now we have "The Necktie Killer."
> 
> My money is on Ben.


Called it! :up:


----------



## SoBelle0

I was coming to say that. You sure did!! Man, that's a pretty good twist by Day's standards. Ha! 

Watching Friday's - and while typing Andre appeared on my screen!! I must say I love seeing all of these old timers. 

I also want to know just how much of Marlena's life has been spent in a hospital bed? Every year, at some point, she's attacked or injured or possessed.


----------



## JYoung

I also had the thought that after Deidre Hall read the script, she had to have at least thought, "Geez, do you know how many times I've been assaulted in this show?"

Wasn't Andre killed a few years back while masquerading as Tony?
(They then found the real Tony on a deserted island.)

Hey, at least I googled Brita Englund by myself.

Poor Ben, another likable character turned into a psychopath on a writer's whim.


----------



## Peter000

I thought Andre and Tony changed places and Andre ended up on the island. Probably my faulty memory. 

I've never liked Ben for some reason. Way too insecure and hotheaded. I think they started Ben's dark side with that little Florida story and his former boss being killed.


----------



## JYoung

Ok, I have to admit that I didn't see that coming (at least not until Ben returned to the apartment).

Now we know why Gabby's back.


----------



## Peter000

Will got murdered because the Cable Guy didn't show up. Still trying to process that one.

Still, they did a pretty good job with the actual murder... really scary!


----------



## JYoung

That was well done.

But when Ben returned to the apartment, I was like "well, now I know why Will suddenly called Sonny".


----------



## Peter000

I was spoiled about it from DaysCafe.com. They didn't directly say it but I pieced together what was going to happen from the vague hints. But it was still well done, and I'm surprised they killed off such a major character.


----------



## cwoody222

So Chase has come down with SORAS? And he's not the only one...

http://www.tvinsider.com/article/34...s-grows-a-new-teen-set-practically-overnight/

I was watching Wednesday's episode at the gym on my phone so I was a little distracted but I had NO IDEA what the heck was going on with the double Aidens and bride Hope.


----------



## JYoung

I noticed Chase's SORAS right away and figured that Ciara and Theo weren't far behind, especially with Joey contracting it as well.

I guess that since JJ's Days as an angsty teen seem to be receding, they decided to bring in a new batch.

I'm a little surprised that Chase is one of them though since I kind of think that Aiden is going to get himself killed soon.


----------



## JYoung

Looks like Casey Moss has been a bad boy.


----------



## Peter000

Idiot.


----------



## JYoung

(Blink, Blink)

Did they just kill off Bo?


----------



## Peter000

Yep. Sure seems so.


----------



## JYoung

Huh.

I guess Peter Reckell thinks he's really done with the part.

Although he hints that this isn't the end....

http://soapshows.com/days-of-our-li...-peter-reckells-heartfelt-thank-yous-to-fans/


----------



## cwoody222

I must not be paying close enough attention as I should... Who's the woman helping Kayla & Patch's son get them back together?

And what's her motivation?


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> I must not be paying close enough attention as I should... Who's the woman helping Kayla & Patch's son get them back together?
> 
> And what's her motivation?


You didn't recognize Tamara Braun as (I'm assuming) Ava Vitali?
Steve's obsessive mafia princess ex-girlfriend?

Her motivation, well, that's the question, isn't it?

Am I supposed to be in awe of the guy who's now playing Phillip?
I saw an NBC advertisement who made out the actor to be a big deal.

He just looks haggard to me. (Or maybe it's another case of SORAS.)


----------



## cwoody222

Ah, Ava! Now I remember. Thanks.


----------



## Peter000

Who is the guy sitting next to Chase at the teen after-party? Is that Parker?


----------



## SoBelle0

I'm a week behind, and skipped a bunch, but I saw a recent one and apparently some huge tragedy lies ahead for the gorgeous people of Salem. I saw there are new comments. Can't wait!

I am having some trouble with the current storylines...

+ I keep forgetting that this guy is Philip,
+ Brady is making me like Theresa,
+ I feel like a horrible person, because I'm not worried about Thomas. 
+ I have absolutely no idea who these two amazing looking cheese balls are... She seems to have some connection to Patch. I don't get it or remember, if I should.

I'll slow down a bit.


----------



## SoBelle0

Ava! Thanks for that.

I wanted to laugh at the tragedy bit - so both of them need a heart, and Maggie must decide. Just so over the top to have every single family affected at one time. 

I will miss Daniel, though. 

Are they saying that Eric's heart exploded, and that's why he crashed? not because he was drunk? Because he was quite clearly drunk!

Sorry, Peter, I wasn't paying attention to the kids table. Parker is the only other kid on the show right now, right - I guess they could age him up just as quickly as they've done with the rest of the 5 year olds.


----------



## JYoung

So, did Deidre Hall read the script and say, "I'm abducted? Again?!"


----------



## Peter000

The set department must have gotten a good deal on a warehouse.


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> The set department must have gotten a good deal on a warehouse.


I think that it's actually an empty soundstage in the facility where they shoot Days in Burbank.


----------



## cwoody222

Those filmed scenes (instead of taped) look so cheesy.


----------



## SoBelle0

JJ is a police officer now?

At least they did dispatch with most of the abduction bits quickly. Waiting to learn how John gets out. I don't recall this 'father' of his. Should I?


----------



## SoBelle0

cwoody222 said:


> Those filmed scenes (instead of taped) look so cheesy.


Boy, they really do!


----------



## JYoung

SoBelle0 said:


> JJ is a police officer now?


Yes.
There was a line about how he graduated from the Academy early.



SoBelle0 said:


> At least they did dispatch with most of the abduction bits quickly. Waiting to learn how John gets out. I don't recall this 'father' of his. Should I?


Nope.
They rewrote John's history again last year where he's not the son of Santo DiMera and Colleen Brady (so Brady could bang Theresa) so this old Ninja is a new guy.

BTW, shouldn't Justin recuse himself from Steve's case?


----------



## StacieH

Has anyone else heard about Deidre Hall and Drake Hogestyn getting married IRL? I saw something online awhile ago, but I don't know if it's true.


----------



## JYoung

So, today's Days got partially interrupted by a news break and I missed some stuff.

Would someone please tell me exactly how Ra's Al Ghul Yo Ling died?
The last I saw, Rafe and Steve were holding guns on him and when we got back to him after the interruption, he was keeled over on the floor.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> So, today's Days got partially interrupted by a news break and I missed some stuff.
> 
> Would someone please tell me exactly how Ra's Al Ghul Yo Ling died?
> The last I saw, Rafe and Steve were holding guns on him and when we got back to him after the interruption, he was keeled over on the floor.


Ling took some poison instead of getting taken in to custody.


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> Ling took some poison instead of getting taken in to custody.


Thanks.

So suicide then.
So is it a real suicide or a fake suicide?


----------



## Peter000

Real for now, fake later.


----------



## Peter000

Mondays 5/9/16 Days was awesome. It's the first time I haven't FF'd through at least one scene or another. It was totally ridiculous, but at the same time I couldn't look away. 

When I first found out they were bringing back Aiden, I thought NO WAY. But of course they played the double card. And dedicated a whole show to Aiden being kept in an empty warehouse somewhere. His only friend a dead bird... building a little nest out of toilet paper.  Keeping a crazy-journal. "Gotta keep my strength up." 

Just perfectly entertaining. Now I want him back with Hope. Rafe should understand... he was in the same situation a few years ago with the DiMeras. 

Anyway, finally an interesting thing happening on Days.

And what's the deal with Dario's 35-o'clock shadow? Geez, dial it back a bit dude.


----------



## JYoung

You'd think that with all the Dimera doubles and fake deaths in the past, they would routinely do fingerprint and DNA testing of the corpse to confirm identity.


----------



## SoBelle0

Dad??

The baseball player is John's son?

Looks like I need to start back on an older one.  I was caught up before vacation... Things are moving. 

I'm no longer a fan of Aiden and Hope. 
And don't want the new woman who's moved in with Rafe's mom. 
So, I think that means I want Hope and Rafe together. 

I want to see Deimos, Kate, and Nicole. 

I'm as surprised as you.


----------



## JYoung

SoBelle0 said:


> Dad??
> 
> The baseball player is John's son?
> 
> Looks like I need to start back on an older one.  I was caught up before vacation... Things are moving.


Errrr, Paul being John's son has been a thing for over a year now.


----------



## SoBelle0

Oh really? I have no recollection of that, at all. 

I know I ffwd a lot - but darn. I better try to pay better attention.


----------



## SoBelle0

Why would anyone think it's okay that Deimos needs to 'finish things up' before he can come to Salem and get Nicole out of trouble? Wouldn't anyone who cares for someone, in even the smallest way, come back and say, "Hey, I'm alive. Kate pushed me. But I got better. No big."

Drama! Drives me batty, yet I keep coming back. Ha!


----------



## JYoung

Iiittttt'ssss Clyde.


----------



## Peter000

I have no idea who Orpheus is.


----------



## JYoung

I did Google him.
Suffice it to say, there's some history between him and Marlena.


----------



## JYoung

I'm guessing that this isn't the type of publicity Arianne Zucker wanted.

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/201...r-trump-revelations-it-s-not-about-me-n662396


----------



## JYoung

Sad news for Days fans, Joseph Mascolo has passed at 87.



> One of the all-time great villains of daytime television is gone, as actor Joseph Mascolo, best known for his long stint playing criminal mastermind Stefano DiMera on NBC's _Days of Our Lives_ died on Wednesday following a battle with Alzheimer's Disease. He was 87.


----------



## Peter000

It's pretty impressive that Joseph Mascolo was acting well into his 80s!


----------



## SoBelle0

Patty?

And a different Abigail? 

Stefano will be missed! I didn't know he had Alzheimer's.


----------



## SoBelle0

Ooh! Hattie! 

I go too far between catch ups, it seems. I thought for sure it was going to be some Marlena split personalty thing. Ha!!


----------



## SoBelle0

Okay, I'm all caught up. 

So, is there a reason for the new Abigail? Did she have plastic surgery to hide, then decided to come back to life at just the wrong time, and drawn out for how long? And why was she pretending anyway? 

Ugh! The drama. 

I did enjoy the sweet bit between Kate and Adrienne. I've never been a big fan of Adrienne - she's playing this current storyline very thoughtfully and respectfully. I like it.


----------



## Peter000

The reason for the new Abby is that the old Abby actress left the role. I'm so sick of that storyline. Hope it wraps up soon.


----------



## SoBelle0

Ah, okay! So that's why everyone recognizes her. For being dead, very few people seem all that surprised when they see her. I guess it's been going on for longer than I'd realized. I'll join you in hoping...


----------



## RGM1138

I haven't watch this show probably since the 90s, and even then only occasionally. I was actually channel surfing today and noticed Ned Quartermaine from GH. I guess he's working both shows at the same time. 

Saw a few other somewhat familiar faces from other soaps as well. Are these the only two soaps left standing? In the 60s through the 80s, soap operas ruled daytime tv.


----------



## JYoung

When was that footage of Joseph Mascolo shot?


----------



## Peter000

Must have been shortly before he died.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I haven't watched Days in many years. I can pretty much pinpoint it to the time they "killed off" Alice Horton and also killed off Bo and Hope's child. Ridiculous. (Yes, I know she came back.

Anyway, just want to say RIP again Joe Mascolo. I met him at a fanfest in Orlando a few years ago. He was such a nice guy. I always say Days was better before the Internet and spoilers. His hand on a chess board (showing his ring) or his music playing was exciting!


----------



## SoBelle0

"My brother had jungle madness." Bwahahaha!! 

A bunch of people I don't like are trapped on an island with a killer. 
Yay!! Must be Summer!


----------



## Peter000

What percentage of Days characters have been trapped on an island at one point or another?


----------



## SoBelle0

Island returned too many. I cracked up scrolling through the 60 hits for Plane crashes. So, I'm going with 88%. 

Search


----------



## SoBelle0

Sami!! Y’all didn’t tell me Sami was back. Yay! Is this a temp thing while they search for Will? I haven’t googled yet to see... 

And, what is that? Will might be alive?!? I don’t care one whit about Will, so that seems an odd storyline. Well, most of the storylines are odd, aren’t they. Ha!

I’m going to get caught up, now.


----------



## Peter000

The Sami and Will storylines are temporary from what I've heard. It's very odd.

The Halloween episode is pretty good.


----------



## MikeBear

SoBelle0 said:


> Sami!! Y'all didn't tell me Sami was back. Yay! Is this a temp thing while they search for Will? I haven't googled yet to see...
> 
> And, what is that? Will might be alive?!? I don't care one whit about Will, so that seems an odd storyline. Well, most of the storylines are odd, aren't they. Ha!
> 
> I'm going to get caught up, now.


Hard to tell how long it'll last. They sure milked the clone story long enough. Looks like Elvis has Will stashed in his back room.


----------



## SoBelle0

5/30/18 episode. Thursday.

Haha! When Chloe and Eve walked in on Brady and Theresa, all I could see was that Simpson's kid pointing and saying HaHa!

I do not like Eve. At all. Seems I didn't realize that I liked Theresa less. Which says a lot considering I'm a big Sami fan.


----------



## JYoung

Quite honestly, the writers have done a horrible job in matching up Brady with romantic partners over the years.
Eve, Theresa (Jeannie), Kristin, all terrible. Chloe too.
Nicole was kind of, sort of, ok.

But the only matchups that I've thought that worked well were Madison and Melanie.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Madison


I have no recollection of this character at all.


----------



## JYoung

Madison James


----------



## MikeBear

SoBelle0 said:


> 5/30/18 episode. Thursday.
> 
> Haha! When Chloe and Eve walked in on Brady and Theresa, all I could see was that Simpson's kid pointing and saying HaHa!
> 
> I do not like Eve. At all. Seems I didn't realize that I liked Theresa less. Which says a lot considering I'm a big Sami fan.


Yep, my avatar!


----------



## cwoody222

So do we think is Baby Bonnie’s baby daddy?

Bonnie mentioned that Lucas is related to the father. And since Kate & Roman just mentioned their never-mentioned children, Rex & Cassie, I am guessing Rex. He and Mimi have a history.

Rex is returning to the show, too. Confusingly, played by an ex-Brady actor.

Thoughts?


----------



## JYoung

Kyle Lowder?

BTW, I'm not sure that a half brother would be a close enough DNA match and as I recall, Lucas doesn't have any full blooded siblings.


----------



## cwoody222

Yes, Kyle is returning but as Rex.

Do you think the wrtiters are worried about such scientific accuracy? ;-)


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Lucas doesn't have any full blooded siblings.


Who is Lucas's dad?

And are Bonnie and Adrienne separated at birth twins?


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Yes, Kyle is returning but as Rex.
> 
> Do you think the wrtiters are worried about such scientific accuracy? ;-)


No.




Peter000 said:


> Who is Lucas's dad?


Jennifer (and Mike's) dad, Bill Horton.
(Bill had an affair with Kate, which historically, has been a source of friction between her and Laura. Austin and Billie's father was Curtis Reed.)



Peter000 said:


> And are Bonnie and Adrienne separated at birth twins?


We've seen nothing to suggest that.
(I think that the writers just decided to have fun with the fact that Judi Evans played Bonnie Lockhart in between stints playing Adrienne.)


----------



## cwoody222

Sad news 

https://ew.com/tv/2018/10/10/peggy-mccay-dead-days-of-our-lives


----------



## JYoung

Sadly, I've been expecting this for quite a while now.
She didn't look well in her last few appearances on the show.
RIP.


----------



## Peter000




----------



## JYoung

Double Brady!


----------



## Peter000

It is weird watching him play Rex.


----------



## SoBelle0

Whoa!!
Interesting. Took me a long time to get used to this Brady, now I've got to have that Brady back on my screen but as someone else?
Who is Rex related to, again? I remember they were the alien kids, twins, right? But, then turned out they really were related to Marlena or Kate or something. 

Plan to catch up this weekend. Should be fun!


----------



## Peter000

SoBelle0 said:


> Who is Rex related to, again?


Test-tube son of Roman and Kate.


----------



## SoBelle0

Of course. 'Cause that's a thing on Days. HA!


----------



## JYoung

Weren't Rex and Cassie first thought to be the children of Stefano and Marlena though?
That's what I seem to remember.


----------



## Peter000

They were first thought to be ETs.


----------



## JYoung

Right but when that was tossed out, I seem to recall that for a while, it was thought that they were Stefano and Marlena's test tube babies.
(Before we found that that Roman and Kate were their biological parents.)


----------



## SoBelle0

Yay! The real Abigail is back!

In no other genre would we accept numerous actors all being known for the same character. HA! 
Darrin and Darrin, excluded.


----------



## Peter000

And KFC commercials.


----------



## SoBelle0

Jack!! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Peter000

I don't remember... Jack... who is... Jack? I thought coming to this thread would remind me. But I'm just as confused as ever!


----------



## JYoung

I thought that they were setting this up since we saw Kristen's "facility".

One door had the initials "J. D." on it.


----------



## MikeBear

JYoung said:


> I thought that they were setting this up since we saw Kristen's "facility".
> 
> One door had the initials "J. D." on it.


Yep, I'm sure many more "zombies" will wander into town from that warehouse. I don't think anybody died in the fire, and there were many doors with initials on them. They NEVER mentioned ANY bodies being found after the fire, and it's pretty rare for a fire of that sort to completely destroy a body to the point nothing is found.

For sure Jack, Eve, Xander, and Nicole are still around. Which likely means the mad scientist doctor is around, and we know Vivian got the "resurrection" injection, so should eventually be back also.

Question now is, WHEN will somebody mention that they can use the drug that brought back Will's memory, on Jack?


----------



## JYoung

I think they have to connect the dots that Jack was brought back via Rolf's serum/work first.


----------



## MikeBear

JYoung said:


> I think they have to connect the dots that Jack was brought back via Rolf's serum/work first.


He just said in today's episode he was in that facility with ROLF, and he has no memories of his prior life like Will. Doesn't leave much more to the imagination... Jack clearly died in the elevator mishap, so must have received the 'Re-Animator' fluid.


----------



## Peter000

Yeah today's episode pretty much spelled out Jack's backstory. At least how he got re-animated.


----------



## JYoung

MikeBear said:


> He just said in today's episode he was in that facility with ROLF, and he has no memories of his prior life like Will. Doesn't leave much more to the imagination... Jack clearly died in the elevator mishap, so must have received the 'Re-Animator' fluid.


Actually, I haven't seen today's episode yet.
(The local station preempted today's episode for a high speed pursuit. I need to wait for it to come up on the NBC website/app or see if they run it around 2 AM or so.)

Soooo, let me get back to you on that...


----------



## JYoung

MikeBear said:


> Question now is, WHEN will somebody mention that they can use the drug that brought back Will's memory, on Jack?


Ok, caught up...

J.J. did ask Kayla about the serum so that's something.


----------



## JYoung

Oh, no.

Please don't tell me that John has another long lost, illegitimate, Gay son.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> Oh, no.
> 
> Please don't tell me that John has another long lost, illegitimate, Gay son.


They have to keep at least one in the mix.


----------



## MikeBear

JYoung said:


> Oh, no.
> 
> Please don't tell me that John has another long lost, illegitimate, Gay son.


I'd bet money on it! They dropped too many clues proving it. Then again, maybe those where deliberate red herrings, and it's TED that's Leo's daddy.


----------



## Peter000

Is there anyone on Days that hasn't killed somebody?

I know there are, just being sarcastic.


----------



## JYoung

MikeBear said:


> I'd bet money on it! They dropped too many clues proving it. Then again, maybe those where deliberate red herrings, and it's TED that's Leo's daddy.


I don't like Leo and don't think he's particularly interesting as a character.

I'm also completely over Ben Weston.


----------



## NeverMissIt

I really miss this show!


----------



## SoBelle0

So over Ben Weston! Now he and Stefan are going to start being good guys? Sure! You do that.

Marlena is “dead” and flashing back to her possession... and hanging out with Andre... but, Hope is also there. Confusing! 
Will we see Kristen next?

Eric really does have a problem keeping his hands of others love interests. What the heck, guy?


----------



## MikeBear

It's NOT Hope, it's "Princess Gina" the "real" Princess Gina. There always was a real one, not Hope just playing (brainwashed to think she was) her.

Oh, and Kristen isn't dead... Neither is Nicole Walker...

I'm sure Nicole will return to walk in the door JUST in time when Eric himself finally actually does start macking on a new girl.


----------



## JYoung

Wait, we're _supposed to be _rooting for Ben and Ciara?


----------



## cwoody222

MikeBear said:


> It's NOT Hope, it's "Princess Gina" the "real" Princess Gina. There always was a real one, not Hope just playing (brainwashed to think she was) her.
> 
> Oh, and Kristen isn't dead... Neither is Nicole Walker...
> 
> I'm sure Nicole will return to walk in the door JUST in time when Eric himself finally actually does start macking on a new girl.


But Marlena THINKS Kristen and Nicole is dead. Assuming it's all in Doc's brain, she could see them


----------



## JYoung

Ted???????
Ted???????

Who is this woman they are claiming is Hope Brady?


----------



## JYoung

MikeBear said:


> I'm sure Nicole will return to walk in the door JUST in time when Eric himself finally actually does start macking on a new girl.


Well, you were right.

Or _were you_?

I've noodling this around for the last few days (ever since Xander and Nicole were gloating about her plan) but I'm going to go on record now.
That's not Nicole.
It's Kristen.


----------



## SoBelle0

Ooooooooh! Really?
Clever.


----------



## cwoody222

The memorial to Caroline/Peggy McKay was nice. But, I have to admit I thought the character of Caroline was already dead. When Will saw her in the afterlife, were we supposed to be surprised because we didn't know she had died yet? If so, that went right over my head. I just thought Caroline was already gone.

I must have missed it - did they say how she died?

The actual speeches from everyone was nice but going from Will seeing her, to the character dying, to the memorial seemed to happen very quickly and if they mentioned details of her death, I didn't catch it.

Is Carrie going to stick around town? I hope so, but I doubt it.


----------



## JYoung

When Peggy McCay became too ill to work, they shipped Caroline off to California to be with Kimberly.

But there was no mention of Caroline passing until the other day.
(You may be conflating McCay's actual death with Caroline's.)

We found out that Caroline passed peacefully in her sleep when Roman told Kayla and Kayla talked to Victor.


----------



## cwoody222

Thanks.

I did know McKay passed months ago. I forgot Caroline being sent to CA.

I also must have missed Roman announcing it to Kayla. (I usually watch a few episodes together while doing housework or something so I must have been out of the room)


----------



## MikeBear

cwoody222 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I did know McKay passed months ago. I forgot Caroline being sent to CA.
> 
> I also must have missed Roman announcing it to Kayla. (I usually watch a few episodes together while doing housework or something so I must have been out of the room)


This show is filmed like 8 MONTHS in advance, so it took a while for the show to catch up to "real life", IE Peggy McCay's death.


----------



## JYoung

Gosh, it's sure convenient Shawn happens to speak Mandarin.
Especially when he's been living in a city/island where Cantonese is the primary language.


----------



## SoBelle0

Haven't watched in some time... today, am catching up and WHOA!! WHAT?!?

Jennifer says that Tony is still alive?
And now Vivian (but not the right one) is alive, too.

Rolf has been super busy, eh?

This show.  I can't believe I've missed most of the summer. Summer is always my favorite! Did anyone get stranded on an island? Or get possessed?


----------



## Peter000

SoBelle0 said:


> Or get possessed?


Kind of! Kristen DiMera was posing as Nicole using a Mission Impossible rubber mask. So it seemed like Nicole was possessed most of the time.


----------



## SoBelle0

Hilarious!! I saw Kristen in jail and remember there was something brewing this Spring with the two of them.


----------



## JYoung

Basically, no one died in the Nashville warehouse explosion and some came back because of it.

But we previously did see Rolf enter the morgue when Vivian's body was there, right before Louise Sorel exited.


----------



## cwoody222

Any one else really bored with DOOL lately?

I usually watch as a "folding laundry" show or at the gym so I don't pay STRICT attention but lately I find my mind drifting more than usual. I don't really care about any of the current stories and honestly really couldn't tell you who's with who or who is pregnant with who's baby.

It's bad enough I could never tell Brady/Eric straight 

I hope things pick up soon. Maybe with the obvious return of Princess Gina.


----------



## trainman

RIP John Clarke (Mickey Horton).


----------



## cwoody222

I hadn't been reading any of the soap news sites, so I had no idea what was happening today!

I thought it was pretty cool, I'm excited about where they go from here.

For those who didn't watch yet:


Spoiler



They took a one year time jump.


----------



## SoBelle0

I just finished Friday's episode over the weekend, and was a good bit confused. I read the spoil and am pretty excited to see how that all goes, as well.
FUN STUFF!


----------



## Peter000

I didn't recognize the guy in the upper bunk; I had to go to a spoiler site. I wonder how the hell Will ended up in prison?? Must be weird bunking with a guy who strangled him to death.


----------



## cwoody222

Oh no!!!

'Days Of Our Lives' Cast Released From Contracts Amid Renewal Talks With NBC - Deadline


----------



## Peter000

cwoody222 said:


> Oh no!!!
> 
> 'Days Of Our Lives' Cast Released From Contracts Amid Renewal Talks With NBC - Deadline


Wow.


----------



## nirisahn

cwoody222 said:


> Oh no!!!
> 
> 'Days Of Our Lives' Cast Released From Contracts Amid Renewal Talks With NBC - Deadline


I wonder how many of these actors will wind up in Hallmark movies or shows, especially of NBC decides not to renew.


----------



## Peter000

nirisahn said:


> I wonder how many of these actors will wind up in Hallmark movies or shows, especially of NBC decides not to renew.


Hallmark should pick up DOOL if it comes to that.


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> I didn't recognize the guy in the upper bunk; I had to go to a spoiler site. I wonder how the hell Will ended up in prison?? Must be weird bunking with a guy who strangled him to death.


Apparently he killed Adrienne.

If this idea fails, they could always write it off as Jennifer's coma dream.
Although I'm not convinced that it's not.


----------



## SoBelle0

That was my first thought over the weekend. Jennifer's coma dream, shortly following Ben's Halloween dream...
I still think it's fun.

Hallmark should totally pick up this show! Sami and Eric have the ins. Set them on making it happen.


----------



## nirisahn

A girl that was in both Passions and DOOL was in a recent Hallmark Christmas movie. Jesse Metcalf too (was on Passions). I've seen some other NBC soap actors on Hallmark, but can't remember their names at the moment.


----------



## cwoody222

There are some articles about the writers’ whole idea about the time jump.

Doesn’t sound like a dream at all. It’s something they’ve wanted to do (even at other shows) for awhile.


----------



## Peter000

Getting real irritated that Days is getting interrupted by the impeachment hearings.


----------



## cwoody222

Peter000 said:


> Getting real irritated that Days is getting interrupted by the impeachment hearings.


My local NBC is showing it on their 2.2 channel (Antenna TV) when it's preempted.

You can also watch on the NBC app, next day.

My 2.2 channel is SD, but the app looks way better than my Fios cable - shockingly so, for a soap on tape. Everything is TOO clear, everyone looks way old


----------



## Peter000

cwoody222 said:


> My local NBC is showing it on their 2.2 channel (Antenna TV) when it's preempted.
> 
> You can also watch on the NBC app, next day.


I don't have antenna, just cable. And I can't skip commercials (or uninteresting plotlines easily) in the app.


----------



## cwoody222

Sorry, I meant that my local NBC is showing it on their sub channel CALLED Antenna TV. It’s offered on my cable system.

If your NBC has a sub channel you may want to check it out.


----------



## Peter000

Steveno? Didn’t see that coming.


----------



## cwoody222

Neither did I!


----------



## MikeBear

The more this so-called "one year time jump" unveils, the more I become convinced it MUST be a coma-dream of Jennifer's.

That's the only thing that can explain all this present nonsense...


----------



## Peter000

It's been stranger.


----------



## Peter000

Wow. Inmates Will AND Ben shirtless today. Will looked pretty jacked, must be spending lots of time in the exercise yard.


----------



## JYoung

I'm calling it.
Xander didn't kill Jordan. David did.

And what happened is Xander (and Victor?) is responsible for Adrienne's death and framed Will.


----------



## Peter000

JYoung said:


> David


? Not sure who you're referring to? Am I having a brain fart?


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> ? Not sure who you're referring to? Am I having a brain fart?


Sorry, my brain fart

I meant David's hot manny Evan that Sonny's been getting comfy with.
He killed Jordan because of David.


----------



## Peter000

I kinda thought that's what you meant. Or David left a toy on the floor that Jordan tripped over or something.


----------



## SoBelle0

My TiVo died... I have been without Days for DAYS, now. Weeks, really.

Thanks for the updates. Made me curious enough to go read some. 
Happy New Year, y'all!


----------



## MikeBear

SoBelle0 said:


> My TiVo died... I have been without Days for DAYS, now. Weeks, really.
> 
> Thanks for the updates. Made me curious enough to go read some.
> Happy New Year, y'all!


You know you can watch the episodes FREE on NBC.COM 24 hours after broadcast? That's how we watch it when it's (frequently) preempted for anything. I have the NBC app on my Roku Ultra. Sucks you can't skip commercials on that, but at least you get to see the show.


----------



## Peter000

MikeBear said:


> You know you can watch the episodes FREE on NBC.COM 24 hours after broadcast?


It's also available in the NBC app on iOS/Apple TV.


----------



## SoBelle0

Thanks! I did not realize that. I thought it was either LIVE or had to pay.
I love it, but cannot pay for Days. 

Those pesky commercials are the only reason I'm considering spending the monies to get my TiVo fixed back up. I am not sure I'm cut out to be a cordcutter.


----------



## JYoung

With Days being preempted by episodes of Don and the Giant Impeach, it's nice to know that NBC usually has the episode up on the web site/app by 6 PM Pacific time.


----------



## JYoung

Baby switch, drink!


----------



## cwoody222

I didn't see that coming, with Evan's true identity...

And I guess more mystery is coming, too.

Days of Our Lives Spoilers: Orpheus Returns For Shocking Connection - Is Evan Frears AKA Christian Maddox His Son?


----------



## SoBelle0

Daniel is alive? Working from home has been way busier than I think it should be... so I just picked a random date and flipped it on. Think I better go back a few days () to see what this is all about. Ha!!

Hope you're all safe and healthy!

Edited to correct character's name.


----------



## JYoung

You did make it to the end of that episode, right?


----------



## cwoody222

Are they trying to rewrite history AGAIN?

First Will was the drunk driver, then Maggie, and now it’s a setup by Orpeus?


----------



## MikeBear

cwoody222 said:


> Are they trying to rewrite history AGAIN?
> 
> First Will was the drunk driver, then Maggie, and now it's a setup by Orpeus?


Nah, they are just stretching it out as usual. Just like we will probably find out that there were THREE babies at the hospital that night, and Sarah's baby didn't die either...


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Are they trying to rewrite history AGAIN?
> 
> First Will was the drunk driver, then Maggie, and now it's a setup by Orpeus?


Yes.


----------



## JYoung

Jan Spears?

When did Jan Spears kidnap Shawn and almost blow up Belle?


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> Jan Spears?
> 
> When did Jan Spears kidnap Shawn and almost blow up Belle?


I was confused too. So I looked it up.

While Jan (the current actress, who doesn't look familiar to me) was last seen on DOOL way back in 2005.

But they ran a short-lived (I think 8 episodes) ~10 minute long episode series online last winter (Nov-Jan) called "The Last Blast Reunion". That's why Lucas said the Dot Com Cafe bombing happened "a few months ago". That's when all this new drama went down.

I can't find these online episodes on their app any more; I haven't dug thru NBC's app yet.


----------



## JYoung

They could at least make them available on the web.

I remember the actress switch for Jan but it didn't make much of an impression because the new Jan promptly hit her head and went into a coma.

Coincidentally, the other week I happened to look up Heather Lauren Olson's IMDB page due to another role she played and was reminded that she played Jan Spears for a few years there.
Unfortunately, that appears to be her last acting job in film and TV.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> They could at least make them available on the web.
> 
> I remember the actress switch for Jan but it didn't make much of an impression because the new Jan promptly hit her head and went into a coma.
> 
> Coincidentally, the other week I happened to look up Heather Lauren Olson's IMDB page due to another role she played and was reminded that she played Jan Spears for a few years there.
> Unfortunately, that appears to be her last acting job in film and TV.


I spent more time than I should have today looking for the webisodes in question online.

Can't find them. Seems stupid since this is the first time they've been referenced in the larger universe.

I know DOOL shoots VERY far in advance. I wonder if these new episodes with Jan were filmed at the same time(ish) that the webisodes were, assuming those went to market very quickly.


----------



## cwoody222

Sad news here.
(Although from the article, Missy ain't a great person)

Days of Our Lives' Melissa Reeves Out, All My Children Vet Cady McClain In as Jennifer - But for How Long?


----------



## cwoody222

Found this blast from the past while searching for this thread.

How long did this last? I'm sure I would have watched it but I do t remember it at all.

Days of our Lives launches on TiVoCast!


----------



## cwoody222

Looking forward to this!

Jackée Harry announces new role on 'Days of our Lives'


----------



## JYoung

I have not watched Tuesday's episode yet but my guess is that "Charlie" (if that's his _real_ name) is Eva's other son and hates Trip.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> I have not watched Tuesday's episode yet but my guess is that "Charlie" (if that's his _real_ name) is Eva's other son and hates Trip.


That would make sense.

He then could be the real rapist. Tripp's DNA test being wrong due to their shared DNA.


----------



## JYoung

Tuesday's episode would seem to confirm that.

Of course, University Hospital has a historically incredibly shoddy record when it comes to paternity tests.
(Not to mention that DNA between brothers or even half brothers should have a significant difference. But then, they already played that card with Lucas and Rex.)

It seems like Justin and Belle could make mint with a class action lawsuit against the hospital here.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> Tuesday's episode would seem to confirm that.
> 
> Of course, University Hospital has a historically incredibly shoddy record when it comes to paternity tests.
> (Not to mention that DNA between brothers or even half brothers should have a significant difference. But then, they already played that card with Lucas and Rex.)
> 
> It seems like Justin and Belle could make mint with a class action lawsuit against the hospital here.


haha yep, I'm watching Tuesday right now actually!

Belle doesn't need the cash, she's got Basic Black money coming to her eventually.


----------



## JYoung

Murder mystery?

Charlie is killed and the suspects include John, Allie, Claire, Eva, Lucas, Trip, Belle, Steve, Kate, and Roman.


----------



## JYoung

Isn't Kristen several inches taller than Sarah?


----------



## MikeBear

JYoung said:


> Isn't Kristen several inches taller than Sarah?


Believe it or not, Stacey Haiduk that plays Kristen is 5'-7", and Linsey Godfrey who plays Sarah is 5'-9", at least Google says that's their heights. Kristen (Stacey) is 20 years older, raw-boned, different tattoos, and has a pot belly. Not only that, but when she was mostly undressed, you couldn't see where the "face" mask started on her neck...

The actress playing Sarah is leaving the series, so I guess we know who wins the battle with the needle... Though if she's killed, that doesn't seem to stop people coming back on DOOL.


----------



## JYoung

MikeBear said:


> Believe it or not, Stacey Haiduk that plays Kristen is 5'-7", and Linsey Godfrey who plays Sarah is 5'-9", at least Google says that's their heights. Kristen (Stacey) is 20 years older, raw-boned, different tattoos, and has a pot belly. Not only that, but when she was mostly undressed, you couldn't see where the "face" mask started on her neck...


You're right, I don't believe it.
(Sorry.)

When they were originally talking at Basic Black, I noted that Godfrey appeared noticeably shorter than Haiduk.

Plus IMDB.com lists Haiduk as 5'7" and Godfrey as 5'4".

Stacy Haiduk - Biography - IMDb

Linsey Godfrey - Biography - IMDb

But you're right at how convenient it is that Rolf's mask accurately recreates Sarah's tattoos.


----------



## MikeBear

JYoung said:


> You're right, I don't believe it.
> (Sorry.)
> 
> When they were originally talking at Basic Black, I noted that Godfrey appeared noticeably shorter than Haiduk.
> 
> Plus IMDB.com lists Haiduk as 5'7" and *Godfrey as 5'4"*.
> 
> Stacy Haiduk - Biography - IMDb
> 
> Linsey Godfrey - Biography - IMDb
> 
> But you're right at how convenient it is that Rolf's mask accurately recreates Sarah's tattoos.


That makes a lot more sense to me also, because she's obviously shorter. Somebody must have put a "9" in place of a "4".


----------



## cwoody222

Days of Our Lives Spinoff Beyond Salem Ordered at Peacock; Lisa Rinna Returns as Billie in 5-Episode Limited Series


----------



## SoBelle0

That kind of sounds like fun! I don't know why a 5-ep limited series is even worth doing. Unless Lisa is also an Exec Producer or something, since it seems mostly to revolve around her and her spycraftiness. I'll still set it up to record, for sure.


----------



## cwoody222

SoBelle0 said:


> That kind of sounds like fun! I don't know why a 5-ep limited series is even worth doing. Unless Lisa is also an Exec Producer or something, since it seems mostly to revolve around her and her spycraftiness. I'll still set it up to record, for sure.


No recording, it's exclusive to Peacock, NBC's streaming service.

Only 5 episodes does seem odd to me too.

The story reminds me of the prime time episodes they used to do once a year in the mid-90's.


----------



## JYoung

Or that Last Blast Reunion web series.
Or the one with Chad and Abigail in Paris?


----------



## cwoody222

We're those on the DOOL app?

I remember the Paris one but I missed the other one and it wasn't available by the time I found out.

Oh, and more cast was announced:
'Days of Our Lives: Beyond Salem' adds Greg Rikaart, Leanne Hunley, and more


----------



## cwoody222

_[URL='https://ew.com/creative-work/days-of-our-lives/']Days of Our Lives_ fans, we finally have a premiere date for _Beyond Salem_: the limited series will premiere Sept. 6 on Peacock with new episodes made available daily that'll lead up to the series finale on Sept. 10.
[/URL]
https://ew.com/tv/days-of-our-live-beyond-salem-peacock-premiere-date/


----------



## JYoung

Interestingly enough, they've also moved the DOOL online episodes from NBC.com to Peacock.
(Sometime in the last month or two, I think.)


I had to create an account just to watch yesterday's episode.

Also, if Paulina is Lani's real mother, I guess that Abe is no longer her father and Theo is no longer her brother.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> Interestingly enough, they've also moved the DOOL online episodes from NBC.com to Peacock.
> (Sometime in the last month or two, I think.)


Ugh I was afraid the move to Peacock was coming.

I'll have to prepare my mother for this and set her up with Peacock on the Roku since she usually watches missed episodes on her PC.

I wonder if the whopping 5 episodes of the Peacock spin-off will be available on the free with-commercials plan.


----------



## cwoody222

Hmm, this spinoff is the week of Labor Day and US Open (tennis).

if DOOL is preempted on linear NBC, this would mean this is just a week of episodes they’re shifting to Peacock… probably as an experiment and to expose DOOL viewers to the service.

My TiVo schedule is almost up to that week so I guess we’ll know soon if the regular show is being preempted.


----------



## cwoody222

Is this still happening next week?

I’ve seen zero promotion for it.


----------



## trainman

cwoody222 said:


> Is this still happening next week?
> 
> I've seen zero promotion for it.


I noticed over the weekend that there was a giant banner advertising this on the side of the studio complex where "DOOL" films. So hundreds of people in Burbank, California, know about it!


----------



## cwoody222

trainman said:


> I noticed over the weekend that there was a giant banner advertising this on the side of the studio complex where "DOOL" films. So hundreds of people in Burbank, California, know about it!


Haha, that's something then!

I did the studio tour there way back in 2002 I think it was. I have photos of myself in the old "Salem Place" mall, next to the coffee shop, movie theater and "Ballistix" clothing store!

I recall too there was a grassy knoll next to the parking lot where I recognized they had filmed someone getting hit by a car but I can't remember those story details.


----------



## cwoody222

Anyone else watching the Peacock episodes?

No plot spoilers but man, this thing looks like it cost $500 to produce. From the 90’s Aaron Spelling nighttime soap opening credits and theme, to the scene-setting b-roll to the cheap looking sets (is that Dimera’s living room repurposed as Aunt Paulina’s Miami mansion?), who green lit this thing?

Thank goodness it’s only 5 episodes.


----------



## SoBelle0

I have not yet started - that is a HOOT to hear!! I can't wait.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> Anyone else watching the Peacock episodes?
> 
> No plot spoilers but man, this thing looks like it cost $500 to produce. From the 90's Aaron Spelling nighttime soap opening credits and theme, to the scene-setting b-roll to the cheap looking sets (is that Dimera's living room repurposed as Aunt Paulina's Miami mansion?), who green lit this thing?
> 
> Thank goodness it's only 5 episodes.


They've been cheaping out on the sets for a while now.
(There is that one office set that they've been using for just about every office. Every doctor at University Hospital as well as a break room. The police commissioner's office and the interrogation room. Even Eric's office at the Horton Center, IIRC.)

BTW, didn't Billie, Carrie, Kristin all used to be roommates in the 90s?


----------



## cwoody222

With the appearance of Angel Bo is the Devil story FINALLY over?!


----------



## cwoody222

Wow, the new season of Beyond Salem on Peacock is embarrassingly bad. Looks like the production cost at least $500


----------



## JYoung

Is this on the pay tier?


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> Is this on the pay tier?


I believe so, yes.


----------



## JYoung

So I should pay money for something they couldn't spend money for production on?

Pass.


----------



## cwoody222

They brought back quite a few (well publicized) stars but this character is a shock.

Note: I’ve only watched the first of the five episodes so far.



Spoiler






https://daysofourlives.fandom.com/wiki/Megan_Hathaway


----------



## cwoody222

They resurrected…



Spoiler



Bo, played by Peter Reckell!


----------



## osu1991

‘Days Of Our Lives’ Moving From NBC To Peacock


Huge news in the daytime world: Days of Our Lives is moving from NBC to Peacock. Starting Sept. 12, Peacock will become the exclusive home of the sudser, which has already produced two spinoffs for…




deadline.com






The show is leaving NBC and moving to a Peacock exclusive next month. Another hour of news taking it’s place on NBC.


----------



## cwoody222

osu1991 said:


> ‘Days Of Our Lives’ Moving From NBC To Peacock
> 
> 
> Huge news in the daytime world: Days of Our Lives is moving from NBC to Peacock. Starting Sept. 12, Peacock will become the exclusive home of the sudser, which has already produced two spinoffs for…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show is leaving NBC and moving to a Peacock exclusive next month. Another hour of news taking it’s place on NBC.


Well, this news sucks.


----------



## JYoung

If it's going to the pay tier, I'm out.
If it's on the free tier, I'm still probably out.


----------



## cwoody222

JYoung said:


> If it's going to the pay tier, I'm out.
> If it's on the free tier, I'm still probably out.


I wouldn’t mind if same-day was kept to the paid tier(s) and next-day was available on the free.

What I WOULD pay for is if they put the whole back catalog - or even selected/curated episodes - available. Right now the DOOL library available on Peacock is next to nothing. Let us watch the classics!


----------



## cwoody222

This article seems to confirm a paid subscription will be needed.









BREAKING NEWS: Days of our Lives Ending Its Run on NBC, Moving to Peacock Starting in September


In a major move, Days of our Lives, the longest-running scripted series of all-time on NBC, is exiting the television network and will now be in its new home on the NBCUniversal streaming platform, Peacock. The shift marks the end of DAYS’ nearly 57 year-run on broadcast television. Days of our...




michaelfairmantv.com


----------



## allan

Is this a trend, shows leaving "regular" TV and moving to a streaming platform?


----------



## Mike Lang

allan said:


> Is this a trend, shows leaving "regular" TV and moving to a streaming platform?


It's been happening for years.


----------



## allan

Mike Lang said:


> It's been happening for years.


I guess I hadn't noticed because I don't watch much regular TV anymore. Orville was the first one of my regular shows that made the move.


----------



## trainman

In fact, it's not even the first soap opera to make the move -- after they were canceled by ABC, "All My Children" and "One Life to Live" were both (briefly) revived on Hulu.


----------



## cwoody222

trainman said:


> In fact, it's not even the first soap opera to make the move -- after they were canceled by ABC, "All My Children" and "One Life to Live" were both (briefly) revived on Hulu.


True. But weren’t those shows sold to other owners who then shopped them to streamers?

At least for now DOOL is sticking with the same producing team so theoretically things mostly will stay the same.


----------



## allan

trainman said:


> In fact, it's not even the first soap opera to make the move -- after they were canceled by ABC, "All My Children" and "One Life to Live" were both (briefly) revived on Hulu.


I knew they were cancelled (My GF griped about the loss of AMC) but I didn't know they were ever on Hulu.


----------



## realityboy

allan said:


> I knew they were cancelled (My GF griped about the loss of AMC) but I didn't know they were ever on Hulu.


I know the episodes were put on Hulu, but AMC was revived by Prospect Park as part of their Online Network. The episodes were also on iTunes and later aired on OWN.


----------



## cwoody222

allan said:


> I knew they were cancelled (My GF griped about the loss of AMC) but I didn't know they were ever on Hulu.


It lasted all of 6 months. Not surprising you didn’t know. Most people didn’t.


----------



## JYoung

cwoody222 said:


> I wouldn’t mind if same-day was kept to the paid tier(s) and next-day was available on the free.



I've been expecting Days to be cancelled for the last five years or so due to the sinking ratings (and the sinking budget).

So, I've been in the "ok, let's finish it out" mindset for a while now.
And even if it does wind up on the free Peacock tier, I'm not sure it's worth the hassle to watch anymore.


----------



## cwoody222

Looks like the entire library is coming after all…









The Gift Peacock Is Giving Days Of Our Lives Fans When The Soap Moves To Streaming - The List


When "Days of Our Lives" moves to streaming, Peacock is giving fans a gift.




www.thelist.com


----------



## lambertman

Somehow I am loathe to believe that article’s source regarding the entire library being uploaded. Not just because of who they are, but also because Comcast hasn’t said anything to that effect.


----------



## cwoody222

lambertman said:


> Somehow I am loathe to believe that article’s source regarding the entire library being uploaded. Not just because of who they are, but also because Comcast hasn’t said anything to that effect.


I partially agree but am cautiously optimistic.

The articles about the move to streaming seemed confused. Some outlets mentioned the fact that the show has 14,000 episodes, some others mentioned the fact that currently Peacock does contain a (albeit very small) show library. Other outlets conflated those two facts together, with seemingly no confirmation from NBC.

If NBC does in fact have plans to debut 14,000 on demand episodes next month, they’re doing a piss poor job marketing that good will to fans.


----------



## JYoung

lambertman said:


> Somehow I am loathe to believe that article’s source regarding the entire library being uploaded. Not just because of who they are, but also because Comcast hasn’t said anything to that effect.



Well, the link that The List references goes here:








Days Of Our Lives: Iconic Moments - Fame10


There have been so many memorable moments on DOOL. Here are the 12 most iconic:




www.fame10.com





So put me in the dubious camp.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I haven't watched DOOL in many years but I would love to go back and watch the episodes from when I started watching, which Google tells me was 1977. I don't know how long you all are watching but it was the day that Trish Clayton killed her stepfather, Jack. I remember I was flipping channels and caught sight of Wesley Eure from Land of the Lost playing Mike Horton. I was hooked from that minute!


----------



## cwoody222

Peacock Premium (including DOOL with commercials) will drop to $1.99/mo or $19.99/yr for a promo rate in Sept.



https://news.yahoo.com/peacock-slash-price-premium-tier-153550291.html


----------



## JYoung

I'm supposed to believe that Alex and Stephanie have never met?


----------



## cwoody222

The move to Peacock starts tomorrow. I took their $20/year option so I’m set.

There‘s no indication that the rumors of the entire show history being made available though so that stinks.


----------



## cwoody222

Anyone else trying to watch this via Watch now on AppleTV and see it not updating?

My other shows update, but not this one.


----------

